# 

## Tanczacy z myslami

czesc

postanowilem , ze bede mial piwnice, 
chce tam miec kotlownie i inne pomieszczenia

co o tym sadzicie?
zauwazylem, ez teraz rzadko ktory projekt zawiera piwnice

nie odsylajcie mnie do innego watku, wiem, ze juz bylo
chce jednak otworzyc na nowo dyskusje na temat piwnicy
kwestia kosztow, rozwiazania, zastosowanie itd
rozne pomysly mile widziane

----------


## Tanczacy z myslami

.

----------


## Romano

Buduj tylko na glebach piaszczystych, przepuszczalnych, koniecznie sprawdź poziom wód gruntowych, jeżeli jest wysoki to daj sobie spokój, niewarto.  Ogólnie odchodzi się od piwnic w nowo budowanych domach. Osobiście jestem zwolennikiem piwnic. Doskonale nadają się na kotłownie, poieszczenia gospodarcze itp.
Fachowcy mówią że koszt wybudowania  1m2 piwnicy jest porównywalny tak jak 1m2 obiektu parterowego. Z mojego doświadczenia wyszło taniej wybudowanie piwnicy pod domem, ale nie stosowałem super izolacji(papa, lepik itp., ale musisz mieć grunt dobrze przepuszczalny.
Buduj piwnice ale z głową ( ta woooooooooooooda !!!)

----------


## Krystian

Ja już piwnicę mam  :Wink2: , ale działka jest piaszczysta a lustro wody (w studniach) jest na 11m!
Co do kosztów to nie zgadzam się, że dorównują kosztom budowy mieszkań.
Po pierwsze - budując dom bez piwnic trzeba wymurować ściany fundamentowe od fundamentu do poziomu parteru min.1,5m moje w bardzo wysokich piwnicach mają 2,7m,
Po drugie - strop nad nieogrzewaną piwnicą jest niewiele droższy od ,,podłogi" na gruncie,
Po trzecie - budując na piaszczystej działce macie piach za friko  :Lol: 
Licząc koszt wubudowania piwnic wziąłem pod uwagę: koszt wykonania większego wykopu, koszt podwyższenia ścianki fundamentowej (u mnie o 1,2m), koszt wylewek betonowych w piwnicy, koszt okien i drzwi, koszt schodów do piwnicy, a po odjęciu wartości pozyskanego piasku zrobiło się całkiem sympatycznie... :Wink2: 
Kłopoty z wodą znam z rodzinnego domu wybudowanego na podłożu gliniastym....drenaż i studzienka z pompą oraz odprowadzenie wody do kanalizacji załatwiły sprawę...

----------


## JerryCool

Ja nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez piwnicy. Masz rację większość projektów jest teraz bez podpiwniczenia, jaki jednak problem w tym by zrobić adaptacje projektu ?
W domu bez piwnic musisz zrobić fundament na głębokość przemarzania gruntu 100-150 cm. dodajesz jeszcze 100 cm + ława i masz ściany piwnic, dodatkowy koszt relatywnie nieduży w porównaniu do korzyści. Nie można jednak zapominać o najdroższej pozycji:stropie ja dałem strop TERIVA bo wychodził mi najtaniej.
Piwnicę mam częściowo wkopaną w ziemię poziom posadzki -120cm, z powodu dość wysokiego poziomu wód gruntowych, a także ze względu na możliwość wstawienia okien.
Warto zrobić drenaż opaskowy ja dałem go tak na "zapas",jeśli zrobisz go samodzielnie koszt nie powinien być duży ok 1.500zł.
Na izolację pionową dałem 2x izolbet , a na to papę termozgrzewalną - podoba mi się ten materiał. Wszystkie te "nowoczesne" folie do izolacji jakoś nie sprawiły na mnie dobrego wrażenia.

----------


## Marzena

Budowałam tez piwnicę i ponieważ jestem asekurantką wygląda to tak (grunt bardzo piaszczysty - piasek używany do zaprawy)1.Bloczki betonowe 38 (pod porotherm 44),2.dwa razy dysperbit 3.styropian FS 30 na styrbicie 2000, 4 cm 4.siatka na kleju Atlas K ileś ,5. dwa razy dysperbit,  6. przed zasypaniem obłożone folią budowlaną . Mam nadzieję na suchą piwnicę , bez problemów na najbliższe 50 lat . I tak przyjemnie myśleć ,że w domu napewno na wszystko będzie miejsce.

----------


## tczarek

Najważniejsze zanim zaczniesz budowę to sprawdź poziom wód gruntowych. Sprawdzić należy na jakiej głębokości znajduje się woda. Najlepiej wykopać dołek o głębokości piwnicy i obserwować czy jest w nim woda czy nie. Bo jeśli tego nie będziesz wiedział może okazać się, że woda jest w piwnicy i wtedy masz duży problem. Czasami taniej zbudować budynek gospodarczy niż wykonać skuteczny drenaż.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Octavian

Piwnica to jest to.

pzdr
Hej

----------


## lechu5

A ja będę miał tylko piwniczkę ok. 10 m2 na kotłownię, taka mała bo dom jest niepodpiwniczony, a chcę mieć kocioł na groszek.

lechu5

----------


## Grzegorz63

Trochę pojeździłem po naszej kochanej Europie i naszła mnie taka refleksja:
W krajach, w których wyrabia się wino (oczywiście prawdziwe, a nie to "patykiem pisane" :Wink2: ) widuje się piwniczki do przechowywania takich win. Niektóre są wyżłobione w skarpie i wejście do nich jest poziome, ale są i takie, do których schodzi się jeszcze dodatkowo po schodach w dół. Byłem i widziałem różne piwnice, niektóre stosunkowo nowe, ale były też takie z zeszłego wieku. I co??? Ano nic. Suchuteńko, przyjemny chłodek, żadnej wilgoci. Te piwnice nie mają drenażu, bo niby jak taki drenaż miałby być zrobiony wokół jamy wykopanej w ziemi? Dochodzę do wniosku, że cały sukces suchej piwnicy nie leży tak naprawdę w drenażu ale w *dokładnej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ścian i podłóg piwnicy*. A u nas co? Jak ktoś zrobi sobie drenaż opaskowy wokół budynku, to już uważa, że żadna woda mu nie grozi i potem okłada sobie ściany piwniczne jedynie papą z lepikiem (na specjalistyczne izolacje mu szkoda pieniędzy, bo przecież ma drenaż!) a później płacze na forum, że ma wodę w piwnicy i odradza podpiwniczenie domu innym inwestorom. *Dom bez piwnicy nie ma duszy*. Piwnicy nie zastąpią żadne oddzielne budynki gospodarcze, żadne garaże, żadne wydzielone pomieszczenia, ani tym bardziej strych. Inaczej mogą myśleć tylko Ci, którzy nigdy w życiu nie mieli piwnicy!
Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Grzegorz63 dnia 2003-05-20 12:13 ]</font>

----------


## tom soyer

ja nie budowalbym piwnicy ze wzgledu na koszty i schody.

ale ja piwnice juz mam (kupilem dom z piwnica) i jesli sie ma do tego fajne pomysly na jej "adaptacje" (sauna, duza dwuosobowa wanna, kino, bar z bilardem i wyjsciem na ogrod) to przylaczam sie do zdania Grzegorza, ze zadne inne pomieszczenia lepiej sie do tego nie nadaja jak piwnica.

----------


## pawel_l

Mnie wykonawca namówił na zagłębienie spiżarni (pod schodami) o ok. 70cm. Zwieksza to ilość miejsca, zrobię cieńszą izolację cieplną od dołu. Na spiżarnię w sam raz.

----------


## KrzysiekS

W nowym domu moich rodzicow nie ma wlasciwej piwnicy, jest tylko kotlownia w podpiwniczeniu. Brak wiec miejsca na przechowywanie wielu produktow oraz rzeczy przydatnych w roznych okresach roku.

Ja zmienilem projekt i zlecilem zaprojektowanie czesciowego podpiwniczenia pod polową domu. Znajdą się tam nastepujące pomieszczenia: sauna, spizarnia, pomieszczenie gospodarcze, kotlownia i pralnia z suszarnią. 

Dzieki przeniesieniu pom. gosp i kotlowni z parteru do piwnicy, uzyskalem na parterze dodatkową przestronną łazienkę. Nie bede mial problemu z przechowywaniem roznych produktow oraz huczącym piecem, pralką, wiszącym praniem itd. Kazde pomieszczenie w piwnicy jest wentylowane.

----------

Myślący tańcami dobra!!!!!!! podpucha.

----------


## shatterhand

Taka jest ogólnie tendecja i się z nią utożsamiam gdyż wydaje mi się ze nie ma potrzeby się pchać z niepotrzebnymi problemami-proste jest chyba najlepsze.Woda to jest takie pieroństwo ze wszędzie wejdzie!Wolałbym niższy parter zrobić na garaż itp,no ale kazdy ma swój gust i portfel!Odradzałem tez znajomemu zeby nie robił piwnic bo na jego działeczce jest nałe oczko wodne w którym woda jest cały czas.Ciekawi mnie jak u niego jest teraz w piwnicy!Moze akurat OK -zobaczymy!

----------


## tom soyer

> On 2003-05-20 14:01, KrzysiekS wrote:
> Dzieki przeniesieniu pom. gosp i kotlowni z parteru do piwnicy, uzyskalem na parterze dodatkową przestronną łazienkę. Nie bede mial problemu z przechowywaniem roznych produktow oraz huczącym piecem, pralką, wiszącym praniem itd. Kazde pomieszczenie w piwnicy jest wentylowane.


tylko zeby np zrobic pranie to 6 razy musisz przejsc po schodach

----------

Tom. On se robi jaja z "piwnicy" a pranie z komputera.

----------


## kulistkiewicz

Jak sądziecie  warto robić piwnicę? - mam już w części zasypane fundamenty,projekt nie przewiduje takowej , ale coraz bardziej się nad tym zastanawiam, jak myślicie warto?

----------


## Wowka

A jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych? jeśli niski i dobra jest przenikliwośc wodna gruntu to warto się nad piwnicą zastanowić. Ja niestety z powodów jak wyżej tego zrobić nie mogłem.  Oczywiście taka zmiana projektu rodzi pewne konsekwencje - przeliczenie wytrzymałości konstrukcji, zgłoszenie zmiany w planie, koniecznośc usytuowania gdzieś na parterze zejścia do piwnicy itd. Ale moim zdaniem warto.

----------


## kulistkiewicz

co do poziomu wód gruntowych to są raczej poniżej ław ale ziemia paskudna , bo glina i od strony południowej na wysokości 1m mam jakieś cieki wodne po wiekszej ulewie leci jak z kranu. co do tej piwnicy to w zasadzie żona bardziej naciska ,a i ja sie zastanawiam, patrząc dalej w przyszłość ze względów na problem ogrzewania. Docelowo mamy mieć olejowe + rozprowadzenie ciepła z kominka, ale kto wie co będzie w przyszłości  z ceną oleju.

----------

U mnie poziom wód gruntowych na gł. ok. 2m. Sama tłusta nie przesiąkliwa glina. Mam piwnicę, ale zrobiłam drenaż opaskowy i dobrą izolację. Drenaż kosztował 2,5 tys. a izolacja ok.1,5 tys. Jak policzę cały dodatkowy koszt związany z zamianą fundamentu na piwnicę, to wychodzi, że metr kw. piwnic kosztował mnie ok. 200-300 zł w stanie niewykończonym, bo do tego trzeba doliczyć jeszcze posadzkę i malowanie oraz grzejniki.pyrka  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz63

> Jak sądziecie  warto robić piwnicę? - mam już w części zasypane fundamenty,projekt nie przewiduje takowej , ale coraz bardziej się nad tym zastanawiam, jak myślicie warto?


Ja zrobiłem sobie piwnicę dla własnego komfortu psychicznego. Teraz już wiem na pewno, że się w swoim domu "pomieszczę" bez dobudowywania "kurnika" w rogu działki.  :Wink2:

----------


## mrtn

przez ostatnie 10 lat piwnice znalazły się w niełasce. Jacyś mądrale głosili, że koszt piwnicy to prawie koszt pomiesczeń ponad nią (w muratorze też tak pisali). Jakby zapominając, że stan surowy to dopiero ułamek kosztów wykończonego pomieszczenia. 

Generalnie jeżeli warunki gruntowe pozwalają - to buduj piwnicę.
Jak cię nie stać - to jej nie wykańczaj. zyskasz na nieco mniejszym rzucie bryły budynku (pomieszczenia gospodarcze w piwnicy, łatwiejsze drogi instalacji i możliwość ich rewizji). No i oczywiście dodatkowe możliwości zagospodarowania (na saunę itp), bez konieczności stawiania dodatkowych budynków na działce. 

Natomiast oddzielnym zagadniniem jest graż w piwnicy - czasami, ze względu na wielkość działki zjazd może być stromy i niewygodny i wtedy taki garaz może być nieszczęściem. W innym przypadku w piwnicy o rzucie 120 m2 spokojnie wstawisz dwa samochody.

No właśnie tu moja uwaga o garażach na jeden samochód?. A co na to współmałzonkowie ? Cywilizacja idzie do przodu i posiadanie samochodu nie jest już tak wielkim luksusem jak kiedyś i prędziutko dorobicie się drugiego samochodziku (jak juz nie bedziecie musieli bulić na dom  :Smile: .
W tej chwili praktycznie każdy projekt powinien uwzględniać graż dwu stanowiskowy, lub mozliwość rozbudowy (ewenulanie dobudowy) o drugie stanowisko.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja zmienilem projekt i dolozylem podpiwniczenie pod czescią budynku. Zrobilem drenaz opaskowy i zwykłą izolacje przeciwwilgociową. Zyskalem 50 m2, sądze, że caly koszt piwnicy nie przekroczyl 15.000 zł.

Z pom. gosp na parterze zrobilem osobną łazienke.

W piwnicy mam saune, kotlownie z pralnią i suszarnią, duze pom. gosp oraz spizarnie.


Teraz sąsiedzi zazdroszczą mi piwnicy i budują dodatkowe budynki gospodarcze, ktorych ja nie potrzebuje.

----------


## mrtn

ale czy opłacało ci się podpiwniczenie cześciowe? - to znaczy czy koszty dodtakowe przy ławie schodkowej nie sa za duże i czy po prostu nie podpiwniczyć całości ??

----------


## zlu

> U mnie poziom wód gruntowych na gł. ok. 2m. Sama tłusta nie przesiąkliwa glina. Mam piwnicę, ale zrobiłam drenaż opaskowy i dobrą izolację. Drenaż kosztował 2,5 tys. a izolacja ok.1,5 tys. J


Długo już mieszkasz? Były jakieś problemy z wilgocią?
Na jakim poziomie masz ławy fundamentowe?
Czy 2m to średni czy maksymalny poziom? Jak był mierzony (o jakiej porze roku?)
Jaką izolacje robałaś?

Pozdr. Zbyszek

----------


## KrzysiekS

Zrobilem ławy schodkowe, to jesz zaden problem. Wykorzystalem spadek terenu ponad 1 m na szerokosci budynku.

----------


## marina123

Ja mam piwnice w swoim domu. 52 m2 (Pralnia, kotlownia,pomieszczenie gospodarcze i pokoj hobby). Rewelacja. Wysokosc piwnicy 2,40 m. jest tak gleboka, ze sufit jest na poziomie zerowym. Co oznacza, ze okna osadzone sa w koszach. Podloga wylozona terakota. W hobby mamy zestaw starych mebli i zestaw wypoczynkowy regaly z ksiazkami - ok. 25 m2. Pralnia ok. 7 m2 super. Piwnica jest sucha i ciepla. Oczywiscie jest ogrzewana. W upaly chlodno i w zwiazku z tym b.czesto w lecie tam sypiamy.
Jest to moja najbardziej ulubiona czesc domu. 
Na co trzeba uwazac. Zeby cieszyc sie piwnica i uznac siebie za rozumnego inwestora w tym zakresie trzeba zrobic b. dokladne badania geotechniczne, geologiczne itp. i nie zalowac dobrych materialow przeciwwodnych i przeciwwilgociowych. Trzeba b. pilnowac robotnikow, zeby zbudowali piwnice zgodnie z projektem. Obok mnie jest dom z piwnica, ktora na wiosne zalewana jest 1/2m woda. Bo inwestor nie przypilnowal. I jeszcze jedno ABSOLUTNIE DRENAZ niezaleznie od tego co zaspiewa wynajety geotechnik. Milanowek uchodzil za najsuchsza miejscowosc podwarszawska. Po wielkich powodziach w 97 i 99 r. polowa domow (z lat 20 tych i trzydziestych ub.wieku) ma systematycznie zalewane piwnice.  Po prostu zmienil sie poziom wod gruntowych. 
Polecam piwnice, ale polecam inwestorom madrym i nie zalujacym pieniedzy na dobre jej zabezpieczenie.
Absolutnie nie polecam garazy podziemnych. W zimie codziennie jestem swiadkiem wyjazdow samochodow z tych garazy. Chyba ze kogos stac na ogrzanie wyjazdu. Tak szczerze w zimie 3/4 samochodow w ogole do tych garazy nie wjezdza. Nikt nie ma czasu i ochoty na wstawanie w zimie o 4-5 rano zeby czyscic zasypane wyjazdy. No to po co te garaze, jak w zimie ich sie nie uzywa?

----------


## daniell

Jaki dom jest bardziej praktyczny, tańszy i ekonomiczny? Dom z piwnicą czy bez niej? Co wy o tym sądzicie?  
 :smile:

----------


## Aleksandryta

daniell o tym jest w dziale sondaże niesamowicie długi post!
 :Evil:  http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...asc&highlight=

----------


## daniell

no to co ale jest tez tutaj  :big tongue:

----------


## Monika L.

Piwnica jest super, ale podraża koszt budowy domu ( głębszy fundament, w miarę potrzeb odwodnienie, itd.). Na mojej działce nie jest możliwa piwnica.  :sad:

----------


## Aleksandryta

a może nikt Ci tu nie odpowie   :cool:

----------


## mdzalewscy

Zgadzam się dobrze wykonana piwnica (drogo !!!) jest super w lato chłodno i przyjemnie w zime ciepło, polecam szczególnie przy działkach o niedużych rozmiarach. Ja polecam piwnice o głebokości pomieszczenia w ziemi około 1,5m. Tak żeby były na górze były małe okna doświetlające

----------


## MEDYK

> Zgadzam się dobrze wykonana piwnica (drogo !!!) jest super w lato chłodno i przyjemnie w zime ciepło, polecam szczególnie przy działkach o niedużych rozmiarach. Ja polecam piwnice o głebokości pomieszczenia w ziemi około 1,5m. Tak żeby były na górze były małe okna doświetlające


Jesteśmy za i taką zaprojektowaliśmy!!!!!!!!!!
pzdr

----------


## 13gruby

Witam !
Jestem za piwnicą.Podpiwniczyłem tylko część domu sugerując się radami muratora ,że piwnica jest niepotrzebna.Teraz załuję lepiej było podpiwniczyc cały dom!  :Roll:

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja podpiwniczyłam (na razie na projekcie) cały dom (mąż był przeciwny :sad:  ale w końcu padł :smile:  ).

----------


## Jacekde

Ja wybrałbym dom z piwnicą. Jest bardziej praktyczny od bzu.

----------


## mieczotronix

a ja bez piwnicy, ale za to ze strychem (co prawda w lecie będzie na nim +50OC a w zimie -20 i ogóreczki tam raczej nie przetrwają, ale na klamoty się nada)

moi znajomi kupili stary dom z piwnicą o wys. 1.9 metra z klepiskiem zamiast podłogi i postanowili ją pogłębić i zrobić w niej party-room i bawialnię. Minął już rok z okładem jak skończyli pogłębianie, podbijanie fundamentów i położyli ostatnią płytkę w tej bawialnii, ale do tej pory nie zrobili jeszcze żadnej imprezki. Jeszcze nie wiem dlaczego, ale coś mi to podejrzanie wygląda.

----------


## Dyletant

Mała działka = piwnica.
Duża działka = można bez (bo np. ziemiankę i garażowarsztat się postawi jak nie przymierzając ja)
Jedno jest pewne ? bez dużej dodatkowej przestrzeni gospodarczej przewaga domu nad mieszkaniem jest niewielka.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Dyletant i o to właśnie chodzi! Znam takich, co przenoszą apartament z domu wielomieszkaniowego na wieś i nic więcej   :smile:  
Mieczu dziwisz się, może Twoi znajomi teraz odpoczywają po całorocznej imprezce w piwnicy   :Wink2:  (albo zmienili plany i zbudowali tam pływalnię   :cool:  ).

----------


## Wakmen

Ja piwnicy nie będę miałz wielu powodów:
1. węgla na opał nie zbieram,
2. warsztat w garażu,
3. pomieszczenie gospodarcze też mam,
4. drogo jak cholera,
5. stryszek na rzeczy mniej potrzebne teraz też będę miał...

----------


## Pawel P.

A ja mam piwnicę pod częścią domu i nie żałuję!
Ma ona około 60mkw powierzchni, jest ogrzewana, sucha z dwoma okienkami. Mieści się tam kotłownia, warsztacik, spiżarnia oraz jest mnóstwo miejsca na rowery, koła, bagażniki, narzędzia, narty, bombki choinkowe, stare książki, weki - słowem bardzo dużo rzeczy, które są potrzebne "często", "sezonowo", "mogą się kiedzyś przydać", "są niepotrzebne - ale szkoda wyrzucić" - czyli sytuacja normalna  :cool:  
Piwnica? - jak wystarczy funduszy budować!

----------


## b-obi

Domek miał być częściowo podpiwniczony ale jak się tak zastanowiłem to przecie to co wykopię muszę potam zasypać.. do tego jakaś ława schodkowa...  :ohmy:    no i poszliśmy na całość, Grunt mam suchy, żwirowaty, a przy okazji udało się doprojektować schodki od podówrza do piwnicy. Ponadto na parterze nie mam żadnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego, a koszt ...relatywnie do całości inwestycji - niewielki.   :smile:

----------


## loop

A ja mam piwnicę pod całym domem - ocieplona, okna 120x60, mam już wstępną wylewkę. Obecnie wysokość 265 cm. Ale odejdzie jeszcze 11 cm na styropian, wylewkę i siakieś kafle.
W piwnicy (jest tego 140 m2 + 30 m2 garaz) będę miał w największym pomieszczeniu (32 m2) kominek z barem i napisem "no mamas"  :wink: 

To wszystko marzenia na przyszłość. Oprócz tego może sauna...

Niestety 3 pomieszczenia będę musiał też ogrzewać... Co prawda na minimalną temperaturę, żeby nie było wilgoci, ale zawsze to po kieszeni.

----------


## giehajz

nie ma jak dobra piwnica zgadzam na malej dzialce takiej jak ja ma to tylko piwnica jest gdzie auto schowac i klamoty tylko koszt niestety jest owiele wiekszy ale czego nie robi sie dla swojej wygody i swoich marzen

----------


## Bio

Nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez piwnicy. Jest gdzie podziać klamoty,postawić kocioł,wykonać rozprowadzenie instalacji.Może w pierwszym etapie mieszkania,nie jest aż tak bardzo potrzebna,ale z biegiem lat zacznie nam doskwierać jej brak.

----------


## pirat

W projekcie piwnica była pod połową domu - zmienione zostało pod całością. I fajnie bo jest kotłownia, żonusia bedzie mieć pralnie (pralka wanna na podwyższeniu tak by sie nie trzeb abyło schylac mocno), a ja pomieszczenie do narzedzi itd.. dodatkowo przez powiększenie piwnicy mamy wejscie z garażu do domku. Kosztowało to to trochę ale moim zdaniem warto

----------


## Ariakan

U mnie podpiwniczenie bylo warunkiem podczas poszukiwania projektu. Znalazlismy z czesciowym podpiwniczeniem i zmienilismy na calosciowe. Dzieki temu oprocz garazu znalazlo sie miejsce na kotlownie, pralnie i moje ponad 30 metrowe kino domowe !  :smile: 
Nie wyobrazam sobie tego domu bez piwnicy.

----------


## Andrzej Leppiej

Piwnieca jest bardzo potrebna Np. mozna w niej sobie pędzić winko  :Smile:  Temperatura przez cały rok jest ku temu wyśmienita, efekt powinien być rewelacyjny, satysfakcja gwarantowana, hehehe

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Mam bez piwnicy, kocioł w pom. gospodarczym, nie majsterkuję (być może będę - w garażu,
który będzie oddzielnie i w przyszłości), winko robi sie w temp. pokojowej (a nie piwnicznej).

hej - Krzysiek

----------


## PADI

Kupujemy dzialki z fajnymi widokami, placimy potezne pieniadze by miec kawalek podworka robimy oczka wodne grille itp itd.
 Naprawde przy tym calym przepychu naszych wypieszczonych domkow lubimy spedzac czas w szarej, czesto wilgotnej, zagraconej piwnicy.
Smiem watpic.
 Tylko mi nie piszcie, ze piewnice mozna komfortowo urzadzic- bo to juz nie piewnica a kolejna kondygnacja tyle, ze podziemna  :Lol:   :Lol:  

POZDR>

----------


## bobo30

Piwnicy absolutnie NIE!!!!! Dlaczego? Moi rodzice maja już 30 lat, ale sie biedacy męczą- wiecznie brudno, graciarnia, zamiast wyrzucić trzymają rzeczy dziesiecioleciami, no bo jest piwnica. Jak będzie solidna burza zalanie gwarantowane - zdarza się im co kilka lat. Samochodem trudno sie wjeżdża - odśnieżanie zimą koszmar, poza tym ślisko! Do piwnicy tak naprawdę rzadko sie zaglada. Koszty wykonania! Dodatkowe schody! 
Moim zdaniem garaż, kotłownie i pralnie lepiej zrobic na parterze. Wygodniej, łatwiej, taniej. Nie widze żadnego sensu we wpychaniu tego niżej. Argumenty poprzedników mnie w ogóle nie przekonuja, ale wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku. No chyba,że ktoś potrzebuje na zime 5 ton węgla... Gratuluje zanieczyszczenia środowiska.

----------


## PADI

biegiem lat zacznie nam doskwierać jej brak.[/quote]

Z biegiem lat, zaczniemy sie zastanawiac po co nam te wszystkie graty skoro i tak kosci za stare by to wytaszczac na zewnatrz. PO podsumowaniu kosztow zaczniemy sie tez zastanawiac po co nam zimna i szara piewnica jak za te pieniazki moglismy sobie polezec na cieplej i slonecznej plazy. Ale fakt to dopiero z biegiem lat.
POZDR.
ps. jak widac piwnice sie albo kocha albo nienawidzi  :Lol:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Padi - to nie tak, że się kocha lub nienawidzi  :smile: 
Obecnie mieszkam na piętrze domu moich rodziców (daj Boże jeszcze jakiś miesiąc - dwa).
Dom ten ma i piwnice i strych. W obu tych miejscach rzeczywiście graciarnia - "bo sie może
przydać". Fakt - palimy węglem, więc gdzieś ta kotlownia musi być, podobnie jak zimnioki
i inne zapasy zimowe. Tata dużo majsterkuje - to w piwnicy jeszcze ma warsztat.
W nowym domu grzeję gazem, zimnioków nie jem, majsterkować mi się nie chce - to po co
mi piwnica ? 

hej - Krzysiek

----------


## mieczotronix

moi znajomi zrobili sobie piwnicę pod tarasem, z wejściem z zewnątrz - schodzi się z boku domu po schodkach. Trzymają tam meble ogrodowe zimą no i słoiki z tym i owym.
Koncepcja w sumie ciekawa - w domu nie ciągnie piwnicznym zapachem i chłodem i chyba budowa piwnicy prostsza.
Już zapomniałem dokładnie co było ich głównym argumentem za takim rozwiązaniem, ale może ktoś z forumowiczów wpadnie na to i napisze

----------


## busstop

moze złoty srodek? (dom czesciowo podpiwniczony)

u mnie tak jest. w zasadzie wystarcza, choć gdyby piwnica była pod całym, wcale bym nie płakał

bez piwnicy to jak już ktoś napisał - dom jest jak apartamencik w bud. wielorodzinnym

----------


## bajzi

mam domek parterowy, bez piwnicy i poddasza. taki chciałam, taki zaprojektowałam. maleńki stryszek nad garażem, garaż dłuższy - na rowery z dodatkowym wyjściem, pomieszczenie "techniczne" spełni również funkcje pralni, suszarni i graciarni (oby jak najmniejszej). spiżarka przy kuchni. a w planach - oczywiście po zakończeniu budowy - ziemianka. takie mam potrzeby i to mi wystarczy. a poza tym, tyle wpakowałam kasy w fundamenty, że aż mnie boli, jak o tym pomyślę. parę dodatkowych tysięcy na piwnicę w moich warunkach, to zbytek. i tak już piasek do zasypania fundamentów będzie mnie kosztował z 5tyś, ale strop żelbetowy też nie jest tani.

----------


## kgadzina

Nie mam piwnicy. Nie chciałem. Mieszkałem pare lat w bloku i do piwnicy schodziłem 3 - 4 razy w roku.
A teraz wystarcza mi garaż, stryszek i pomieszczenie techniczne.

Sentencja jest taka - budując piwnicę tylko na chowanie gratów lub słoików z przetworami i ziemniaków fundujemy sobie niezwykle drogie pomieszczenie magazynowe ze stopniem wykorzystania powierzchni ponizej 50%.
Ale jesli kogoś na to stać albo po prostu ma taki kaprys....

----------


## Magdzia

Ja u siebie nie mam piwnicy (podmokła działka, miałabym kryty basen   :Lol:  ), ale lubię głębokie piwnice. Moi kuzyni na lubelszczyźnie (tam kiedyś panowała taka tendencja) mają piwnice pod całym domem, w największym pomieszczeniu mają urządzoną wielką kuchnie, w której wszyscy siedza przez cały dzień - rodzaj living-roomu dla właścicieli-rolników, którzy nie chcą brudzić normalnych pokoi na górze  :Wink2:  I jest to bardzo sympatyczne rozwiązanie - bez telewizora, a cała rodzina tam przebywa, widać, kto idzie - pod warunkiem, że znamy buty gości  :Lol:   i fajna tam panuje atmosferka, zwłaszcza latem.

----------


## PADI

bez piwnicy to jak już ktoś napisał - dom jest jak apartamencik w bud. wielorodzinnym[/quote]

apartamencik w budownictwie wieloradzinnym jest o jakies 100 m. mniejszy i bez 1100 metrowej dzialki. 
Ja , dziewczyna i moze w przyszlosci jedna lub dwie pociechy.
Dom 180 m pow. uzyt. + 1100 dzialki. Po ki grom piewnica.

----------


## mariolaw

Witam
Nie wiem jaki projekt wybrać z piwnicą czy bez.
Planuje domek ok.130m parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem. We wszystkich projektach co oglądałam brakuje mi odpowiedniej kotłowni i pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Dlatego teraz zastanawiam się nad projektem z piwnicą. Proszę napiszcie mi czy budowa takiej piwnicy to duże koszta? Czy jednak sobie ją odpuścić. Myąlałam o tym aby od razu mieć też pod budynkiem garaż zamiast z boku.
Proszę o porady.

Pozdrawiam

----------

Jeśli chodzi o piwnice, to kwestia wyboru.
Koszt budowy na pewno wzrośnie, ale też kusi możliwość skupienia pomieszczeń gospodarczych poza strefą mieszkalną.
Weź też pod uwagę rodzaj podłoża, na którym posadowisz dom, 
czy teren nie jest podmokły, 
bo jeśli tak, to jeszcze dochodzą niemałe koszty dodatkowej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej piwnic 
( a woda i tak potrafi przeniknąć, było o tym niejednokrotnie na forum).
Miałam piwnice w starym domu, w nowym świadomie z nich  zrezygnowałam.

Jeśli chodzi o garaż pod domem, zdecydowanie odradzam, same kłopoty,
 zjeżdżanie i wyjeżdżanie zimą po zlodowaciałym zjeździe, 
zapach spalin przenikający do domu (wyjeżdżanie pod górę na zimnym silniku).
Miałam przez wiele lat garaż pod domem, parę niemiłych przygód z tym związanych 
i po latach zapadła decyzja o zasypaniu i przerobieniu go na pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Matti

Temat byl juz omawiany ,ale i ja szukalem i zastanawialem sie tak czy inaczej moge podpowiedziec co jest wazne-

stan wody gruntowej- czym wyzej tym drozej
jak duza jest dzialka
jakie masz mozliwosci finansowe-przy domku za 600000 tys jest to ok 130000 tys (wyliczenie Fa.Archon)
co chcesz w piwnicy tylko kotlownie i skladzik? szkoda pieniedzy!

Reszte znajdziesz w wyszukiwarce wpisz "z piwnica czy bez w dziale porady."
Ja zdecydowalem sie bez piwnicy ale bede robil plyte Legalett i projekt ma jzu kotlownie ,pom.gospodarcze i garaz.Jezeli szukasz projektu to z garazem ,bo jak przeczytalem na forum ze za wolno stojacy garaz placisz podatek jak za dodatkowy domek  :Evil:  to szybko zmienia sie kryteria szukania.

Pzdr.

----------


## damiang

Piwnica ma sens, gdy nie możesz mieć większej powierzchni zabudowy (ograniczenie w poziomie) i wyższego budynku - limit na wysokość kolenicy (ograniczenie w pionie).
Ma sens na pomieszczenie gdzie światło dzienne nie jest niezbędne, np. kotłownia, pralnia, pokój kinowy, piwniczka win.
Piwnica ma sens gdy planujesz kocioł na węgiel i potrzebujesz miejsca na ten węgiel.
W innych przypadkach to samo co w piwnicy można zrobić na parterze czy piętrze. Nie licz na to że m2 piwnicy będzie dużo tańszy niż m2 normalnej powierzchni. A skoro nie widać różnicy to lepiej sobie odpuścić problemy z wilgocią, dodatkowymi schodami itd.
Przy piwnicy często poziom zero jest wyżej, co mi się osobiście nie podoba i jest niewygodne - więcej schodków żeby wejść do domu, wyżej jest taras itd.

Ja bym robił piwnicę tylko w przypadku budowy na bardzo stromej działce, gdy z jednej strony grunt jest na poziomie parteru, a z drugiej piętro niżej.

----------


## tczarek

Piwnica tylko tam gdzie poziom wód gruntowych jest dostatecznie niski. Tak aby podłoga w piwnicy była posadowiona wyżej od poziomu wód gruntowych. W przeciwnym razie koszty drenażu i izolacji chyba nie jest tego warta. Jeśli na działce jest miejsce lepszym rozwiązaniem jest budynek gospodarczy albo dodatkowe pomieszczenia w domu. Ja nie mam piwnicy bo u mnie woda gruntowa jest bardzo wysoko.

----------


## Kangoo

Piwnica - ja musiałem i chciałem zrobić. Musiałem ze względu na ogrzewanie (ogrzewanie olejowe - miejsce do trzymania zbiorników i dosyć głośny kocioł jak to olejak). W sumie 70m2 piwnic o wysokości około 2,30 m kosztowało mnie jakieś 30 tys. złotych (materiał + robota), a dzięki temu mam pralnię, suszarnię, kotłownię, spiżarnię i warsztacik oraz "graciarnię" a w domku cicho, przestronnie, czysto i przyjemnie. Jestem zatem całkowicie za. 
Piwnicę wkopałem maksymalnie jak się dało. Nad poziom gruntu wystaje mi tylko 50 cm więc domek wizualnie prawie nic nie stracił. Warunek oczywiście to suchy teren, a ja na taki trafiłem   :smile:

----------


## bratki

Prawie wszystkie ważne argumenty już tu padły. Chciałam tylko zwrócić uwagę, że podwyższenie poziomu zero może też mieć zalety. A mianowicie takie, że okna parteru są na tyle wysoko, że nie musisz się zastanawiać czy ktoś Ci się przypadkiem nie przygląda. I nie ważne czy się ma psa. 

Koleżance złodziej w biały dzień wskoczył przez okno (zwykłe, nie balkonowe) do domku - takiego bez piwnicy, gdzie podloga parteru na wysokości gruntu. Koleżanka leżała na kanapie, a obok na fotelu torebka. 

No i dziewczyna co prawda została, ale torebka wyskoczyła razem ze złodziejem, tak szybko, że duży pies zorientował się jak gościa już nie było. 

Nie mówię, że to od razu musi przesądzać, ale warto brać pod uwagę. Zależy w jakiej okolicy się buduje. 

Zwykle idzie to w parze z okolicą miejską, a więc i małymi działkami - wtedy piwnica ma podwójny sens. Na wsi i bez ograniczeń poziomych - raczej nie.

----------


## GREG.M

> Temat byl juz omawiany ,ale i ja szukalem i zastanawialem sie tak czy inaczej moge podpowiedziec co jest wazne-
> 
> stan wody gruntowej- czym wyzej tym drozej
> jak duza jest dzialka
> jakie masz mozliwosci finansowe-przy domku za 600000 tys jest to ok 130000 tys (wyliczenie Fa.Archon)
> co chcesz w piwnicy tylko kotlownie i skladzik? szkoda pieniedzy!
> 
> Reszte znajdziesz w wyszukiwarce wpisz "z piwnica czy bez w dziale porady."
> Ja zdecydowalem sie bez piwnicy ale bede robil plyte Legalett i projekt ma jzu kotlownie ,pom.gospodarcze i garaz.Jezeli szukasz projektu to z garazem ,bo jak przeczytalem na forum ze za wolno stojacy garaz placisz podatek jak za dodatkowy domek  to szybko zmienia sie kryteria szukania.
> ...


130000 za piwnicę to oczywiście gruba przesada, kwota zawyżona dwu a nawet trzykrotnie. Wiem bo mam piwnicę 110 m.kw.

----------


## zender

witam
przy metrazu 130 to faktycznie TAK piwnice bedzie potrzeba.

----------


## kaco

cześć
ja buduję z piwnicą, nie wyobrażam sobie własnego domu bez miejsca na ziemniaki na zimę  :Wink2:   garaż, jak wyżej - nie polecam w piwnicy (rodzice mają...- kłopoty zimą też.) my mamy w bryle domu
nasz projekt Makary/archeton  też prawie 130 m kw.

----------


## gosiac

Jak radzicie sobie w domkach opwierzchni ok. 120 m kw. bez piwnic. Gdzie przechowujecie sprzęt sportowy, ogrodowy? gosiac

----------


## thalex

W tym wątku było tym           


http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...budowy+piwnicy 
 :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

Będę miał wolnostojący garaż, z wydzielonym dużym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Koszt kilkukrotnie niższy niż piwnica.

----------


## Janussz

Pewnie że z piwnicą.
Nawet tutaj na forum jest piwnica, to chyba wyjaśnia definitywnie sprawę  :Lol:  .

----------


## anpi

> Pewnie że z piwnicą.
> Nawet tutaj na forum jest piwnica, to chyba wyjaśnia definitywnie sprawę  .


Twoja wypowiedź jest trochę nie na temat. W pytaniu chodziło o to, jak sobie radzą posiadacze domów *bez piwnic*.

----------


## Janussz

Tytuł wątka brzmi:
*Z piwnicą, czy bez*?
Odpowiadam więc: z piwnicą!
Odpowiedziałem na temat. Sorki. Nie przeczytałem posta, tylko sam temat.

----------


## buczek

> Jak radzicie sobie w domkach opwierzchni ok. 120 m kw. bez piwnic. Gdzie przechowujecie sprzęt sportowy, ogrodowy? gosiac


Mam kanciapę, o wym 1 m x 3 m gdzie są piwniczne połki

Zbędne graty wywalam 

rzeczy lekkie ypu namoit, ogrodwy parsol, waluzki ladują na poddaszu


rowery - zimują w garzu u tescia

----------


## chopinetka

> Jak radzicie sobie w domkach opwierzchni ok. 120 m kw. bez piwnic. Gdzie przechowujecie sprzęt sportowy, ogrodowy? gosiac


Witam. Mamy podobny metraż domu i w planie brak piwnicy. Jednak tuż przed zalaniem fundamentu majster podpowiedział nam wykonanie małej piwniczki a raczej schowka ( 3x4x1.5). Do momentu wybudowania domu w stanie surowym sprawdzała się całkiem nieźle. W przyszłości planujemy garaż wolno stojący z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

Witam doświadczonych budowniczych  :Wink2:  

Jestem tu nowy i właśnie zastanawiam się nad wyborem projektu domu w Archon(www.archon.pl)-"dom w dmuchawcach".

Ponieważ to jest mały domek(ca.130m2) beż spiżarni i małym pomieszczeniem gosp. i będzie usytuowany na wąskiej działce, chciałbym zrobić chociaż częściowe podpiwniczenie na: słoiki, przetwory, baniaki na winko, może rowery, stare rupiecie, może koks lub inne paliwo stałe do kotła(jeszcze nie wiem), suszarnię, prasowalnię, narzędzia i stół do ewent. pracy itp.  :ohmy:  

NIestety garaż jednostanowiskowy jest mały i tam oprócz sam.  nic więcej nie wejdzie.

Czy waszym zdaniem takie pomieszczenie ma sens z praktycznego i finansowego punktu widzenia?
Ile pieniędzy trzeba przeznaczyć na taką operację?

Dzięki z góry za odpoweodź  :Lol:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## anpi

Piwnica znacznie podnosi koszty - izolacja, strop, schody, itd. Poza tym trzeba ją wykończyć i później ogrzać. Ja zrezygnowałem z piwnicy. Wyliczyłem "na oko", że musiałbym na nią wydać minimum 10 tys. zł. Wolę za te pieniądze zbudować duży garaż wolnostojący.

----------


## beton44

hmm "ogrzewać "i "wykańczać" rozumiem na "wysoki połysk" piwnicy przeznaczonej na rupiecie, słoiki z kompotami i kotłownię to chyba nie trzeba  tak że ta obawa poprzednika odpada  :big tongue:  


a koszt to na pewno będzie dodatkowy strop, schody z 10000 złotych + wykopanie / wywiezienie ziemi ("wąska działka" pewnie nie będzie jej gdzie rozgarnąc)...



Piwnica TAK  jedyny argument na NIE  to wysoko woda w ziemi jeżeli jest wyżej niż 1,5 - 2 metry to raczej bym sobie odpuścił... Najlepiej sprawdzić jej poziom w studni gdzieś w okolicy o ile takie występują...

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

oczywiście, że TAK.
Ogrzewanie??? wykańczanie - na później.
Jeśli chcesz budować slamsy (budynki gospodarcze) i płacić podatek jak za zborze - to Twój wybór.
Ostatnio obserwuje "modę" na nie robienie piwnic. 
Jak ktoś zamierza mieć kotłownię to robi.

----------


## anpi

> hmm "ogrzewać "i "wykańczać" rozumiem na "wysoki połysk" piwnicy przeznaczonej na rupiecie, słoiki z kompotami i kotłownię to chyba nie trzeba  tak że ta obawa poprzednika odpada


Tak Ci się tylko wydaje. Wylewki trzeba zrobić, tynki też, można ewentualnie nie malować. Izolacja przeciwwodna, styropian musi być i to gubszy niż na zwykłym fundamencie. Do tego jeszcze instalacja elektryczna i schody. Piwnica to dodatkowa powierzchnia (kubatura) do ogrzania.

Zobaczysz jak zaczniesz budować, że koszty przerastają plany  :Confused:  A piwnica i tak staje się zwykle graciarnią pełną niepotrzebnych rzeczy i wylęgarnią pająków.

----------


## daro m

Po pierwsze po co ogrzewać piwnicę tam temperatura nigdy nie pada poniżej 0, po drugie po co styropian na posadzkę w piwnicy on tylko zatrzyma ciepło z ziemi, po trzecie jeśli poziom wód jest niski to i izolacja przeciw wilgociowa jest zbędna. Mam taka piwnicę u siebie wkopana około 1,5m w ziemię wysoka na 2,2m w piwnicy ciepło pomimo braku ogrzewania i izolacji na podłodze, jest w ścianach, izolacja przeciw wilkociowa nie wykonana - bardzo niski poziom wód gruntowych. Koszt 1 metr wysokości ściany fundamentowej, strop, tynki i instalacje z tym że wodna i ściekowa może być na wierzchu. Decyzję każdy powinien podjąć sam i nie mam sensu wciskać wszystkim że to jest tak kosztowne bo wybudowanie podobnego powierzchniowo pom. gospodarczego też by kosztowało całkiem sporo do piwnicy dochodzi nam strop a do pomieszczenia na powierzchni ziemi dach którego nikt nam za darmo nie da.

----------


## anpi

Ogrzewać piwnicę po to, żeby nie wychładzała całego domu.

----------


## lemon

ja osobiście nie robię piwnicy chociaż perspektywa trzymania balonów z winikiem jest kusząca.
radzę bardzo dokładnie zbadać warunki wodne bo potem jest wielki płacz i ogromne koszty. sąsiad parę działek dalej jest właśnie na  tym etapie - woda stała mu 3 tygodnie w wykopie, pompy, odwodnienia nerwy, pieniądze. do tego izolacje przeiciwwilgociowe, pewnie drenaż

a tym że w nieogrzewanej piwnicy jest zawsze powyżej 0 C to nie jest tak do końca pokazała to niektórym moim znajomym miniona zima

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> Ogrzewać piwnicę po to, żeby nie wychładzała całego domu.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Wciornastek

Tak, zrobiliśmy piwnicę, ale ze względu na duży ogród i konieczność przechowywania różnych różności ogrodniczych. I co - troszku podłamka finansowa.  Bo dziura to minimum dodatkowe 3 tys, wymurowanie +/_ 10 tys, strop kolejne +/_ 10 tys. Zgodnie z tym stan zero domu zamiast kosztować 30  tys, kosztuje ok 55 tys lub więcej.

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja mam piwnicę (zmieniałam pod tym kątem projekt) i jestem z tego bardzo zadowolona. Natomiast jest to spory koszt!!!!!!!!
A i nie wierz, że koszt piwnicy to 10kPLN więcej - tak może napisać ktoś, kto policzył tylko grube materiały i to z grubsza   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  . Mnie koszt piwnicy (około 75m2) wyszedł dziś na poziomie 25-30kPLN więcej, niż gdybym tego nie robiła - ALE WARTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> Ogrzewać piwnicę po to, żeby nie wychładzała całego domu.


Bardzo rzeczowy komentarz - lubię takie dyskusje  :Roll:

----------


## anpi

> Ja mam piwnicę (zmieniałam pod tym kątem projekt) i jestem z tego bardzo zadowolona. Natomiast jest to spory koszt!!!!!!!!
> A i nie wierz, że koszt piwnicy to 10kPLN więcej - tak może napisać ktoś, kto policzył tylko grube materiały i to z grubsza     . Mnie koszt piwnicy (około 75m2) wyszedł dziś na poziomie 25-30kPLN więcej, niż gdybym tego nie robiła - ALE WARTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wszystko zależy od projektu. U mnie wyszło MINIMUM 10 tys. zł, bo mam suchy grunt, wysoką ścianę fundamentową. Żeby zrobić piwnicę musiałbym tylko podnieść fundament ok. pól metra i zrobić strop. Mimo to zrezygnowałem. Nie lubię pająków  :Lol:

----------


## rml2

Pająki są bardzo pożyteczne - ja wolę pajaki niż komary i muchy.  :Wink2:  . I gdyby nie  poziom wód gruntowych to miałbym piwnicę.

----------


## anpi

> Pająki są bardzo pożyteczne - ja wolę pajaki niż komary i muchy.  . I gdyby nie  poziom wód gruntowych to miałbym piwnicę.


To ja już wolę "latające" (oprócz szerszeni i os). Pająków nie znoszę, zresztą moja żona też. Nie ukrywam, że był to jeden z poważnych agrumentów przeciwko piwnicy u nas  :Wink2:

----------


## rml2

No cóż ,  z tego punktu widzenia to robiąc swój dom nie wychodziłem - ale na szczęście mam dach , chociaż nie lubię jak mi na nim bociany paskudzą   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam i bez urazy Robert

----------


## Rezi

Dominiku

kto będzie prasował -- żona ? - do piwnicy chcesz ją wrzucic bez światła słonecznego ?
a tak serio

dobrze zrobiona piwnica jest droższa od porównywalnego metrażu kondygnacji pietra i o ile przyjemniej przebywa się na śródziemiu niz podziemiu. Moze lepiej zwiększyc nieznacznie rozmiar domu skoro wiesz na tym etapie ze moze ci brkować miejsca - albo kupic składaki   :Lol:   :Lol:   zajmuja mniej miejsca
jak chcesz małe pomieszczenie gosporadcze to postawisz sobie szopkę za duzo mniejsze pieniądze

----------


## anpi

> No cóż ,  z tego punktu widzenia to robiąc swój dom nie wychodziłem - ale na szczęście mam dach , chociaż nie lubię jak mi na nim bociany paskudzą   
> 
> Pozdrawiam i bez urazy Robert


Każdy kieruje się czymś innym podczas budowy. Ja teraz mieszkam w starym parterowym domu (z piwnicą) i nie lubię jak mi wielki pająk łazi po łóżku rano. Dlatego chcę tego uniknąć w nowym, wymarzonym domu, w który władowuję wszystkie swoje oszczędności i jeszcze się zadłużam na 30 lat  :Lol:

----------


## rml2

W nowych domach i to bez wyjątku z piwnicą czy bez też są pająki.  :Wink2:  

Więcej nie będę i pozdrawiam.

----------


## maciek.tor

Jeśli nie będziesz miał ogrzewania węglowego. To piwnica jest zbędna.
Koszty jej wybudowania są spore a użyteczność znikoma.
Piszesz, ze Twój dom będzie niewielki gdyż działka jest wąska. Weż pod uwagę, że z tych 130 metrów powierzhni domu i tak będziesz musiał przeznaczyć kilka-  kilkanaście metrów na drogę dojścia do piwnicy i samo do niej zejście. Dziura w posadce 1x1,5 metra ograniczona ponadto stromizną schodów to zbyt mało by wygodnie tam wejść a co najważniejsze przez tak niewielki otwór to nawet rower trudno tam znieść o czymś większym nawet nie wspomnę.

Postaraj się zagospodarowac to miejsce bardziej dla Ciebie użytecznie. Na pewno będzie taniej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## renjul

A co sadzicie o domu częściowo podpiwniczonym, mniej wiecej 40 m2. Piwnica przeznaczona glownie na kotlownie i skad opalu, tudzież narzędzia ogrodnicze, ale z wejściem od ogrodu właśnie. Mialoby to usadnienie w stromizmie dzialki, tylko czy to bedzie praktyczne? Plusy to na pewno oddzielenie kotlowni na paliwa stale od czesci mieszkalnej i nie traciloby sie miejsca na schody do piwnicy, a minus to ze trzeba wyjsc na dwor by dolozyc do pieca. Czy ktos tak ma, kotlownie poza domem, i jak to sie sprawdza?

----------


## Kangoo

Przeczytałem dokładnie każdy komentarz, wczesniej tez miałem taki problem. Ja piwnicy nie chciałem, żona chciała. radziłem się fachowców i oglądałem domy bez piwnic i z piwnicami. Trochę to trwało ale w koncu wzgledy praktyczne zaważyły: zrobiłem piwnicę o powierzchni okolo 75 m2. Jedyna wada to koszt (około 17 tys. drozej niz bez), ale tak naprawdę co to jest 17 tys. do kosztu całego domu. A dzięki piwnicom mam miejsce na kocioł olejowy, zbiorniki oleju (takich wynalazków nie postawiłbym w domu - zapach, przepisy, zajmowana powierzchnia i głosność takiego pieca), mam pralnię z prawdziwego zdarzenia, suszarnię (docenia się w zimie przy dwójce małych dzieci nie byłoby gdzie tego suszyć , a pralka z tych drogich wcale do najcichszych nie należy). Pozatym mam miejsce na przetwory, zapasy, drewno do kominka, nieużywane rzeczy sezonowe, tablice rozdielcze do elektryki. W piwnicy załozyłem grzejniki ale nawet tej zimy temp. w piwnicy nie spadła poniżej 10 stopni więc tak naprawdę grzejniki są narazie nieuzywane. Żeby w domu mieć ciepło zainwestowałem trochę więcej w izolację stropu nad piwnicą (mam tam około 8 cm styropianu). Wilgoci nie mam mimo, że wkopałem się na głębokość 1,7 m (mam dobry teren, ale porzadnie zabezpieczyłem ściany i posadzkę przed wilgocią) - po to aby wizualnie dom nie stracił. W domu mam ciszę i porządek. Żadnych rupieci i pomieszczeń gospodarczych z których prędzej czy później i tak zrobi się graciarnia i wylęgarnia pająków (ogladałem i takie rozwiązania). Z zewnątrz piwnic praktycznie nie widać. Dom jest wyzszy o jakieś 20 - 30 cm od porównywalnych bez piwnic. Zastrzegam, że nadal nie jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem piwnic, ale praktyczność rozwiązania powoli mnie przekonuje. Te 17 tys. to zadna przesada, instalację elektryczną robiłem sam, koszt trzech punktów grzejnych to raptem 300 zł plus trzy grzejniki (tanio kupione). Takze instalacje w piwnicy to naprawdę mała kwota. Największy koszt to roboty ziemne oraz robocizna murarza + strop.

----------


## PrzemoBDG

Zdecydowanie ZA!

1. Koszt piwnicy na etapie surowym to kilkanaście tysięcy złotych, reszta zależy od standardu wykończenia.
2. Istotny argument za lub przeciw to warunki gruntowo-wodne i tylko od tego uzależniałbym wybudowanie piwnicy.
3. Przytaczany wcześniej argument o koniecznej grubszej izolacji posadzki w piwnicy jest nieprawdziwy. Wystarczy cieńsza izolacja gdyż różnica temperatur jest o wiele mniejsza (na głębokości ok 1,5m - czyli takiej na której najczęściej jest posadzka piwnicy - temp. gruntu raczej nie spada poniżej 3-5 stopni).
4. Niezależnie od tego w jakim stopniu ogrzewamy piwnicę izolacja posadzki parteru też może być cieńsza, gdyż ponownie nie ma tak dużych różnic temperatur, a także wskutek tego iż ciepło przedostające się do piwnicy nie jest stracone, gdyż pomaga ogrzewać tą kondygnację.
5. W piwnicy można umieścić wiele pomieszczeń, które mogą być kłopotliwe na wyższych kondygnacjach (kotłownie, warsztaty, siłownie, itd.). 
6. Osobiście jestem zaskoczony tym jak łatwo ludzie rezygnują z budowy piwnic, a później nie mają miejsca w garażu na samochód, bo stoi tam kosiarka, urządzili sobie mały warsztat itd. itp.
7. No i jeszcze jedno, wiele projektów typowych nie uwzględnia piwnic. Można je adaptować, lecz należy uważać co projektant zaproponuje (u mnie pierwotnie dorysował piwnicę o wysokości 2,02m - sic! - na szczęście szybko to skorygował na 2,3-2,4m. To jest na prawdę minimalna wysokość tych pomieszczeń. Im głębiej tym łatwiej i wygodniejsze będą schody na poszczególne kondygnacje...

----------


## ged

Dwiema ręcami się podpisuję. Robię piwnicę. Jest to najtańsza powierzchnia budowlana.

----------


## jurand79

Ja także jestem ZA!!!
Buduję mały domek - 100m. Brakowało mi dużego salonu gościnnego. Dlatego 3/4 piwnicy (a będzie pod całym domem) będzie właśnie salonem muzyczno-piffkowo-TV. Kwadrat 7x7m, otwarte schody, bez okien, barek, ekran dla domowej produkcji rzutnika TV...  :big grin:  
Pozostała część będzie gospodarcza - tam staną zasobniki CWU, pralnia, słoiki, stojak na winko  :Wink2:  , mały kącik do majsterkowania (bez tego nie potrafiłbym egzystować)...
PIWNICA JEST OK! Nawet pomimo "jakiśtam zwiększonych kosztów", konieczności przyłożenia się do hydroizolacji, drenażu itp...
Na pewno nie będzie tam pająków (choć bardzo mnie fascynują te żyjątka). No, może ze dwa, takie duże, włochate - w terrarium  :Wink2:

----------


## anpi

Bez urazy, ale z tego co widzę, większość zwolenników piwnicy, dla których to "jakieś tam koszty" - to ludzie którzy dopiero zaczynają budować. Niestety budowa i życie uczą, że pieniądze, o których nie myśli się za bardzo na początku budowy, pod koniec - zaczyna ich brakować.

Ja wyszedłem z założenia - wolę nie mieć piwnicy, niż miałoby mi na końcu zabraknąć np. na dojazd, taras czy ogrodzenie. Wolę za rok lub dwa zbudować wolnostojący garaż, w którym znajdzie się na wszystko miejsce, niż na początku budowy ładować kasę w piwnicę, a pod koniec płakać, że zabrakło.

Buduję dom 117 pow. uż. bez piwnicy, za parę dni będę miał stan surowy "pół-otwarty" tzn. z oknami dachowymi, ale bez okien zwykłych. Koszt ok. 90 tys. Z piwnicą zapłaciłbym grubo ponad 100 tys. A wykończenie?

----------


## jurand79

...a ja wolę podwyższyć kwotę kredytu i MIEĆ piwnicę.

----------


## anpi

> ...a ja wolę podwyższyć kwotę kredytu i MIEĆ piwnicę.


Kwoty kredytu nie można podwyższać w nieskończoność. Zresztą - zobaczymy, czy powiesz to samo pod koniec budowy. A może np. "wolę mieć piwnicę niż umeblowaną i wyposażoną kuchnię"  :Lol:

----------


## jurand79

> Napisał jurand79
> 
> ...a ja wolę podwyższyć kwotę kredytu i MIEĆ piwnicę.
> 
> 
> Kwoty kredytu nie można podwyższać w nieskończoność. Zresztą - zobaczymy, czy powiesz to samo pod koniec budowy. A może np. "wolę mieć piwnicę niż umeblowaną i wyposażoną kuchnię"


Damy radę  :Wink2: 
Potrzebuję piwnicy, więc ją będę mieć....

----------


## anpi

Pożyjemy - zobaczymy  :cool:

----------


## Wosto

Przyłączam się do zwolenników piwnicy. Sam mam obecnie stan surowy zamknięty i bez piwnicy nie wyobrażam sobie domu (kotłownia, warsztat do majsterkowania, pralnia, itp). Inna sprawa, że mój dom stoi na lekkim zboczu, więc koszt wykonania piwnicy był praktycznie żaden, bo i tak musiałbym zasypać całą powierzchnię pod posadzką parteru.
Mimo wszystko, jeśli ktoś pyta się o piwnicę, moim zdaniem warto o to zadbać.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zukow

Proszę napiszcie czy robiliście piwnice na pełną wysokość czy trochę staraliście się zaoszczędzic i zrobiliście niższe

?

----------


## Kangoo

> Proszę napiszcie czy robiliście piwnice na pełną wysokość czy trochę staraliście się zaoszczędzic i zrobiliście niższe
> 
> ?


Zrobiłem pełnowymiarową piwnicę o wysokości na gotowo 2,3 m. i nie zrobiłem wyzszej tylko dlatego, że chciałem mieć wizualnie niski dom a głębiej kopać już nie chciałem, bo woda. Oszczędność na kilku bloczkach żadna a wygoda niesamowita. Pozatym widze, że pojawiają się ciągle opinie o kosztach. Ja zrobiłem piwnice i urzadziłem dom tak jak chciałem, i wcale nie musiałem np. zamieszkać w kuchni bez mebli jak co niektórzy piszą, kwestia dobrego zaplanowania wydatków. Jeżeli piwnicę się zaplanuje od samego początku w kosztorysie to na wszystko wystarczy

----------


## Rezi

> Pożyjemy - zobaczymy


przypominam forumowiczowi jurand79 oraz wszystkim zaczynającym 
swe zmagania z budową własnego zakątku, 
*ze pesymistą jest tylko dobrze poinformawany optymista*

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

Dzięki za b.ciekawe opinie za i przeciw.  Ciężko podjąć decyzję bo w większości Wasze uwagi są ważne tzreba je mocno przemyśleć.

Myślę jednak, żę te dodatkowe kilkanaście metrów (częściowe podpiwniczenie z np. trzema pomieszczeniami o łącznej pow. ca. 40m2) piwnicy będzie dla uzytkowników domu przydatne i na dłuższą metę opłacalne. 
Przede wszystkim nie budując piwnicy przy domu ca. 130m2, bez spiżarni, z kotłownią 3,6m2 i z jednostanowiskowym garażem o pow.17,5 skazuję się na szukanie dodatkowej powierzchni na pomieszczenie gospodarcze(poddasze odpada). Jeżeli z garażu nie zrobię składowiska na rowery, drewno, rupieci, przetworów i bańaczków z czerwonym półwytrawnym  :Lol:  i... oczywiście pajączków,  to praktycznie  zostaje tylko mały domek/szopa na końcu działki. Ponieważ nie chcę "wyciągać" garażu z domu i go powiększać (dom ma mieć ładną, zwartą bryłę :tongue: atrz "dom w dmuchawcach"-www.archon.pl) pozostaje chyba tylko kierunek w dół-czyli piwnica.  
Fakt, że na początku wydam więcej niż inni, ale prędzej czy później korzyści z piwnicy wynagrodzą ten dodatkowy wydatek. Perspektywa, że w takiej piwnicy można przechowywać wszystko co dusza zapragnie, i co ważne nikt, oprócz domowników,nie zobaczy tego BAŁAGANU jest b. kusząca. Skoro przez lata będę gromadzić to i owo, to niech chociaż będzie na to niekrępujące  miejsce. W "śróddomiu", garażu czy na zewnątrz będzie to bardziej stresujące i zmuszające do robienia częstych porządków.
Kwestia ocieplenia i izolacji. Nasi znajomi wybudowali dom z piwnicą i pomimo niskiego poziomu wód gruntowych położyli 5cm steropian na ścianach i posadce.Temperatura obecnie tam panująca to ca. 18 stopni 
( bez ogrzewania) W zimie o 5 stopni mniej. 
Myslę więc, że jest toteż idealne miesce na suszarnię.

Czyli decycja chyba na TAK-BUDOWAĆ PIWNICĘ  :ohmy:  

P.s jeszcze raz dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi!![/img]

----------


## Grzegorz63

Chłopie, jak Cię tylko stać to buduj piwnicę, nie zastanawiaj się! Bez piwnicy czeka Cię graciarnia w domu! Piwnica jest niezbędna jako schowek na potrzebne rzeczy, ale nie używane codziennie takie jak duży garnek na gołąbki, butelki po piwie z transporterem, 5 kilo ziemniaków, puszkę farby i 6 krzeseł dla gości na komunię bo na codzień używasz tylko tych drugich 6...
P.S. Nawet w bloku każdy ma swoją piwniczkę a co dopiero w domu...  :Wink2:

----------


## Daroll

Ja bylam na NIE  czyli nie chcialam piwnic ,ale ze mamy duzy spadek az sie prosilo o piwnice i zostaly zrobione z czego teraz bardzo ,bardzo sie ciesze . Dom mamy 150 m i patrzac na wnetrze tego domku mialabym problem z ulokowaniem wszystkich gratow typu kosiarka, meble ogrodowe,narty ( 4 pary + buty) rowery ( 4 szt   :smile:   ) hulajnogi , rolki ,itd 
itd. Piwnic mam 120 m i jakbym miala budowac 2 dom tez bylby w nim piwnice  :Lol:   pom gospod w ktorym miala byc i kotlownia mialo 7m i jak mialam to cale graciarstwo pomiescic?   :ohmy:  ?



pozdr Beata zona Darolla  :Lol:

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Chłopie, jak Cię tylko stać to buduj piwnicę, nie zastanawiaj się! Bez piwnicy czeka Cię graciarnia w domu! Piwnica jest niezbędna jako schowek na potrzebne rzeczy, ale nie używane codziennie takie jak duży garnek na gołąbki, butelki po piwie z transporterem, 5 kilo ziemniaków, puszkę farby i 6 krzeseł dla gości na komunię bo na codzień używasz tylko tych drugich 6...
> P.S. Nawet w bloku każdy ma swoją piwniczkę a co dopiero w domu...



Tak,masz rację. Twoja opinia utwierdza mnie w tej decyzji, dzięki

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał Grzegorz63
> 
> Chłopie, jak Cię tylko stać to buduj piwnicę, nie zastanawiaj się! Bez piwnicy czeka Cię graciarnia w domu! Piwnica jest niezbędna jako schowek na potrzebne rzeczy, ale nie używane codziennie takie jak duży garnek na gołąbki, butelki po piwie z transporterem, 5 kilo ziemniaków, puszkę farby i 6 krzeseł dla gości na komunię bo na codzień używasz tylko tych drugich 6...
> P.S. Nawet w bloku każdy ma swoją piwniczkę a co dopiero w domu... 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak,masz rację. Twoja opinia utwierdza mnie w tej decyzji, dzięki


no dobrze ............. bedzie piwnica
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Napisał Dominik Witkowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Grzegorz63
> 
> ...


Rezi,swoją drogą, to ta buźka z boku to trochę znajoma jest
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## robert58

Witam,

ja niestety zrezygnowałem z piwnicy. Głównym powodem (oprócz finansowego, który dopomógł w decyzji) jest poziom wody gruntowej na 2,6m. Z racji chęci posiadania nie tzw. półpiwnicy ale Piwnicy przez duże P - brak lub ewentualnie jeden schodek przed wejściem do budynku i najchętniej brak jakichkolwiek schodów z tarasu do ogrodu - wyniesienie budynku powinno być na min. 0,5m.
Powód - posadowienie posadzki piwnicy na głebokości 2,8m.

Niestey martwi mnie brak garciarni (chociaż mam stryszek, zagłębienie pod schodami, spiżarkę, pom gosp. z kotłownią o pow. ok. 11m2), brak miejsca na saunę, pokój dla znajomych imprezowiczów (aby oczy i uszy żonki nie bolały) itd.
Nie martwię się natomiast brakiem pralni czy prasowalni w piwnicy. Kto by chciał siedzieć w piwnicy i prasować? Ganiać po kolejnych schodach do pralki i nazad też już nie będę musiał.

W zamian za brak piwnicy wybraliśmy klon projektu wersji podstawowej powiększonej.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rezi

> Rezi,swoją drogą, to ta buźka z boku to trochę znajoma jest


no cóż mam medialna twarz   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Napisał Dominik Witkowski
> 
> Rezi,swoją drogą, to ta buźka z boku to trochę znajoma jest
>  
> 
> 
> no cóż mam medialna twarz


...mam na myśli że gdzieś 2 lata temu robiliśmy taką torbę- z tą gębunią..

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Dominik Witkowski
> 
> ...


nie na forum

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

witam robert 58, 
myslę, że prasowanie i suszenie zajmuje sporo czasu, czynność powtarzalna i potrzeba na to dużo miejsca.
Ja wolę jednak, albo inaczej-moja zona chyba ..nie będzie miała nic przeciwko spędzac tam trochę więcej czasu.. ja nie mam nic przeciwko..

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

Jasne 
budujmy piwnice i ............ głosmy hasło

ŻONY DO PIWNIC ! ! ! !

----------


## robert58

Dominik,
mam nadzieję, że Twoja wiara w najgorszym wypadku potrafi czynić cuda
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Majka

> witam robert 58, 
> myslę, że prasowanie i suszenie zajmuje sporo czasu, czynność powtarzalna i potrzeba na to dużo miejsca.
> Ja wolę jednak, *albo inaczej-moja zona chyba ..nie będzie miała nic przeciwko spędzac tam trochę więcej czasu.. ja nie mam nic przeciwko*..
> 
> pozdrawiam


a co bedzie jak powie: "sam sobie prasuj w tej piwnicy"   :Lol:

----------


## ged

W piwnicy robi się wentylację mechaniczną. Do tego atrapy okien z namalowanymi w głębi widoczkami. W każdym okienku 5 mocnych świetlówek rurowych z odpowiednią barwą światła, to samo przy suficie. Na okienkach firaneczki. ...

----------


## anpi

> W piwnicy robi się wentylację mechaniczną. Do tego atrapy okien z namalowanymi w głębi widoczkami. W każdym okienku 5 mocnych świetlówek rurowych z odpowiednią barwą światła, to samo przy suficie. Na okienkach firaneczki. ...


No to mnie przekonałeś do piwnicy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rezi

> W piwnicy robi się wentylację mechaniczną. Do tego atrapy okien z namalowanymi w głębi widoczkami. W każdym okienku 5 mocnych świetlówek rurowych z odpowiednią barwą światła, to samo przy suficie. Na okienkach firaneczki. ...


w środku barek z czerwonymi ząrówkami 
mały okragły postument z rura pod sufit 
wygodna rozkładana kanapa 

i mamy piekiełko   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ged jak zrobisz zaproś kumpli z forum   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

a na tej rurze kto  :ohmy:  Gedowa?  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## ged

No - no   :Evil:

----------


## Rezi

nieeeee   :ohmy:  
gospodyni bedzie robic drinki   :cool:  

zajrzymy do watku kobiecego na psychologu ...... moze cos się wybierze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ged

O o o.   :big grin:

----------


## Seluch

Dominiku,

Podstawowe pytanie jakie sobie zadaj to czy masz wode na dzialce i na jakim pozomie. My dalismy sie namowic na piwnice ze wzglredu na uksztaltowanie terenu (wysokość sciany fundamentowej byla zakladana na jakies 180 cm, więc dodaliśmy kilka cm i powstala piwnica).

Efekt - okazalo sie, ze w tym roku wybila nam woda (jakies 10 cm) i stoi. Latem gdy robilismy piwnice bylo suchutko  :smile:  

Obecnie nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic po wypompowaniu wody do 0 po 2 dniach bylo juz 10 cm. 

Sprawdz poziom wod gruntowych. 

Jesli bedzie oki to polecam jesli nie nie baw sie w to bo zjedza Cie koszty izolacji drenazu itp itd.

----------


## radomik

U mnie sąsiad zbudował sobie ładną piwnicę. Teraz ma w niej krąg zakopany z wpuszczoną pompą, żeby woda miała się gdzie gromadzić. Pompa załącza się sama, jak złapie poziom.
Ot takie dodatkowe źródło wody na wypadek np pożaru  :wink:

----------


## Rezi

> U mnie sąsiad zbudował sobie ładną piwnicę. Teraz ma w niej krąg zakopany z wpuszczoną pompą, żeby woda miała się gdzie gromadzić. Pompa załącza się sama, jak złapie poziom. 
> Ot takie dodatkowe źródło wody na wypadek np pożaru


poprosty ma żle zrobioną izolację i nie sprawdził poziomu wód gruntowych

znajomy tez ma wode w piwnicy ........ ale on to nazywa basenem    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

> U mnie sąsiad zbudował sobie ładną piwnicę. Teraz ma w niej krąg zakopany z wpuszczoną pompą, żeby woda miała się gdzie gromadzić. Pompa załącza się sama, jak złapie poziom. 
> Ot takie dodatkowe źródło wody na wypadek np pożaru
> 			
> 		
> 
> poprosty ma żle zrobioną izolację i nie sprawdził poziomu wód gruntowych
> 
> znajomy tez ma wode w piwnicy ........ ale on to nazywa basenem


czyli znajomy sam sobie ściąga wodę do piwnicy. Ciekawy pomysł, ale nie wiem, czy rozsądny  :Lol:  

Seluch, czeka Cie robota porządnego drenażu opaskowego i studni chlonnej.

----------


## D`arek

Już widzę to przechowywanie rowerów i mebli ogrodowych w piwnicy...
Wygodnie jak diabli. Lepiej zrobić wiekszy garaż albo zainwestować 2,5 tys. w ładny domek ogrodowy. Narzędzi ogrodniczych, kosiarki, tez w piwnicy nie widzę. Na graty domowe lepszy jest strych. Też trzeba chodzić po schodach ale niestraszne większe ulewy czy wiosenne roztopy. Nie mam piwnicy, nikt ze znajomych nie ma , słowa żalu. W dobrze pomyślanym domu wszystko się zmieści.

----------


## anpi

Zgadzam się. W większości domów schody mają szerokość 80-90 cm, często zabiegowe. Spróbujcie znieść (wnieść) po takich schodach rower  :Lol:

----------


## ged

150 zł za m2 piwnicy. Tyle mnie będzie kosztowała.  Tak wychodzi z kosztorysu. Piwnica w postaci wanny. Nawet potop jej nie zaszkodzi. Czy to drogo ?

----------


## arrmi

> dobrze zrobiona piwnica jest droższa od porównywalnego metrażu kondygnacji pietra


zastanawiam sie jak Ci to wyszlo ... co w wykonczeniu pomieszczenia pod ziemia jest drozsze niz takiego mieszkalnego, na parterze czy poddaszu. Sredniej jakoci wykładzina plus tynk na cianach nie jest droższy od paneli/parkietu/terakoty i gładzi ... strop wybrałem filigran, wiec jego wykonczenie w piwnicy jest zbedne

Osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem posiadania piwnic, zapewne dlatego, ze moje zainteresowania praktyczne wykraczajš poza "czytanie i sport"   :Lol:  i wymagajš po prostu miejsca. 

koszt - ok, jest. ale jestem gotów go ponieć. nikt nie mowi, ze dodatkowa powierzchnia w domu jest za darmo  :smile:

----------


## conan

ja mam piwnice i jest super a miało nie być , naprawde warto a ogrzewanie piwnicy cóz robiąc  c.o. nie puszczałem rurek w podłodze tylko pod stropem w piwnicy rewelacja zawsze moge sobie podpiąć grzejnik pod pion poziomy który leci w piwnicy mam takom ewentual;ność   a domek ma 116m2 . no i jak cie rodzina zdenerwuje mozna w niej piwnicy zrobic sobie własny kąt  :Smile:

----------


## Wwiola

Bardzo długo zastanawiałam się piwnica czy bez. Wody gruntowaje praktycznie nie ma (dokopalismy sie do ok. 3.5 mi nie było sladu), więc sprawa izolacji nie przerażała, jednak z piwnicy zrezygnowałam. Dzis widze, ze była to dobra decyzja. Zadbałam w projekcie o odpowiednio duzy garaż i kotłownię na wszelkie graty, tak więc powierzchnie gospodarcze mam "na wierzchu". Kosztowo wyszło pewnie porównywalnie, bo ta część gospodarcza jednak dach miec musi   :cool:   :cool:   :cool: . Dla mnie najistotniejszy był dostęp do światła dziennego. Dla przetworów, które jednak potrzebują trochę niższej temperatury wygospodarowałam piwniczke pod schodami. Obnizona do głebokosci ław fundamentowych, ma jakies 2m2 i w zupełności wystarczy.

Co do sedna pytania.

Jesli woda gruntowa nie zagraża, to koszt piwnicy czy powiększenia naziemnej części gospodarczej będzie porównywalny. Dlatego "co kto woli". Najgorsze są jednak rozwiązania połowiczne np. podpiwniczenie tyklo częsci domu. Niesie to za sobą koniecznośc wykonywania ław schodkowych, pilnowania poziomów - naprawdę nie warto. Kosztowo wyjdzie penie to samo co podpiwniczenie całego domu a upierdliwe jest przeokrutnie. *Dlatego jesli piwnica to pod całym domem !*

----------


## ged

Z wodą gruntową to nie jest tak łatwo. U nas wody gruntowej nie ma. Odwierty kontrolne do 6 m nic nie wykazały. Mamy to na piśmie jako ekspertyzę. Latem gdy sąsiad kopał fundamenty, oczyszczalnię, itd. nic nie było. Tej wiosny po roztopach okazało się. że grunt jest tak nieprzepuszczalny, że woda stoi 20 cm pod powierzchnią i nie ma ochoty zniknąć. Głębiej jest sucho. Taki grunt wymaga robienia wanny i drenażu opaskowego.

----------


## Wwiola

> Tej wiosny po roztopach okazało się. że grunt jest tak nieprzepuszczalny, że woda stoi 20 cm pod powierzchnią i nie ma ochoty zniknąć. Głębiej jest sucho.


U mnie może byc tak samo, bo grunt też nieprzepuszcalny. Dlatego warto i taką ewnetualność brac pod uwagę.

----------


## jurand79

> Z wodą gruntową to nie jest tak łatwo. U nas wody gruntowej nie ma. Odwierty kontrolne do 6 m nic nie wykazały. Mamy to na piśmie jako ekspertyzę. Latem gdy sąsiad kopał fundamenty, oczyszczalnię, itd. nic nie było. Tej wiosny po roztopach okazało się. że grunt jest tak nieprzepuszczalny, że woda stoi 20 cm pod powierzchnią i nie ma ochoty zniknąć. Głębiej jest sucho. Taki grunt wymaga robienia wanny i drenażu opaskowego.


Dokładnie - szczelna izolacja i drenaż opaskowy. Moja działka ma glebę gliniastą i na wiosnę, po roztopach jest niezbyt ciekawie... Osobiście chcę zrobić tak:
Na dół wykopu - warstwa 30-40 cm piachu, w tym piachu ławy a po ich zewnętrznej stonie - rury drenarskie (oczywiście zabezpieczone  przed zamuleniem geowłókniną). Piach przetransportuje mi ewentualną wodę spod domu do dren. Potem pomiędzy ławy - chudziak. Na to 2x papa na lepiku wystająca poza ławy jakieś 30-40 cm. Na papę, w szalunku posadzka piwnicy zazbrojona siatką stalową (tą do posadzek oczywiście). Wystająca spod niej papa zostanie zawinięta na wierzch i na niej będzie stawiana ściana z bloczków. Pod pierwszą warstwę wsadzone będzie COŚ co połączy się z papą (może kolejne paski papy łączone po pionie na zakład) - to będzie przyklejone do ścian po zakończeniu ich murowania. Otrzymam w ten sposób szczelną wannę. Teraz tylko kwestia materiału termoizolacyjnego, bo przecież styropianu nie mogę dać bezpośrednio na papę - pogryzą się chyba... Opasam dookoła folią i dopiero do niej przyłożę płyty styro. Poniżej poziomu terenu nie będę ich jakoś specjalnie mocował do ściany, aby nie uszkodzić izolacji - po prostu przysypię piachem. Styrek zabezpieczę siatką z włókna szklanego + klej jakieś 30 cm poniżej gruntu, "coby mi myszy wanki nie przegryzły"  :Wink2: 
U mnie powinno to załatwić sprawę. Ze zrzutem wody z drenażu nie będę miał problemów - w ulicy idzie kanaliza deszczowa, do której uzyskałem zgodę na podłączenie. Jest na poziomie 2,20 ppt.  :big grin: 

Co wy na to?

PIWNICA MUSI BYĆ! Jest to dla nas niezbędna dodatkowa powierzchnia wypoczynkowo-pralniano-majsterkowo-magazynowa.

----------


## Daroll

> Już widzę to przechowywanie rowerów i mebli ogrodowych w piwnicy...
> Wygodnie jak diabli. Lepiej zrobić wiekszy garaż albo zainwestować 2,5 tys. w ładny domek ogrodowy. Narzędzi ogrodniczych, kosiarki, tez w piwnicy nie widzę. Na graty domowe lepszy jest strych. Też trzeba chodzić po schodach ale niestraszne większe ulewy czy wiosenne roztopy. Nie mam piwnicy, nikt ze znajomych nie ma , słowa żalu. W dobrze pomyślanym domu wszystko się zmieści.



Moze i masz racje . Ale w moim przypadku gdy dzialka jest mala ( 600m) 
nie ma szans na wybudowanie altanki  :smile:   :smile:   Garaz mam duzy na 2 auta ale wszystkie graty napewno nie wejda - piwnica na to jak znalazl  :Lol:  
a syn jeszcze uparl sie na skuterk i natepny grat do schowania  :smile:  

pozdr Bata zona Darola

----------


## conan

u mnie jest tak wody gruntowe miałem po roztopach w połowie fundamentu będacego w ziemi znaczy sie jakies 70-80 cm i nic fundamen nie przepuścił ni kropelki jedynym mankamenten jest zawilgfocenie w podpiwniczonym garażu ale woda dostaje sie od spodu  mała pompak i po sprawie . dodam że fundament ma grubośc 40 cm i zalewany jest betonem b-20

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Napisał Dominik Witkowski
> 
> witam robert 58, 
> myslę, że prasowanie i suszenie zajmuje sporo czasu, czynność powtarzalna i potrzeba na to dużo miejsca.
> Ja wolę jednak, *albo inaczej-moja zona chyba ..nie będzie miała nic przeciwko spędzac tam trochę więcej czasu.. ja nie mam nic przeciwko*..
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> a co bedzie jak powie: "sam sobie prasuj w tej piwnicy"


chętnie, to relaksujące zajęcie, jedynie kręgosłup trochę boli...

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Dominiku,
> 
> Podstawowe pytanie jakie sobie zadaj to czy masz wode na dzialce i na jakim pozomie. My dalismy sie namowic na piwnice ze wzglredu na uksztaltowanie terenu (wysokość sciany fundamentowej byla zakladana na jakies 180 cm, więc dodaliśmy kilka cm i powstala piwnica).
> 
> Efekt - okazalo sie, ze w tym roku wybila nam woda (jakies 10 cm) i stoi. Latem gdy robilismy piwnice bylo suchutko  
> 
> Obecnie nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic po wypompowaniu wody do 0 po 2 dniach bylo juz 10 cm. 
> 
> Sprawdz poziom wod gruntowych. 
> ...


Dzięki, masz rację, to podstawowa sprawa. Sąsiad obok mnie twierni że jest niski, ale nie ma piwnicy. Włąściciel-też sąsiad-mówi że tu jest susza. Najlepiej chyba, jak wykopię 3m dziurę- już pod szambo, poczekam 3 dni i zobaczę czy woda nie podchodzi.

W tedy będę pewny że jest OK
pozdrawiam

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Już widzę to przechowywanie rowerów i mebli ogrodowych w piwnicy...
> Wygodnie jak diabli. Lepiej zrobić wiekszy garaż albo zainwestować 2,5 tys. w ładny domek ogrodowy. Narzędzi ogrodniczych, kosiarki, tez w piwnicy nie widzę. Na graty domowe lepszy jest strych. Też trzeba chodzić po schodach ale niestraszne większe ulewy czy wiosenne roztopy. Nie mam piwnicy, nikt ze znajomych nie ma , słowa żalu. W dobrze pomyślanym domu wszystko się zmieści.


Jak zrobisz dodatkowo ca. 20m2 piwnicę z wejściem od ogrodu to na pewno zda ezamin i będzie używana.

Grunt, to oczywiście b.dobra izolacja

Dominik

----------


## ged

> Dzięki, masz rację, to podstawowa sprawa. Sąsiad obok mnie twierni że jest niski, ale nie ma piwnicy. Włąściciel-też sąsiad-mówi że tu jest susza. Najlepiej chyba, jak wykopię 3m dziurę- już pod szambo, poczekam 3 dni i zobaczę czy woda nie podchodzi.
> W tedy będę pewny że jest OK
> pozdrawiam


Nie ! 3 dni to mało. Trzeba poczekać rok. Gruntowej może nie być, ale będzie powierzchniowa, po roztopach, lub opadach.

----------


## ged

> Napisał ged
> 
> Z wodą gruntową to nie jest tak łatwo. U nas wody gruntowej nie ma. Odwierty kontrolne do 6 m nic nie wykazały. Mamy to na piśmie jako ekspertyzę. Latem gdy sąsiad kopał fundamenty, oczyszczalnię, itd. nic nie było. Tej wiosny po roztopach okazało się. że grunt jest tak nieprzepuszczalny, że woda stoi 20 cm pod powierzchnią i nie ma ochoty zniknąć. Głębiej jest sucho. Taki grunt wymaga robienia wanny i drenażu opaskowego.
> 
> 
> Dokładnie - szczelna izolacja i drenaż opaskowy. Moja działka ma glebę gliniastą i na wiosnę, po roztopach jest niezbyt ciekawie... Osobiście chcę zrobić tak:
> Na dół wykopu - warstwa 30-40 cm piachu, w tym piachu ławy a po ich zewnętrznej stonie - rury drenarskie (oczywiście zabezpieczone  przed zamuleniem geowłókniną). Piach przetransportuje mi ewentualną wodę spod domu do dren. Potem pomiędzy ławy - chudziak. Na to 2x papa na lepiku wystająca poza ławy jakieś 30-40 cm. Na papę, w szalunku posadzka piwnicy zazbrojona siatką stalową (tą do posadzek oczywiście). Wystająca spod niej papa zostanie zawinięta na wierzch i na niej będzie stawiana ściana z bloczków. Pod pierwszą warstwę wsadzone będzie COŚ co połączy się z papą (może kolejne paski papy łączone po pionie na zakład) - to będzie przyklejone do ścian po zakończeniu ich murowania. Otrzymam w ten sposób szczelną wannę. Teraz tylko kwestia materiału termoizolacyjnego, bo przecież styropianu nie mogę dać bezpośrednio na papę - pogryzą się chyba... Opasam dookoła folią i dopiero do niej przyłożę płyty styro. Poniżej poziomu terenu nie będę ich jakoś specjalnie mocował do ściany, aby nie uszkodzić izolacji - po prostu przysypię piachem. Styrek zabezpieczę siatką z włókna szklanego + klej jakieś 30 cm poniżej gruntu, "coby mi myszy wanki nie przegryzły" 
> U mnie powinno to załatwić sprawę. Ze zrzutem wody z drenażu nie będę miał problemów - w ulicy idzie kanaliza deszczowa, do której uzyskałem zgodę na podłączenie. Jest na poziomie 2,20 ppt. 
> 
> ...



Trochę nie tak. na podbetonce (której nie trzeba zbroić) papa termozgrzewalna wystająca poza ławy jakieś 30-40 cm. Na tę papę stawiasz sciankę fundamentowa i papę wywijasz do góry przyklejając do ściany. Potem nowa warstwa papy na ścianę pionowo (z zewnątrz) owijająca również zewnętrzną część ławy i dopiero wtedy rura opaskowa obsypana grubym piachem, lub cienkim żwirem. Od środka pasek papy dookoła na styku ściany i podbetonki. Na to dopiero warstwę dociskową, betonu, folia budowlana, styropian, folia i justrych zbrojony.

----------


## ged

Jeśli ręcznie wybierzesz ostatnią warstwę gliny pod betonem, lub koparką z łyżką bez zębów, to na tej głębokości nie trzeba dawać piachu.

----------


## marcinor

> A co sadzicie o domu częściowo podpiwniczonym, mniej wiecej 40 m2. Piwnica przeznaczona glownie na kotlownie i skad opalu, tudzież narzędzia ogrodnicze, ale z wejściem od ogrodu właśnie. Mialoby to usadnienie w stromizmie dzialki, tylko czy to bedzie praktyczne? Plusy to na pewno oddzielenie kotlowni na paliwa stale od czesci mieszkalnej i nie traciloby sie miejsca na schody do piwnicy, a minus to ze trzeba wyjsc na dwor by dolozyc do pieca. Czy ktos tak ma, kotlownie poza domem, i jak to sie sprawdza?


Ja mam piwnicę pod tarasem. Z wejściem od ogrodu, ale bez kotłowni.
muszę powiedzieć że sprawdza się. koszt stosunkowo niewielki, ale na mojej działce nie ma żadnych problemów z wodą (12 metrów).
A to chyba przy budowie piwnicy jest najważniejsze!
pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinor

> A co sadzicie o domu częściowo podpiwniczonym, mniej wiecej 40 m2. Piwnica przeznaczona glownie na kotlownie i skad opalu, tudzież narzędzia ogrodnicze, ale z wejściem od ogrodu właśnie. Mialoby to usadnienie w stromizmie dzialki, tylko czy to bedzie praktyczne? Plusy to na pewno oddzielenie kotlowni na paliwa stale od czesci mieszkalnej i nie traciloby sie miejsca na schody do piwnicy, a minus to ze trzeba wyjsc na dwor by dolozyc do pieca. Czy ktos tak ma, kotlownie poza domem, i jak to sie sprawdza?


Ja mam piwnicę pod tarasem. Z wejściem od ogrodu, ale bez kotłowni.
muszę powiedzieć że sprawdza się. koszt stosunkowo niewielki, ale na mojej działce nie ma żadnych problemów z wodą (12 metrów).
A to chyba przy budowie piwnicy jest najważniejsze!
pozdrawiam

----------


## Seluch

Rezi my tez tak nazywamy naszą wodę w piwnicy hihi  :smile: 
Nie mamy obecnie izolacji poziomej na podbetonie i to z pewnoscia jest przyczyna wystepujacej wody. Boje sie tylko ze jak ja zrobimy to woda ja wypchnie do góry.

Mam np taki plan:

Podwójna papa na to 20 cm zbrojonej posadzki i może nam woda nie wyprze posadzki z izolacją. Koszty duże a czy warto było to się okaże (jeśli nie będzie więcej kłopotów to decyzja trafiona).

----------


## AldonkaS

"ged - Jeśli ręcznie wybierzesz ostatnią warstwę gliny pod betonem, lub koparką z łyżką bez zębów, to na tej głębokości nie trzeba dawać piachu." - też tak chciałam zrobić (po pod ławy kopał mój mąż ręcznie w czystej glinie), ale kierownik budowy nie wyraził zgody na brak piasku - przy zalewaniu był na budowie i sprawdzał mi zagęszczenie piasku.

----------


## ged

Zwróć uwagę, że napisałem "na tej głębokości". Jeśli buduje się piwnicę i grunt jest zwarty to nie ma potrzeby dawania piasku. W moim przypadku na głębokości 2,7 m jest tak twardy grunt, że trzeba go kilofem odspajać. ALE! trzeba zdążyć przed deszczem   :big grin:  i zalać natychmiast po wykopaniu. Gdyby popadało to piach konieczny.

----------


## dode

> Napisał ged
> 
> W piwnicy robi się wentylację mechaniczną. Do tego atrapy okien z namalowanymi w głębi widoczkami. W każdym okienku 5 mocnych świetlówek rurowych z odpowiednią barwą światła, to samo przy suficie. Na okienkach firaneczki. ...
> 
> 
> w środku barek z czerwonymi ząrówkami 
> mały okragły postument z rura pod sufit 
> wygodna rozkładana kanapa 
> 
> ...


dokładnie to, o czym marzy mój mąż. Tym przekonałam go do zrobienia piwnicy.!!!!! Ja mam piwnicę, a on marzenia........

----------


## Dominik Witkowski

> Napisał Dominik Witkowski
> 
> Dzięki, masz rację, to podstawowa sprawa. Sąsiad obok mnie twierni że jest niski, ale nie ma piwnicy. Włąściciel-też sąsiad-mówi że tu jest susza. Najlepiej chyba, jak wykopię 3m dziurę- już pod szambo, poczekam 3 dni i zobaczę czy woda nie podchodzi.
> W tedy będę pewny że jest OK
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Nie ! 3 dni to mało. Trzeba poczekać rok. Gruntowej może nie być, ale będzie powierzchniowa, po roztopach, lub opadach.


Mam czekać rok? I co, nie ruszać budowy?moze od razu drenaż opaskowy i 2 studnie chłonne... imozna spac spokojnie?
Co ty na to?

pozdrawiam

----------


## ged

Ja z definicji robię opaskowy. Dziś łaziłem po działce i ustalałem poziomy. Rura będzie na głębokości 2.77 m poniżej poziomu gruntu. Poniżej tego powinien być wlew do studni. Studnia to będą 2 cembrowiny na 1.2m wysokie plus dno. Wychodzi, że trzeba będzie kopać na +- 5.20 m   :ohmy:  Wariant 2:  jedna cembrowina na
4m - to lepiej. Do tego pompa z pływakiem, która tę wodę przeleje do innego ... z deszczówką, tą od rynien..

----------


## Majka

Ged, a czy koszt drenażu wliczałeś do kosztów metra2 piwnicy?  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## ged

:Roll:

----------


## ZŁoty Róg

Ja zrobiłem piwnicę pod ponad połową domu (około 75 m2) h=2,2. Ściany piwnicy podwójnie zbrojone  lane gr. 30 cm beton B-20 z . Kupowałem co prawda  stal zbrojeniową jeszcze przed podwyżką w 2002 r. i może dlatego koszt piwnicy był u mnie naprawdę znikomy. Szalunki z blatów ACRO (jeśli  dokładnie się zaszalowało nie trzeba  tynkować, bo  w końcu to piwnica. Dodatkowym kosztem na pewno są wylewki i płyta ale za to mam swój własny prywatny bunkier.  :Smile: . A w tym bunkrze kotłownia gazowa razem z  pralnią i suszarnią( to pomieszczenie jest wytynkowane aby łatwiej było kłaść płytki), pomieszczenie na drewno kominkowe, siłownia i słoikownia. Jeden grzejnik cztery punkty świetlne 5 kontaktów(w rurkach), 3 okienka w szachtach ( szachty firmy ACO są b. drogie ale udało mi się kupić ukruszone za 25 % ceny katalogowej w OBI). Drenaż  opaskowy poniżej ław z wyjściem w zboczu .  Dom z zewnątrz nie wygląda na podpiwniczony 35 cm tzw. podmurówki. Fundamenty i tak bym ocieplał (styropian fundamentowy mar bet 350 zł za m3) na głębokość 100 cm i  izolował( Icopal  (udało mi się kupić na wiosnę na miesiąc przed datą ważności po b. niskiej cenie ).Z racji ukształtowania terenu na mojej działce musiałbym robić fundamenty na około 2 m w głąb gdyż wcześniej nadsypywaliśmy dosyć sporo  jedną stronę działki. A fundamenty i tak mocno bym dozbroił bo jestem zwolennikiem solidności. Początek budowy 30.04.2003 –wprowadzenie się 29.10.2005.Cały czas jeszcze wykańczam piętro. Jeśli tylko masz fundusze  to zrób piwnicę  bo to przydatna rzecz, a ten mikroklimat w gorące letnie dni.....

----------


## wicekK

Witam - według mnie piwnica w domu to fajna sprawa .
Ja zamierzam też mieć takową , początkowo się wahałem - pytałem kilka osób w okolicy i część twierdziła że będę miał wodę .
Wynająłem więc geotechnika , wywiercił mi 3 otworki po 5 m i już wiem że piwniczka będzie wkopana na 2m poniżej gruntu ( grunt mam piaszczysty , pierwszy 20-30 cm pokład gliny na 3,5-3,7 m , poziom wód gruntowych na poziomie 3,2m z możliwością podniesienia o ,8 do 1m ).
Zamierzam w części tej piwniczki urządzić kotłownię .
Będzie piec kondensacyjny i zasobnik na CWU .
Kanalizacji nie mam , więc szambo - i to mam mały problem :
Wyjście kanalizacji do szamba będzie powyżej poziomu podłogi w piwnicy , z kondaensata będzie kapać woda - trzeba ją jakoś przepchnąć w górę .
Zastanawiam się czy pompka od pralki lub zmywarki z czujnikiem poziomu nada sie do tego celu .
Teoretycznie kondensat z pieca może mieć odczyn kwaśny - no i czy takiej pompki nie trafi szybko szlag .
Czy ktoś miał tego typu problem i jak sobie z tym poradził ?
Tak na dobrą sprawę to i kratka ściekowa w podłodze też by się przydała - szukam prostego , w miarę niedrogiego i niezawodnego rozwiązania .

----------


## Jola_K

Ja rowniez chcialabym czesciowe podpiwniczenie: na dodatkowe pomieszczenia (na rupiecie, spizarnie i oczywiscie winko...   :big grin:   ).
Projekt jest w adaptacji. W przyszlosci chcemy dobudowac basen caloroczny i bedzie polaczony z domem wlasnie przez rekaw podziemny - wlasnie przez te piwniczke).
Polaczenie basenu z domem na poziomie gruntu nie bardzo jest mozliwe - brak estetycznych rozwiazan.
A wiec piwnica - narazie jednak analizuje wszystkie za i przeciw, geolog zrobil pomiary - opracowania jeszcze nie mam jednak wiem ze poziom wod jest niski (ok. 6-7m) ale za to grunt jest gliniasty   :sad:   , czyli tez mam problem. 
Jak zabezpieczyc piwnice i zoraganizowac sciaganie jej z gruntu wokol domu by po ulewach i roztopach nie miec problemow.
Nie chce slyszec o wodzie w piwnicy, ale nie chce tez miec piwnicy za kazda cene.....

----------


## jabko

Przez 20 lat mieszkałem w budynku z piwnicami.

I moim zdaniem jeśli ktośnie ma problemów z wodą i ma kasę żeby przełknąć te wyższe koszty to nie robi piwnicę.

W największe upały jest tam około 14 stopni (do dziś w tym budynku mieszkaja moi rodzice)
Trzymają tam winko   :Lol:  , ogóreczki, marcheweczkę itp.
I wchodzenie do piwnicy w lecie to czysta przyjemnosć.

----------


## fizyk

A ja wykombinowałem piwnicę pod tarasem z niezależnym wejściem z zewnątrz. Piwnica ma 21 m2. Jest tam pompa do POŚ. Będzie miejsce na zimowe zapasiki i graty.
Chcę dodać, że w świetle nowych przepisów, na budowę wolnostojących budynków gospodarczych (wiat itp) do 25 m2 nie tzreba pozwolenia na budowę.   :Wink2:

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> Jeżeli piwnicę się zaplanuje od samego początku w kosztorysie to na wszystko wystarczy


Od samego planowania nie przybywa pieniędzy. Przecież ludzie piszą - trzeba wyjąć z portfela 15 -25 tyś. No chyba bank to nie Święty Mikołaj.




> Bez piwnicy czeka Cię graciarnia w domu!


Graciarnia jest stanem umysłu, a nie - domu. Jeśli ktoś ma skłonności do chomikowania, to zapełni każdą wolną kubaturę i będzie się rozglądał za nową. Widziałem u znajomych.

Ja zrezygnowałem z piwnicy na rzecz pomieszczenia gospodarczego - mniejszego i jak sądzę bardziej dopingującego do utrzymania porządku. A poza tym będzie światło dzienne. Jak ktoś ma olej opałowy albo rekuperatornię, czy tym podobne bebechy, to owszem.





> Ja z definicji robię opaskowy.


... i inni. Dużo tu zwolenników drenażu opaskowego, i świetnie, z tym, że to nie jest rozwiązanie problemu wysokiej wody gruntowej zalewającej piwnicę. Jeśli woda podniesie się powyżej poziomu drenażu, to go wypełni ... i co dalej? Jakikolwiek odbiornik, do którego możnaby odprowadzić tę wodę (kanalizacja, studnia chłonna, warstwa gruntu) będzie wtedy również zalany. Wierzycie w cuda, że drenaż będzie "odsysał" wodę dookoła budynku i ją "upychał" tam, gdzie już jest woda? No chyba, że będziecie instalować jakieś pompy. Jasne można to zrobić, w końcu lotnisko w Osace w szczerym morzu postawili.

Jedynym ratunkiem jest szczelna wanna (niestety szczelna od zewnątrz).

----------


## joszuap

Witam. Mamy zamiar budować dom, w zamiarach jest oczywiście z piwnicą. Ale czy koszty budowy piwnicy są rzeczywiście takie duże? Czytam ostatnio dzienniki budowy i widze ze zdecydowana większość decyduje się na dom bez piwnicy. Ale przecież w domu bez piwnicy trzeba także zrobić spory wykop, zalać ławy, postawić(lub wylać) ściany fundamentowe, zasypaś piaskiem (bardzo dużo tego piasku w nietórych przypadkach) no i zalać na koniec chudziak, myśle ze zamiast tego wszystkiego można zrobić piwnicę.

----------

> ... zamiast tego wszystkiego można zrobić piwnicę.


mozna 
i niekoniecznie trzeba robic pod całym budynkiem, wystarczy pod fragmentem - wtedy koszty nie sa duze 

pzdr

----------


## joszuap

w projekcie mam pod calym domem. Projekt z archetonu - zorza 2
http://www.archeton.net/RESOURCES/RY...za2/zorza2.jpg
co sądzicie o tym projekcie no i oczywiście o piwnicy?

----------


## Pietrov

Piwnice warto robić jeśli mamy małą działke, a iść wyżej w górę, kolejną kondygnacją nie możemy. 
Raczej nie robić jeśli mamy wysoki poziom wód gruntowych (powyżej posadzki planowanej piwnicy.
Przedewszystkim zastanów się jaki funkcjonalnie chcesz mieć dom?
Lepiej mieć np. pracownie na poddaszu, a nie w piwnicy (bo akurat tam wyszło wolne pomieszczenie). W góre może drożej ale zdrowiej.

----------


## joszuap

Nad funkcjonalnością domu to juz sie zastonowiliśmy. Chcemy mieć kotłownię, spiżarnię, pralnię i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Tylko co z tymi kosztami?

----------


## Świerzak

pomijając sprawę izolacji przeciwwilgociowej w piwnicy, przy założeniu że warunki gruntowe są dobr i bedzie sucho.... koszt piwnicy u mnie: dom częsciowo podpiwniczony, piwnica o pow. ok 30 m2. czyli powiedzmy 5x6 m długośc ścian to max 25 mb, biorąc pod uwagę że sciane fundamentową i tak trzeba zrobić na 0,8- 1 m w głąb ziemi , nasza piwnica zwiększy ilośc betonu +/- 10 m3 ( sciana szer.30 cm) 3mb=1m3
10 m3 betonu w moim rejonie b15 bez faktury to 1650 pln + 150 pompa, dodając do tego koparke która musi wykopać piwnicę, ewentualna wylewkę na podłogę , izolację pionową (tylko te dodatkowe 1,2 h) całośc prac powiekszy się +/- 4000 pln... nie liczyłem dokładnie ale raczej zawyżyłem...

----------


## Mis Uszatek

No przecież już pisałem, że BEZ.

Poważnie: była już cała dyskusja na ten temat - poszukaj.

----------


## anpi

Swierzak, piwnica to nie tylko beton. Myślę, że Twoje obliczenia są niedoszacowane przynajmniej dwukrotnie. Gdy zastanawiałem się nad piwnicą, oszacowałem koszty na minimum 10 tys. Pamiętaj o dodatkowej izolacji, schodach, wyższych kominach, dodatkowych instalacjach, tynkach, oknach, itd.

Ja postanowiłem, zamiast piwnicy zbudować w przyszłym roku duży, dwustanowiskowy garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym i strychem. Będzie kosztował mniej więcej tyle co piwnica.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

W moim przypadku podpiwniczyłem całość

Za:
- poziom wód gruntowych ponad spodem ławy
- ogrzewanie na eko-groszek (miejsce na skład opału)
- pralnia i suszarnia 
- majsterkownia miejsca na rowerki, narty, kosiarkę, sprzęt ogrodniczy itp.
- miejsce na odkurzacz centralny 
Przeciw:
- koszty, koszty...

Przy budowie piwnicy musisz uwzględnić:
- izolację
- ocieplenie
- strop
- okna
- ścianki działowe
- drzwi wew. + drzwi z holu oraz drzwi na zew. (tak było w moim przypdaku)
- instalację energ.
- instalację do ogrzewania suszarni (dodatkowy grzejnik)
- posadzkę (gres)
- otynkowanie ścian wew.
- schody
- w przypdku dodatkowego wyjścia na zew. (na ogród), żeby pieca i    
  kosiarki nie wnosić przez dom warto pomyśleć o daszku nad to wejście.
- uwzględnij stęple do podparcia w piwnicy (w przypadku stropu monolitu) 
  bo wysokość jest ok. 2,2 tak więc tych stępli nie wykorzystasz na 
  parterze.

Dużo osób piszę i "radzi", że piwnica to tylko troszkę wyższe ściany fundamentowe. Taaa tylko wykańczając to wcale nie wychodzi tak tanio.
W moim przypadku myślę, że to około 20 tys. drożej.
Oczywiście nie musisz robić wyjścia na zew. tynkowania, gresu ale jak się bawić to się bawić  :Smile: 

W wybudowanym domku 12mx8m poszło 2300 bloczków w tym na murownie 1,4 tony cementu i na strop 4,2 tony cementu + stal za ok. 2,5 tys.
Do tego dysperbit x2, styropian 5 cm, folia budowlana.
To tylko stan surowy.

ale piwnica to piwnica  :Smile:  nie wyobrażam sobie pieca w domku parterowym, wnoszenia worków z paliwem  :Smile: .
Piec chodzi dość głośno. Słychać pompkę, dmuchawę, a w piwnicy niech sobie hałasuje.

----------


## joszuap

*marcin_budowniczy * - dzięki za przekazanie doświadczeń, co prawda to prawda - piwnica to dobra rzecz tylko te koszty   :cry:

----------


## anpi

Joszuap, na początku wszystko wygląda pięknie i 10 tys. w tą czy w tą nie jest takie straszne. Ale podczas wykańczania 10 tys. to być albo nie być, a dokładnie mieć albo nie mieć - skończony dom  :Confused:

----------


## joszuap

*anpi*  masz rację. Jeszcze nie zaczeliśmy budowac a gotówka wypływa. Wprawdzie narazie są to małe kwoty, aż boje się myśleć co to będzie jak się zacznie budowa. Bez kredytu nie ma szans   :cry:

----------


## Świerzak

nie znam takich co żałuja że mają piwnice .. znam takich co żałuja że nie mają



co do kosztów to faktycznie trzeba by jeszcze troche dodać- nie liczyłem posadzki i stropu zbrojonego.. ważne jest kto te piwnice buduje: -sam sobie zrobie wylewkę i otynkuję... jedno okno zsypowe na węgiel, schody - lekkie , nie lane, to tylko piwnica gości  tam nie przyjmuję... a czy myslał ktoś nad tym że majac piwnicę można ogrzewać piecem węglowym, miałowym itp. byle nie gaz, olej, prąd które są wygodne ale używając węgla piwnica zwróci nam sie dosyć szybko... 


wybór należy do Ciebie  :big grin:

----------


## beton44

no i w rozliczeniach nie wiem czemu nie uwzględniacie


przy budynku podpiwniczonym 


nie potrzeba 10 wywrotek piachu /co najmniej/ do wypelnienia przestrzeni między ścianami fundamentowymi

plus ubijanie....

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Podsumowując wszelkie dyskusje  :Wink2:  , każdy by chciał piwnicę bardziej lub mniej ale te koszty, więc jest to pewna forma luksusu   :Wink2: .
Przeliczając koszt budowy, należy doliczyć, że przecież nawet część podłóg  i kubatury z budynku przechodzi do piwnicy i tak - kotłownia, garaż, pomieszczenia techniczne. Nikt nigdy nie obliczy różnicy w kosztach, nie da się obliczyć na ile obniżyło-przeniosło się koszty tych pomieszczeń przy budowie piwnicy.   :Confused:  . Przecież jak sie buduje piwnicę to i nad ziemią jest mniej, no i mniejszy dach itd itp itd .................
A tak dla informacji zawsze chciałem mieć w domu piwnicę i planuję  dom podpiwniczony   :cool:

----------


## anpi

Zgadzam się. Też bym chciał mieć piwnicę, ale po przeprowadzeniu obliczeń stwierdziłem, że mnie na nią nie stać. Wolę mieć wykończony dom bez piwnicy, niż żeby mi przez nią zabrakło kasy na końcu budowy.

----------


## Tedii

Bez. Lepiej poddasze zaużytkować.

----------


## Seluch

powiem tak - mam piwnice i niestety popelnilem blad w kalkulacjach i oszacowaniu moich mozliwosci zarowno tych finansowych jak i psychicznych.

Historia ta zaczela sie od wielkiego wykopu prawie 1,2 czarnej pieknej ziemi. Poszlismy za ciosem 1,2 wybranej ziemi murowac trzeba na ponad 1,5 - myslimy dodajmy kilka m-5 bloczkow i bedzie piwnica. szczesliwi ja wykonalismy zrobilismy strop tzw ciezka izolacje i szczesliwi pociagnelismy budowe dalej zrobbilismy parter poddasze zabezpieczylismy okna folia i tak do wiosny. 

dodam ze robiac wykopy byla szusza

przyszla wiosna i roztopy po okolo miesiacu odkrylismy okna wchodzimy do srodak a w piwnicy 10 cm wody !!!! pytanie skad ta woda skoro rok temu jej nie bylo a kopalismy jeszcze glebiej niz poziom posadzki ????

izolacja zewnetrzna jesto oki bo mury suchutkie, ale popelnilem jeden blad myslac o tym ze nie ma wody nie zrobilem izolacji poziomej i w konsekwencji tego pojawila sie woda. Co ja wypompowalem to po dwoch dniach woda byla juz na tym samym poziomie.

mysle trzeba zrobic drenaz no i zrobilismy kosztowalo nas to jakie 7 tys zl 

i co woda zeszla z dwoch pomieszczen a w trzecim wciaz jest i powoli ustepuje no ale jestg male ale pompa non stop pracuje wiec rachunek za prad bedzie niczego sobie 

teraz musmy podnies posadzke jskies 10 cm zaizolowac i wylac zelbet czyli kolejne pare tysiakow.

jedna wielka skarbonka bez dna...


jesli wygrfam z woda bede szczesliwy jesli nie zalamany 

jesli wygram to duzo miejsca na wiele rzeczy bedzie i to jest plus

P.S. drugi raz piwnicy bym nie budowal

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Seluch* niestety to jest koszt popełnionego błedu  :Confused: , nie mozna od tak dołożyć bez badań geotechnicznych    :Confused:   :Confused:  - jednego roku sucho drugeiego mokro. Wiadomo tam gdzie nie ma warunków gruntowych nawet nie ma za co się brać  :sad:  . Życzę zwycięstwa wojny nie tylko bitwy z wodą  :smile:

----------


## jabko

Piwnica jest super jeśli tylko pozwalają na nia warunki gruntowe i kasa.   :Lol:  

Anpi jak szacowałeś na 10tyś to z natury wyliczeń budowlanych koszt przekroczy 15tyś zł. a najbezpieczniej przemnożyć przez 2 czyli załozyć 20tys zł.

----------


## Seluch

najgorsze jest to ze badania zrobilismy i bylo niby o

----------


## Jola_K

My chcielismy piwnice ale do momentu dostania wstpnej wyceny od wykonawcy - koszt z materialami wzrosl o 60tys zl!!   :ohmy:  
To koszt budowy a do tego doszedlby koszt wykonczenia.
Czesciowe podpiwniczenie ok 50m kw, grunt - glina.
Zrezygnowalismy wiec z piwnicy - dom bedzie duzy, wiec miejsca nam nie braknie, ale z piwniczka z winem trzeba sie pozegnac   :cry:

----------


## edan

Ja prawdopodobnie częściowo podpiwniczę. Działka na piasku, całkowicie płaska, u sąsiadów, którzy już budują i podpiwniczają, po wykopach kupy piachu, który "prawie" nadaje się do betonu  :smile: )) tak,że myślę, że nie będzie problemów z wodą w piwnicy...

----------


## pi0tr

nurtuje mnie jeszcze jedno:
kwestia ogrzewania:
czy dom podpiwniczony nie jest cieplejszy na parterze niż dom niepodpiwniczony, czy piwnica nie jest dodatkową izolacją termiczną??
 :Confused:

----------


## rusek007

Na zdrowy rozum powinno być cieplej wiadomo powietrze jest dobrym izolatorem a podłoga na parterze nie będzie bezposrednio stykać się z gruntem. Ale lekkie ocieplenie podłóg w piwnicy pewnie by się przydało i tak będzie się dawało wylewkę to wrzucić na spód trochę ociepleni i OK . Ja uważam , że piwnica jest super!!!. Idealne miejsce na kotłownię, magazyn opału (pelety potrzebują duużo miejsca), pralnię, suszarnię, spiżarnię no i warsztacik  :Wink2:   z moimi gratami   :big grin:

----------


## pi0tr

czy zatem mozna stwierdzić iz dom z podpiwniczeniem jest cieplejszy a zatem bardziej ekonomiczny (oczywiście jeśli piwnicy nie ogrzewamy) czy też jest to błędne myślenie????????

----------


## kropi

Mi kierbud wstępnie oszacował koszt stojącej już piwnicy na lekką ręką 25,000 (8x10 w obrysie) a gość ma dobre oko, więc tego bym się trzymał. Piwnica to nie tylko beton, ale też izolacja, okna, brama, strop...
Ale w sumie to fajna sprawa - ja bym jednak pracownię wolał w piwnicy niż na poddaszu, zwłaszcza że w upały tez czasem wypada popracować a zdecydowanie zdrowiej siedzieć w 19-20 stopniach niż w 35 pod dachem   :ohmy:

----------


## rusek007

Święta prawda pracownie w piwnicy zwłaszcza latem, i reku niepotrzebne...  :big grin:  w moim przypadku wykonawca zaśpiewał 7000 za podpiwniczenie ujdzie...  :Wink2:

----------


## piejar

Ja moje piwnice szacuję na ok 25-30 kPLN ale nie żałuję. Od początku chciałem je mieć. Będzie tam kotłownia, spiżarnia, warsztat, fitness a może kiedyś sauna    :Wink2:  .

----------


## alec

Nawet sie nie zastanawiałem - piwnica musiała być. Może dlatego, że wychowałem się w starym domu? Jasne, że różnie żyjemy, ale kazdy coś gromadzi - zwłaszcza gdy ma już dom... Jest super - mam kotłownię, warsztacik, spiżarnię i przechowalnię "tego co się może przydać".  Zmieścił się OC i jest ciepło. A do garażu w kapciach! Warto było!!!

----------


## Sail

> czy zatem mozna stwierdzić iz dom z podpiwniczeniem jest cieplejszy a zatem bardziej ekonomiczny (oczywiście jeśli piwnicy nie ogrzewamy) czy też jest to błędne myślenie????????


Gdzieś czytałem (Murator albo Ładny Dom) opinię gościa, który podpiwniczył częściowo - tam gdzie miał piwnicę - było ponoć wyraźnie cieplej, ale kto odpowie, czy to zaleta piwnicy czy źle wykonanej izolacji części niepodpiwniczonej?

Ja jak na razie planuje piwnicę  :Roll:

----------


## areq

Hmmm... *Dom z piwnicą czy bez??*? 
Nie wiem ile w Twoim regionie kosztuje zasadzenie bzu,ale nie sądze by było to droższe od wybudowania piwnicy.....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A serio.
Przelicz koszty - jak cię stać,masz "chęć" i warunki gruntowo-wodne pozwalają na budowę piwnic to buduj.
Ja piwnicy pod całym budynkem na pewno bym nie wybudował.

----------


## AldonkaS

widzę, że temat jeszcze nie umarł, więc dorzucę tu swoje 3-grosze  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: .
Dom, to nie miejsce na eksperymenty i zastanawianie się czy z piwnicą czy bez!!!!!!!!!!!! Podstawowa zasada wg mnie: budujesz swoje lokum na lata (niestety tak jest w naszym kraju) i to Ty drogi inwestorze musisz być przekonany do swoich wyborów - nikt ich za Ciebie (na szczęście  :smile:  :smile: ) nie będzie dokonywał. Zastanów się, czy chcesz przez nabliższe kilka - kilkanaście lat pluć sobie w brodę, że tej piwnicy nie zrobiłeś (bo posłuchałeś kilku kolesi z Forum) lub że ją zrobiłeś!!!!!!!!!!
Prześpij się, zastanów się nad swoimi potrzebami, później policz kasę i... podejmij decyzję, a później jej broń przed oportunistami. Dziś może nie masz kasy (na piwnice w pierwszym etapie budowy trzeba wydać więcej jakieś 25-30kPLN - bez wykończeniówki), ale jutro.... nie dołożysz tych pieniędzy do murów i piwnica sama Ci nie wyrośnie.
Osobiście wiekszość moich znajomych ma domy podpiwniczone, a ci którzy tego nie zrobili, gdyby dziś podejmowali decyzję, to.... wybudowali by piwnicę i tyle.
Ale pamiętaj - to Twoja własna suwerenna decyzja i Ty z nią będziesz musiał żyć przez lata  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: .

----------


## mmmad

Kilka moich oraz innych forumowiczow przemyslen i uwag na temat piwnicy jest m.in. w tych watkach:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?p=1140278
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?p=1020108

----------


## zk140t

Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy. 
Zbudowałem dwa domy (wkrótce zaczynam budowę trzeciego). Pierwszy nie miał piwnicy i to między innymi zdecydowało o jego sprzedaży po trzech latach użytkowania. Miejsca dla "ludzi" było aż nadto, zaś zdecydowanie brakowało miejsca dla "rzeczy". Drugi dom ma piwnice i dopiero teraz widać z jaką łatwością można sobie poradzić z ulokowaniem tego, co akurat w tej chwili nie jest używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. Dlatego trzeci dom, który wkrótce zacznę, koniecznie musi mieć PIWNICĘ. 
Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej.
Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty. Szkoda przecież zasypać ziemią na amen ściany fundamentowe, które mogą być ścianami piwnicy. Ponadto w piwnicy można urządzić kotłownię (nawet pompa ciepła potrzebuje miejsca), pralnię z suszarnią, warsztat podręczny itp. Również piony CO, Wod-Kan dużo łatwiej prowadzić z piwnicy (zawsze coś można zmienić i poprawić co jest prawie niemożliwe nie mając piwnicy. Dzięki temu pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie "zero" można spokojnie wykorzystać na inne (bytowe) cele.

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Faktycznie . Masz racje . Trudno zyje sie w domu bez piwnicy . Mam nawet znajomych , ktorzy zyja w piwnicy nazywanej z durna suterena .

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Piwnica zdecydowanie tak , i nie tylko jako miejsce na rozne rzeczy.
Dom bezpiwnicy to nie dom do konca ...... itp itd
Tu sie z toba zgodze , ale jak na kogos kto wybudowal juz dom z piwnica to dziwnie piszesz o jej kosztach.
Wyzsze sciany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop to w najlepszym razie tylko stan surowy , prawdziwe wydatki dopiero przed nami.
Poczytaj sobie "piwniczne" watki  :Wink2:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## NJerzy

Nie cierpię piwnic - graciarni. Nie wyobrażam sobie włażenia po schodach do piwnicy ze stołem ogrodowym czy kosiarką spalinową. Na takie rzeczy mogę zbudować za niewielkie pieniądze składzik ogrodowy 3x3 metry. Piwniczkę na wiktuały też mam w projecie - ma 4m2, i jest poza domem - w niej ma być zimno!

Jedyne uzasadnienie dla piwnicy jakie bym znalazł to budowa na skarpie, kiedy jedna ściana piwnicy jest całkowicie na powierzchni, a jej podłoga na poziomie gruntu z tej strony domu. Szczęśliwie kupiłem sobie płaką działkę i nie muszę takich kombinacji robić  :Smile:

----------


## Leszko

> Nie cierpię piwnic - graciarni. Nie wyobrażam sobie włażenia po schodach do piwnicy ze stołem ogrodowym czy kosiarką spalinową. Na takie rzeczy mogę zbudować za niewielkie pieniądze składzik ogrodowy 3x3 metry. Piwniczkę na wiktuały też mam w projecie - ma 4m2, i jest poza domem - w niej ma być zimno!
> 
> Jedyne uzasadnienie dla piwnicy jakie bym znalazł to budowa na skarpie, kiedy jedna ściana piwnicy jest całkowicie na powierzchni, a jej podłoga na poziomie gruntu z tej strony domu. Szczęśliwie kupiłem sobie płaką działkę i nie muszę takich kombinacji robić


Ja też nie mam piwnicy i jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza.Im więcej takich pomieszczeń tym więcej gratów w około, tak faktycznie to tylko jeden bałagan.
No może przydałoby się jedno chłodne pomieszczenie, ale tu już mam problem rozwiązany połączony z marzeniem.Mam działkę 1500m, znalazłem miejsce na wybudowanie małej piwniczki tzw "babcinej piwniczki" na różne przetwory, ziemniaki, owoce, jakieś kompociki.

----------


## Artur K.

Piwnica fajna rzecz, ale nie jako graciarnia  :smile:  Szkoda miejsca i pieniędzy.  W piwnicy można mieć saunę, garaż jakąś pracownię i kilka procent na magazynki - w innym wypadku stanowcze NIE

----------


## mynia_pynia

Piwnica tak, ale taka jak w amerykańskich filmach, jasna i przestronna.
Żeby było miejsce na "zapasy". Żeby stała pralka, było miejsce na rowery, miejsce na pudła po sprzęcie (bo są wymagane do reklamacji).

Nie!!! Mówię piwnicy zawilgotnianej, ciemnej, gdzie stoją słoiki i jest składowany opał.

Jeszcze jedna kwestia, w okolicach Wrocławia jest niewiele miejsc gdzie można wybudować dom podpiwniczony - w moim MPZP jest zakaz - i po sprawie!!!

----------


## Janussz

Zdecydowanie jestem za piwnicą.

----------


## yonagold

Może i fajna rzecz.....  ale nie wszędzie zależy jaki grunt. Trzeba wcześniej sprawdzić ....   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie NIE! Koszt kondygnacji w ziemi jest większy niż na powierzchni. O ile działka pozwala wszystko na jednym poziomie. A na graty jest graciarnia zwana elegancko pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. No chyba, że chce się swoich wrogów trzymać w podziemnych kazamatach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Zdecydowanie NIE!* Koszt kondygnacji w ziemi jest większy niż na powierzchni*. O ile działka pozwala wszystko na jednym poziomie. A na graty jest graciarnia zwana elegancko pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. No chyba, że chce się swoich wrogów trzymać w podziemnych kazamatach. Pozdrawiam.



Zdecydowanie sie nie zgodze.
Koszty budowy piwnicy zaleza od gruntu ..... trudno polemizowac bez konkretnego przykladu .... ale mam po prostu inne zdanie. Mnie m2 piwnicy na "trudnym gruncie" kosztowal mniej niz wyzszych kondygnacji. Choc w sumie nie dziwie sie ze specjalista od dachow wyglasza takie opinie  :Wink2:  

Ale jak juz mamy piwnice , to koszty jej ogrzania sa zdecydowanie nizsze niz wyzszych poziomow. A piwnica to nie musza byc kazamaty.
Po pierwsze moga a nawet powinny chyba byc w niej okna.
Po drugie urzadzic w niej mozna wiele pomieszczen , ktore z malymi piwnicznymi oknami lub bez nich beda spelnialy swoja funkcje nalezycie.
Np pokoj telewizyjny/kinowy , pralnia , salonik z bilardem , silownia , sauna , winiarnia , magazynek na roznego rodzaju sprzety o ktorych juz pisal autor tego watku. I nie rozumiem dlaczego macie sklonnosc do nazywania tych sprzetow "gratami"
Jak ktos ma sklonnosci do obrastania w graty to bedzie je gromadzil nawet mieszkajac w 20m2 kawalerce.

Piwniczka to fajna rzecz i widze ze niektorzy chca budowac piwniczki w ogrodzie. Tez fajnie , choc mnie osobiscie nie pasuje bieganie zima po sloik ogorkow do ogrodowej piwniczki

----------


## Darek Rz

> Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy. 
> Zbudowałem dwa domy (wkrótce zaczynam budowę trzeciego). Pierwszy nie miał piwnicy i to między innymi zdecydowało o jego sprzedaży po trzech latach użytkowania. Miejsca dla "ludzi" było aż nadto, zaś zdecydowanie brakowało miejsca dla "rzeczy". Drugi dom ma piwnice i dopiero teraz widać z jaką łatwością można sobie poradzić z ulokowaniem tego, co akurat w tej chwili nie jest używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. Dlatego trzeci dom, który wkrótce zacznę, koniecznie musi mieć PIWNICĘ. 
> Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
> Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej.
> Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty. Szkoda przecież zasypać ziemią na amen ściany fundamentowe, które mogą być ścianami piwnicy. Ponadto w piwnicy można urządzić kotłownię (nawet pompa ciepła potrzebuje miejsca), pralnię z suszarnią, warsztat podręczny itp. Również piony CO, Wod-Kan dużo łatwiej prowadzić z piwnicy (zawsze coś można zmienić i poprawić co jest prawie niemożliwe nie mając piwnicy. Dzięki temu pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie "zero" można spokojnie wykorzystać na inne (bytowe) cele.


Witam 

Absolutnie się nie zgodzę z tobą że koszt wybudowania piwnicy to "tylko wyższe ściany fundamentowe" -każdy kto wybudował piwnice powie ci to samo (dziwne że ty tego nie wiesz choc jak piszesz wybudowałeś już kilka domów ) 
- wykonczenie ścian w piwnicy  (tynki) kosztuje .
- instalacja elektryczna kosztuje 
- instalacja hydrauliczna kosztuje 
- okna ,małe bo małe ale też kosztują 
- malowanie 
- wykończenie ( choćby płytki ) 
- drugi strop , w domu parterowym z poddaszem masz tylko jeden strop -tu masz dwa .
A graty typu środki chemiczne , kosiarkę , szpadle ,grabie to ja wolę trzymać w  drewnianej budzie w rogu działki   :Lol:  

Piwnica to świetna rzecz i wcale nie neguję potrzeby jej posiadania ,ale  jestem przeciwny robienia ludziom burzy z muzgów że :
"to tylko wyższe fundamenty " 
Jak ktoś ma kupę kasy to proszę bardzo niech sobie robi nawet dwie ja nie mam i dlatego od razu zrezygnowałem z piwnic - to dodatkowe kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zł . 
pozdro

ps. piszesz że oszczędzasz na piasku (200 ) ton a obok że potrzeba dodatkowy strop ..........hehe dobre sobie ,strop 8-10 tyś zł a 10 wywrotek piasku najtańszego po 240 zł za 20 ton = 2400 zł   - gdzie ty tu widzisz oszczędność ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Zdecydowanie sie nie zgodze.
> Koszty budowy piwnicy zaleza od gruntu ..... trudno polemizowac bez konkretnego przykladu .... ale mam po prostu inne zdanie. Mnie m2 piwnicy na "trudnym gruncie" kosztowal mniej niz wyzszych kondygnacji. Choc w sumie nie dziwie sie ze specjalista od dachow wyglasza takie opinie


Zastanawia mnie jak duże masz doświadczenie, że krytykujesz moje. Oczywiście Twoja piwnica mogła nic nie kosztować i to nie ma nic dorzeczy. 
Mogę się na tym Forum wypowiadać w każdym temacie tak jak uznam to za stosowne. Proponuję abyś swoich racji bronił rzeczowymi argumentami a ocenę pozostaw innym. 
W powyższej kwestii pozwolę sobie pozostać przy swoim zdaniu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> Napisał Goni_Mnie_Peleton
> 
> Zdecydowanie sie nie zgodze.
> Koszty budowy piwnicy zaleza od gruntu ..... trudno polemizowac bez konkretnego przykladu .... ale mam po prostu inne zdanie. Mnie m2 piwnicy na "trudnym gruncie" kosztowal mniej niz wyzszych kondygnacji. Choc w sumie nie dziwie sie ze specjalista od dachow wyglasza takie opinie  
> 
> 
> Zastanawia mnie jak duże masz doświadczenie, że krytykujesz moje. Oczywiście Twoja piwnica mogła nic nie kosztować i to nie ma nic dorzeczy. 
> Mogę się na tym Forum wypowiadać w każdym temacie tak jak uznam to za stosowne. Proponuję abyś swoich racji bronił rzeczowymi argumentami a ocenę pozostaw innym. 
> W powyższej kwestii pozwolę sobie pozostać przy swoim zdaniu. Pozdrawiam.


Mam dom z piwnica. Ile domow z piwnica trzeba miec by byc doswiadczonym?
Napisalem , ze sie nie zgadzam ..... mam inne zdanie ..... nie pisalem ze nie mozesz sie wypowiadac.
Pisales ze piwnica to kazamaty ... wiec pozwolilem sobie przedstawic kilka argumentow na to ze tak nie jest.
Jesli chodzi o koszty , to diabel tkwi w szczegolach .... nie twierdze jednak ze piwnica nic nie kosztuje albo jej koszt to tylko strop plus bloczki .... wprost przeciwnie , jest drozsza niz na pocztku moze sie wydawac.
Napisales ze m2 piwnicy jest drozszy niz m2 wyzszej kondygnacji .... pierwszy raz spotkalem sie z taka skrajna opinia ... wiec moze badz laskaw poprzec ja jakimis dowodami a nie wymagaj ode mnie abym udowadnial , ze "2+2=4".
 Z ciekawoscia przeczytam Twoja rzeczowa argumentacje na to , ze koszt kondygnacji w ziemi jest drozszy niz na powierzchni.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## mojave

jestem za piwnica mimo, że jej nie mam   :Wink2:  
ale nie jako skladowisko gratow tylko miejsce na urzadzenie np. sauny, silowni itp.
Teraz mam tylko mala piwniczke na wina. 
Generalnie brak piwnicy wcale mi nie przeszkadza - mam fajne pomioeszczenia gospodarcze w domu, strych i domek gospodarczy na działce. 
Ale jakbym budowala nowy dom byłby na pewno z piwnica.

----------


## piotrulex

TAK

to byl jeden z warunkow lokalizacjin dzialki i wyboru projektu

piwnica pod calym domem a nawet wiecej bo powiekszona o powierzchne pod tarasem  :smile: 

2 auta, warsztacik, koltownia, pralnio-prasowalnio-suszarnia oraz sauna

takie plany a co bedzie to zobaczymy juz niebawem

----------


## zk140t

> TAK
> 
> to byl jeden z warunkow lokalizacjin dzialki i wyboru projektu
> 
> piwnica pod calym domem a nawet wiecej bo powiekszona o powierzchne pod tarasem 
> 
> 2 auta, warsztacik, koltownia, pralnio-prasowalnio-suszarnia oraz sauna
> 
> takie plany a co bedzie to zobaczymy juz niebawem


Popieram.
Piwnica to duża, ponadplanowa przestrzeń. Można w niej zorganizować całe to domowe życie warsztatowe / garażowe / ciepłownicze / pralnicze / hobbystyczne / ...

----------


## D`arek

Lepiej wybudować większy dom ze strychem niz piwnice. Taniej i zawsze sucho. Gdyby piwnica nie kosztowała to może, a tak szkoda pieniędzy. Pokój hobby? - szukaj projektu z dodatkowym pokojem. Pranie, prasowanie? -zmieści się w pom. gospodarczym. Sprzęt ogrodowy - najwygodniej w drewnianym uroczym domku. Nikt ze znajomych nie budował domu z piwnicą i nie ma tematu . Czyli nie żal.A już zupełną utopią jest zakładanie, że w piwnicy będzie się trzymało rowery czy kosiarkę.Wyobraź to sobie.

----------


## zk140t

> (...)
> A już zupełną utopią jest zakładanie, że w piwnicy będzie się trzymało rowery czy kosiarkę.Wyobraź to sobie.


Nie muszę sobie tego wyobrażać, bo tak mam. Od strony ogrodu duże pomieszczenie techniczne z wygodnym wyjściem z piwnicy i jest OK. Rowerem czy kosiarką można wjechać na pełnym biegu. Natomiast pomieszczenia nad piwnicą są dużo bardziej ciepłe, niż u znajomych czy rodziny, którzy budowali się na piasku ocieplonym metrami styropianu, keramzytu czy innych substancji "ocieplających".

----------


## mbz

> Lepiej wybudować większy dom ze strychem niz piwnice. Taniej i zawsze sucho. Gdyby piwnica nie kosztowała to może, a tak szkoda pieniędzy.


Rozumiem, ze ten wiekszy dom ze strychem to nie kosztuje, tak?

----------


## mbz

> Nie cierpię piwnic - graciarni. Nie wyobrażam sobie włażenia po schodach do piwnicy ze stołem ogrodowym czy kosiarką spalinową. Na takie rzeczy mogę zbudować za niewielkie pieniądze składzik ogrodowy 3x3 metry. Piwniczkę na wiktuały też mam w projecie - ma 4m2, i jest poza domem - w niej ma być zimno!


Hmm, a po co ze stolem ogrodowym czy kosiarka wlazic do piwnicy po schodach? Z reguly z piwnicy jest wyjscie na zewnatrz bez schodow.
No i zimniej w niej z reguly tez.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Mam dom z piwnica. Ile domow z piwnica trzeba miec by byc doswiadczonym?
> Napisalem , ze sie nie zgadzam ..... mam inne zdanie ..... nie pisalem ze nie mozesz sie wypowiadac.
> Pisales ze piwnica to kazamaty ... wiec pozwolilem sobie przedstawic kilka argumentow na to ze tak nie jest.
> Jesli chodzi o koszty , to diabel tkwi w szczegolach .... nie twierdze jednak ze piwnica nic nie kosztuje albo jej koszt to tylko strop plus bloczki .... wprost przeciwnie , jest drozsza niz na pocztku moze sie wydawac.
> Napisales ze m2 piwnicy jest drozszy niz m2 wyzszej kondygnacji .... pierwszy raz spotkalem sie z taka skrajna opinia ... wiec moze badz laskaw poprzec ja jakimis dowodami a nie wymagaj ode mnie abym udowadnial , ze "2+2=4".
>  Z ciekawoscia przeczytam Twoja rzeczowa argumentacje na to , ze koszt kondygnacji w ziemi jest drozszy niz na powierzchni.
> Pozdrawiam


Nigdy nie wymagałem ani nie ma zamiaru wymagać abyś cokolwiek udowadniał. 
Nie wiem dlaczego uważasz, że moja opinia jest skrajna? Może dlatego, że różni się od Twojej. 
Wracając do meritum koszt wykonania kondygnacji w ziemi będzie droższy o koszt prac ziemnych i wywozu ziemi (o ile nie ma możliwości jej rozplantowania) oraz koszt wykonania izolacji poziomej i pionowej.
Przy założeniu, że budujemy budynek parterowy dodatkowo dojdą koszty stropu, schodów wraz z klatką schodową. Oczywiście należałoby skorygować te koszty o koszt dachu nad tymi pomieszczeniami.
To, że wpiwnicy można mieć siłownię, salę kinową czy bilardową to żaden argument bo te pomieszczenia można mieć na dowolnej kondygnacji.
Jak kogoś stać to w piwnicy może mieć basen, kręgielnię, strzelnicę i co sobie tylko wymarzy mało tego może mieć również dwa piętra pod ziemią i zjeżdżać tam windą.
Moim zdaniem budowa piwnic to konieczność wymuszona wielkością działki i warunkami zabudowy (zabudowa segmentowa). Lokalizacja garażu w podziemiu to konieczność budowy ścian oporowych przy podjeździe oraz niebezpieczeństwo zalania (np. przy oberwaniu chmury). Osobiście byłem świadkiem takich zdarzeń.
Na szczęście każdy ma wolny wybór i może realizować dom według własnych upodobań. Jeden woli pomieszczenie na poddaszu ze skośnym sufitem a drugi woli w piwnicy majsterkować. 
Osobiście nie jestem przeciwnikiem piwnic ale swoją opinię w tej kwestii mam prawo przdstawić.
Nie odnosiłbym się do Twojej wypowiedzi gdyby nie stwierdzenie: "...w sumie nie dziwie sie ze specjalista od dachow wyglasza takie opinie...". Uważam, że to stwierdzenie było nie na miejscu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zk140t

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Nie cierpię piwnic - graciarni. Nie wyobrażam sobie włażenia po schodach do piwnicy ze stołem ogrodowym czy kosiarką spalinową. Na takie rzeczy mogę zbudować za niewielkie pieniądze składzik ogrodowy 3x3 metry. Piwniczkę na wiktuały też mam w projecie - ma 4m2, i jest poza domem - w niej ma być zimno!
> 
> 
> Hmm, a po co ze stolem ogrodowym czy kosiarka wlazic do piwnicy po schodach? Z reguly z piwnicy jest wyjscie na zewnatrz bez schodow.
> No i zimniej w niej z reguly tez.


Dobrze zaizolowana piwnica utrzymuje w miarę równą temperaturę zimą i latem. Czyli zimą jest tam ciepło a latem chłodno. I to jest kolejna zaleta piwnicy. W upalne wieczory wystarczy otworzyć do niej drzwi i po kilku minutach w części "bytowej" domu robi się przyjemny chłód.

----------


## piotrulex

[quote="D`arek"]Lepiej wybudować większy dom ze strychem niz piwnice. 

zalezy, poczytajmy dalej

Taniej i zawsze sucho. 

nie wiem czy taniej lecz z pewnoscia tak samo sucho. nie buduje piwnicy 20m pod ziemia i nie mam zamiaru w niej karpii chodowac

Gdyby piwnica nie kosztowała to może, a tak szkoda pieniędzy. 

czyli poddasze nic nie kosztuje?

Pokój hobby? - szukaj projektu z dodatkowym pokojem.

tu sie wyjatkowo mozna zgodzic

 Pranie, prasowanie? -zmieści się w pom. gospodarczym.

czyli jakim? zaraz kolo salonu czy pralka kolo sypialni?

 Sprzęt ogrodowy - najwygodniej w drewnianym uroczym domku. 

a nie szkoda miejsca na dzialce na takie domki? nic taki domek nie kosztuje? wole miejsce przeznaczyc na patio z grillem czy plac zabaw dla corki

Nikt ze znajomych nie budował domu z piwnicą i nie ma tematu.

wiec po prostu nie wiesz o czym piszesz  :smile: 

 Czyli nie żal.

no tak. czego oczy nie widza ...

A już zupełną utopią jest zakładanie, że w piwnicy będzie się trzymało rowery czy kosiarkę.

to chyba mam jakis nienormalnych znajomych i rodzine ...

Wyobraź to sobie.

ze niby co, ze wyjezdzam z garazu w piwnicy samochodem, rowerem, motorem, wyciagam kosiarke - robie to dosc czesto wiec nie musze sobie wyobrazac


PS. mam mala dzialke i szkoda mi miejsca na osobny garaz, warsztacik, szopke itd. w warunkach zabudowy mam 2 kondygnacje naziemne w tym poddasze uzytkowe wiec piwnica do polowy schowana w ziemi, wyzszy parter na 10 schodach i poddasze uzytkowe

INNEJ OPCJI NIE MA I JEST IDEALNIE

----------


## zk140t

> PS. mam mala dzialke i szkoda mi miejsca na osobny garaz, warsztacik, szopke itd. w warunkach zabudowy mam 2 kondygnacje naziemne w tym poddasze uzytkowe wiec piwnica do polowy schowana w ziemi, wyzszy parter na 10 schodach i poddasze uzytkowe
> 
> INNEJ OPCJI NIE MA I JEST IDEALNIE


Piwnica to wygoda i wykorzystanie miejsca na działce.

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

> ...Wracając do meritum koszt wykonania kondygnacji w ziemi będzie droższy o koszt prac ziemnych i wywozu ziemi (o ile nie ma możliwości jej rozplantowania) oraz koszt wykonania izolacji poziomej i pionowej.
> Przy założeniu, że budujemy budynek parterowy dodatkowo dojdą koszty stropu, schodów wraz z klatką schodową. Oczywiście należałoby skorygować te koszty o koszt dachu nad tymi pomieszczeniami.


 To ma byc dowod na to , ze "koszt kondygnacji w ziemi jest wiekszy niz na powierzchni" ?

Czyzby kondygnacja na powierzchni to mial byc tylko koszt dachu?
A koszty zasypania piachem fundamentow , koszty scian ( lacznie z ociepleniem i tynkiem zewn) , koszty wiekszych okien , koszty stropu ( jakis strop musi byc nawet w budynku parterowym) , koszty dodatkowego fundamentu ...... wreszcie koszty ogrzewania wyzszej kondygnacji w porownaniu z ogrzewaniem piwnicy ?



> To, że wpiwnicy można mieć siłownię, salę kinową czy bilardową to żaden argument bo te pomieszczenia można mieć na dowolnej kondygnacji.
> Jak kogoś stać to w piwnicy może mieć basen, kręgielnię, strzelnicę i co sobie tylko wymarzy mało tego może mieć również dwa piętra pod ziemią i zjeżdżać tam windą.


Pewnie ze mozna , tylko w piwnicy niektore pomieszczenia miec lepiej chocby z uwagi na koszty ogrzewania , naslonecznienie , temperature , izolacje akustyczna  ...itp



> Moim zdaniem budowa piwnic to konieczność wymuszona wielkością działki i warunkami zabudowy (zabudowa segmentowa). Lokalizacja garażu w podziemiu to konieczność budowy ścian oporowych przy podjeździe oraz niebezpieczeństwo zalania (np. przy oberwaniu chmury). Osobiście byłem świadkiem takich zdarzeń.


Moim zdaniem to nie koniecznosc , mam 45 arowa dzialke i ponad 200m2 piwnic.
Z garazem brzmi bardziej przekonujaco , no ale to bardziej zalezy od warunkow terenowych i sprawnosci odwodnienia itp.




> Na szczęście każdy ma wolny wybór i może realizować dom według własnych upodobań. Jeden woli pomieszczenie na poddaszu ze skośnym sufitem a drugi woli w piwnicy majsterkować. 
> Osobiście nie jestem przeciwnikiem piwnic ale swoją opinię w tej kwestii mam prawo przdstawić.
> Nie odnosiłbym się do Twojej wypowiedzi gdyby nie stwierdzenie: "...w sumie nie dziwie sie ze specjalista od dachow wyglasza takie opinie...". Uważam, że to stwierdzenie było nie na miejscu. Pozdrawiam.


Masz racje kazdy ma wolny wybor i kazdy moze swoje opinie prezentowac na tym forum. Jesli cytowana wypowiedz Cie urazila to przepraszam , ale tak to wyglada troche jakbys chcial by inwestorzy budowali jak najwieksze dachy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinor

Witam!
Może ktoś w końcu napisze ile kosztuje matr piwnicy :smile: 
Bardziej chodzi mi o wielkość procentową metra powyej ziemi :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Czyzby kondygnacja na powierzchni to mial byc tylko koszt dachu?
> A koszty zasypania piachem fundamentow , koszty scian ( lacznie z ociepleniem i tynkiem zewn) , koszty wiekszych okien , koszty stropu ( jakis strop musi byc nawet w budynku parterowym) , koszty dodatkowego fundamentu ...... wreszcie koszty ogrzewania wyzszej kondygnacji w porownaniu z ogrzewaniem piwnicy ? Jesli cytowana wypowiedz Cie urazila to przepraszam , ale tak to wyglada troche jakbys chcial by inwestorzy budowali jak najwieksze dachy.Pozdrawiam


Ja w swojej wypowiedzi pokazałem wyłącznie koszty dodatkowe. Ściany trzeba stwiać na każdej kondygnacji i ich koszt będzie bardzo podobny. Koszty większych okien to rzecz gustu jakie chce się mieć okna. Jak w piwnicy nie będzie okien to poniesiemy koszty oświetlenia. Oczywiście budynek parterowy nie musi mieć stropu (nie mylić z sufitem) wystarczy tylko wykonać więźbę z gotowych wiązarów. Dolny pas wiązara jest nośnikiem dla izolacji cieplnej i sufitu podwieszanego. Takie rozwiązanie znacznie obniża koszt. Koszt ogrzewania pomieszczeń jest identyczny na każdej kondygnacji (oczywiście pomieszczeń o tym samym przeznaczeniu). To oczywiste, że chciałbym aby domy miały jak największe dachy bo dachy nadają urok budynkom a są one moją pasją, no i oczywiście dlatego, że z tego żyję. Żadna wypowiedź nie jest wstanie mnie urazić a tym bardziej Twoja, gdyż nie była to wypowiedź obraźliwa. Myślę, że obie nasze wypowiedzi w formie polemiki pozwolą czytającym ten wątek na wyrobienie sobie własnego poglądu w temacie piwnic. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zk140t

Oczywiście, że dom musi mieć piwnicę. Inaczej trudne będzie codzienne życie z ciasną spiżarnią i graciarnią w garażu.

----------


## aka z Ina

zawsze chciałam mieć piwnicę i dlatego wybrałam projekt domu częsciowo podpiwniczonego. Jednak po obliczeniu i  oszacowaniu kosztów fundnięcia sobie piwnicy szybko spadłam z obłokow na ziemię  :Confused:  

w przyszłości myslimy za to o pobudowaniu budynku gospodarczego, bo nie chcę mieć kosiarki i innych duperelów w garażu  :Wink2:

----------


## zk140t

> w przyszłości myslimy za to o pobudowaniu budynku gospodarczego, bo nie chcę mieć kosiarki i innych duperelów w garażu


To już coś. Wierz mi, że tych klamotów typu kosiarki, wiertarki, sanki, rowery itp. zwykła rodzina gromadzi całkiem sporo. Taki budynek gospodarczy to również dobre rozwiązanie. Choć piwnica jest bliżej...

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

... ale niżej  :sad:  . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Graf_0

Wybrałem świadomie projekt domu bez piwnicy. Działkę kupiłem z już wybudowanym murowanym budynkiem gospodarczym tak więc miejsce na rupiecie mam zapewnione. Murowaną piwniczkę typu "ziemianka" w jednym z rogów działki również odziedziczyłem po poprzednim właścicielu. Do przechowywania warzyw zdecydowanie taką polecam. 
Gdybym startował od zupełnego zera zdecydowałbym się na podobne rozwiązanie.

Jedyna możliwość budowy domu z piwnicą jaką ja widzę to bardzo mała działka na której będzie miejsce tylko na dom.

----------


## NJerzy

> Murowaną piwniczkę typu "ziemianka" w jednym z rogów działki również odziedziczyłem po poprzednim właścicielu.


To Ci się fiksło  :Smile: 

Ja muszę sobie sam wybudować  ::-(: 
Nawet już umęczyłem architekta żeby mi zrobił ją w projekcie  :Smile:  Podejrzany wydaje mi się tylko koszt budowy - według kosztorysu niecałe 3000 zł, ale moze rzeczywiście wyjdzie tak tanio?

----------


## Graf_0

> Napisał Graf_0
> 
> Murowaną piwniczkę typu "ziemianka" w jednym z rogów działki również odziedziczyłem po poprzednim właścicielu.
> 
> 
> To Ci się fiksło 
> 
> Ja muszę sobie sam wybudować 
> Nawet już umęczyłem architekta żeby mi zrobił ją w projekcie  Podejrzany wydaje mi się tylko koszt budowy - według kosztorysu niecałe 3000 zł, ale moze rzeczywiście wyjdzie tak tanio?


Fiksło to mi się niestety tylko połowicznie, no może w 3/4 ...    :Wink2: 
Piwniczka swoje lata ma i trochę przeróbek oraz małego remonciku wymaga. Ponieważ zamierzam zrobić to sam więc to tylko koszty materiałów.  :smile: 

Co do kosztów wykonania Twojej, to jeśli będzie nieduża i nie przyszalejesz z wykończeniem to powinieneś się zmieścić.
Życzę powodzenia w realizacji tego zamierzenia. Piwniczka taka naprawdę godna jest polecenia.

----------


## KASIarek

Budujemy bez piwnicy, niemniej jednak marzy nam się osobna "piwniczka" gdzieś z boku. 

Wino+konfitury - piwniczka, 
kosiarka+szpadle itp - domek gospodarczy, 
rowery+sanki - garaż.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zk140t

> Budujemy bez piwnicy, niemniej jednak marzy nam się osobna "piwniczka" gdzieś z boku. 
> 
> Wino+konfitury - piwniczka, 
> kosiarka+szpadle itp - domek gospodarczy, 
> rowery+sanki - garaż.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Wyobraź sobie zimę. Temperatura -20 oC a Ty wysyłasz dziecko po konfitury czy inną sałatkę do owej piwniczki na końcu ogrodu. Trochę jak w trilerze.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin-jogo

Piwnica. Dla mnie stanowczo na nie
dlaczego ? :
1)dodatkowe piętro, schody czyt"niewygoda"
2)Duży koszt budowy
3)W mojej gminie jest tak wysoki poziom wód  że jest to nie mozliwe
4)Graciarnia

Ale gdyby moja działka była bardzo pochyła to miał bym domek z piwnicą tylko ze względu na to że taki dom wpuszczony zbocze z piwnicą jest po prostu piękny  :Wink2:  

Jesli chodzi o te rozmowy konfiturki, wina itd itp 1) nie robię przetworów 2) nie lubię chomikować dużej ilości takich rzeczy. Natomiast bilard to już inna bajka w piwnicy z barkiem ,miejsce gdzie można się zaszyć i ma się święty spokój w dodatku można dobrze zaimprezować  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zk140t

> Ale gdyby moja działka była bardzo pochyła to miał bym domek z piwnicą tylko ze względu na to że taki dom wpuszczony zbocze z piwnicą jest po prostu piękny  
> 
> Jesli chodzi o te rozmowy konfiturki, wina itd itp 1) nie robię przetworów 2) nie lubię chomikować dużej ilości takich rzeczy. Natomiast bilard to już inna bajka w piwnicy z barkiem ,miejsce gdzie można się zaszyć i ma się święty spokój w dodatku można dobrze zaimprezować


Czyli jednak trochę jesteś ZA piwnicą.
To dobrze. 
Ja jestem na 100% ZA!

----------


## marcin-jogo

Trochę tak  :Wink2:  
Sam rozważałem podpiwniczenie domu ale to kolejne 170m2, owszem można by było zrobić częsciowe ale wychodze z założenia że jak i tak już się trzeba babrać i kopać to już po całośći  :smile: 
Działka na tyle duża że można było pójść w długość szerokość i wzwyż   :big grin:

----------


## zk140t

> Trochę tak  
> Sam rozważałem podpiwniczenie domu ale to kolejne 170m2, owszem można by było zrobić częsciowe ale wychodze z założenia że jak i tak już się trzeba babrać i kopać to już po całośći 
> Działka na tyle duża że można było pójść w długość szerokość i wzwyż


Chcę Cię poinformować, że nawet w nieogrzewanej piwnicy temperatura nie spada nigdy poniżej +8 oC. Warto to wykorzystać. Przy minimalnym ogrzewaniu mam w swojej piwnicy +16 oC. To już coś. Nawet majsterkowanie w tej temperaturze jest przyjemne.

----------


## marcin-jogo

Temperatura nie ma nic do tego. Ale  i tak nie było takiej możliwosci 1)moglibysmy sie zakopac finansowo 2) jak woda gdzie nie gdzie moze byc na głębokosci wbicia łopaty to robienie piwnicy jest samobójstwem  :Wink2:

----------


## Capricorn

Nie mam piwnicy, nie pragnę piwnicy  :wink:

----------


## zk140t

> Nie mam piwnicy, nie pragnę piwnicy


Witam.
Gdzie zatem planujesz trzymać te wszystkie klamoty, które zwykła rodzina gromadzi na codzień? W tzw. pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, o powierzchni dwa na dwa? To życzę sukcesów.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Capricorn

> Napisał Capricorn
> 
> Nie mam piwnicy, nie pragnę piwnicy 
> 
> 
> Witam.
> Gdzie zatem planujesz trzymać te wszystkie klamoty, które zwykła rodzina gromadzi na codzień? W tzw. pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, o powierzchni dwa na dwa? To życzę sukcesów.
> Pozdrawiam.


Pomieszczenie gospodarcze mam w budynku garażowym, ma ponad 15 m. kw. i okno duże ma. Dziekuję za życzenia.

----------


## marcin-jogo

> Napisał Capricorn
> 
> Nie mam piwnicy, nie pragnę piwnicy 
> 
> 
> Witam.
> Gdzie zatem planujesz trzymać te wszystkie klamoty, które zwykła rodzina gromadzi na codzień? W tzw. pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, o powierzchni dwa na dwa? To życzę sukcesów.
> Pozdrawiam.


To jakaś złośliwa odpowiedź w stosunku do Capricorn. Mam wrażenie że starasz się każdemu wmówić to że piwnica jest wspaniała, cudowna i bez niej się nie da żyć. Jeśli ktoś ma sobie zafundować dziure w ziemi za paredziesiąt tysięcy tylko po to by zrobić w nim antykwariat lub kartontown to ja tobie życzę powodzenia  :Evil:

----------


## zk140t

> Napisał zk140t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Capricorn
> 
> ...


A jak się zapatrujesz na nocne wycieczki do owego budynku po potrzebną rzecz w trakcie mroźnej zimy? Czy zamierzasz się wówczas ubrać jak na K2, czy może "wyskoczysz" w bluzeczce polo?

----------


## Capricorn

> Napisał Capricorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zk140t
> 
> ...


jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło takiej potrzeby w nocy mieć, i szczerze mówiąc, nie przypuszczam, abym kiedykolwiek miała.W nocy najczęściej śpię lub też oddaję się rozpuście.  :wink:  Rower, wiertarka czy worek ziemniaków nie są mi wtedy do niczego potrzebne  :wink:

----------


## zk140t

> Napisał zk140t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Capricorn
> 
> ...


No tak. Ziemniaki i rower o godzinie 20:00 może nie są do niczego potrzebne. Ale o tej godzinie (bądź co bądź "młodej") mozna budować nowe półki na książki lub makietę kolejową albo nową szafę do przedpokoju. Można też pograć z dziećmi w tenis stołowy lub bilard. A nawet rozpuście miło się oddawać w zacisznych kątach ciepłej piwnicy....

----------


## Małgonia

zdecydowanie za!
zreszta i tak nie mieliśmy właściwie wyboru,bo domek na skarpie.  :Wink2:  
więc garaż i kotłownie mam z głowy.Dodatkowa przestrzeń bardzo nam się przyda,bo dom jest malutki.

----------


## marcin-jogo

> No tak. Ziemniaki i rower o godzinie 20:00 może nie są do niczego potrzebne. Ale o tej godzinie (bądź co bądź "młodej") mozna budować nowe półki na książki lub makietę kolejową albo nową szafę do przedpokoju. Można też pograć z dziećmi w tenis stołowy lub bilard. A nawet rozpuście miło się oddawać w zacisznych kątach ciepłej piwnicy....


Ty masz piwnice.
A ja mam piękne 70 metrowe poddasze ciche i spokojne bo odzielone od częsci mieszkalnej a w dodatku nad garażem nad garażem. Jest pięknie oświetlone 4 ojanmi połaciowymi do detogo dwoma oknami w ścianie szczytowej. Co ciekawsze ja i mój tata jesteśmy modelarzami kolejowymi i budujemy makiete w skali H0  :Wink2:

----------


## zk140t

> No tak. Ziemniaki i rower o godzinie 20:00 może nie są do niczego potrzebne. Ale o tej godzinie (bądź co bądź "młodej") mozna budować nowe półki na książki lub makietę kolejową albo nową szafę do przedpokoju. Można też pograć z dziećmi w tenis stołowy lub bilard. A nawet rozpuście miło się oddawać w zacisznych kątach ciepłej piwnicy....
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ty masz piwnice.
> A ja mam piękne 70 metrowe poddasze ciche i spokojne bo odzielone od częsci mieszkalnej a w dodatku nad garażem nad garażem. Jest pięknie oświetlone 4 ojanmi połaciowymi do detogo dwoma oknami w ścianie szczytowej. Co ciekawsze ja i mój tata jesteśmy modelarzami kolejowymi i budujemy makiete w skali H0


Ty masz poddasze 70 m2 i ja mam poddasze 160 m2. Ty nie masz piwnicy a ja mam piwnicę z garażami 180 m2.

----------


## zk140t

> Napisał zk140t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Capricorn
> 
> ...


Nie każdego staram się zachęcić do budowy piwnicy. Tylko tych rozsądniejszych inwestorów.

----------


## marcin-jogo

[quote="zk140t"]


> No tak. Ziemniaki i rower o godzinie 20:00 może nie są do niczego potrzebne. Ale o tej godzinie (bądź co bądź "młodej") mozna budować nowe półki na książki lub makietę kolejową albo nową szafę do przedpokoju. Można też pograć z dziećmi w tenis stołowy lub bilard. A nawet rozpuście miło się oddawać w zacisznych kątach ciepłej piwnicy....
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ty masz piwnice.
> A ja mam piękne 70 metrowe poddasze ciche i spokojne bo odzielone od częsci mieszkalnej a w dodatku nad garażem nad garażem. Jest pięknie oświetlone 4 okanmi połaciowymi do detogo dwoma oknami w ścianie szczytowej. Co ciekawsze ja i mój tata jesteśmy modelarzami kolejowymi i budujemy makiete w skali H0


Ty masz poddasze 70 m2 i ja mam poddasze 160 m2. Ty nie masz piwnicy a ja mam piwnicę z garażami 180 m2.

Pardon moi za nie jasną wypowiedź ja mówię o 70m2 które stoją puste. Tak jak napisałem we wcześniejsyzm poście "nad garażem" nie mówię tu wogóle o tzw części mieszkalnej.
A rozmowa kto ma więcej niema najmniejszego sensu
Ważne by mieć tyle ile potrzeba, tyle na ile jest stać inwestora, i tyle ile inwestor będzie w stanie utrzymać

----------


## marcin-jogo

> Napisał marcin-jogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zk140t
> 
> ...


Akurat rozsądny inwestor to nie jest ten co dużą część ładuje w dziure, a tym bardziej taki któremu wszystkie znaki na niebie mówią że nia ma uwarunkowań na piwnice a koniecznie ją robi  :Confused:  
No ale cóż jak ktoś Dracula i salony musi mieć pod ziemią to innego wyjścia nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Bez sensu ta wasza dyskusja. Za duzo emocji a za malo argumentow merytorycznych.

----------


## kolecik

Moim zdaniem piwnica była potrzebna w mieszkaniu w bloku. Jak ktoś ma w domu garaż, pomieszczenie gospodarcze a do tego spiżarnię to piwnica w tym przypadku jest zbędna. Takie jest moje zdanie, ale każdy ma różne potrzeby i jest to jego wybór!
Pozdrawiam,
kolecik

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Urządzenia ogrodowe można postawić w garażu lub wybudować niewielki ,np 4*4, budymek gospodarczy.Poza tym dużo jest przypadków,gdzie po deszczu piwnica jest zalana i wtedy jest zupełnie bezużyteczna, Jeśli zaś ma wystawać ponad poziom gruntu, to lepiej z niej zrezygnować. Dlatego nie dla piwnicy.

----------


## jacekp71

> Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej).


czyli potrzeba posiadania piwnicy jest wynikiem naszej slabosci do gromadzenia rzeczy ? odwazna teza  :wink: 

ja oduczylem sie mantry "to moze mi sie kiedys przydac" i uwazam, ze piwnica jest zbedna.

----------


## piotrulex

> Urządzenia ogrodowe można postawić w garażu lub wybudować niewielki ,np 4*4, budymek gospodarczy.Poza tym dużo jest przypadków,gdzie po deszczu piwnica jest zalana i wtedy jest zupełnie bezużyteczna, Jeśli zaś ma wystawać ponad poziom gruntu, to lepiej z niej zrezygnować. Dlatego nie dla piwnicy.


postanowilismy, ze jednak lepsza piwnica niz jakies dobudowki czy osobne budyneczki gdzies na dzialce

w zjezdzie robi sie kratke i podlacza do studni chlonnej wiec o zalaniu nie ma mowy

a dleczego jak wystaje powyzej poziomu gruntu to lepiej z niej zrezygnowac - my wlasnie wypuscilismy ja mocniej z gruntu niz bylo zaprojektowane bo spadek mniejszy, jajny ganek przed wejsciem i lepszy widok z wyzszego parteru

piwnica czy nie to to samo jakby dyskutowac diesel czy benzyna   :Wink2:

----------


## el-ka

Piwnica jak wszystkie dodatkowe pomieszczenia to dodatkowe i to wcale nie małe koszty. Warto rozważyć, czy w danych warunkach posadowienia budynku lepiej jest zrobić gospodarcze pomieszczenia w ppodpiwniczeniu, czy raczej w nadziemiu - na parterze albo na strychu. My piwnicy nie robimy - preferencją są pomieszczenia mieszkalne, bo budżet bardzo napięty - u mnie każde 10-20 tys jest ważne. Przybudówki i pomieszczenia typu "domek ogrodnika" można zrobić później w miarę napływu gotówki (i gratów). A w piwnicę trzeba zainwestować już na początku. Mnie dodatkowo nie podobają się domy  wyniesione nad powierzchnię działki - wolę takie "wnikające" w ogród, bez schodów i wysokich tarasów.

----------


## piotrulex

> Mnie dodatkowo nie podobają się domy  wyniesione nad powierzchnię działki - wolę takie "wnikające" w ogród, bez schodów i wysokich tarasów.


jakbym mila dzialke z 3000 metrow to bym pewnie tez wywalil wielki plaski co najmniej 300-tu metrowy dom gdzie zmieszcze wszystko na jednym poziomie. odejdzie mi co prawda koszt piwnicy (strop, schody, sciany itd) ale za to dojdzie koszt wieeeeeeelkiego dachu, ktory tez jest niebagatelny. jak dom musi miec okreslona wielkosc (ilosc pomieszczen) to tak naprawde czy wielki plaski czy mniejszy z piwnica wielkiej roznicy w kosztach nie robi. jesli rozwazamy budynek 10x10 z piwnica i 10x10 bez piwnicy to oczywiste ze z piwnica bedzie drozszy

----------


## Kaczuch

Witam
I ja dorzucę kamyczek do tego ogródka. Jeżeli piwnica to tylko taka do której jest wygodny dostęp z ogrodu. Nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie targanie kosiarki po krętych schodach. Czyli albo dom na skarpie, albo łagodne zajście. Garaż stanowczo wolę na poziomie gruntu. Abstrahując od możliwości podtopienie w wyniku jakiejś makabrycznej ulewy, to odśnieżanie śliskiego zjazdu po każdym śniegu jakoś do mnie nie przemawia. Mieszkałem w domu z całkiem sporą piwnicą i jakoś życie mieszkańców nie koncentrowało się w podziemiach. Oczywiście spiżarnia i kotłownia to były miejsca do których zaglądałem, pozostałe 80 metrów było królestwem kurzu i pająków. W założeniu miało być tam miejsce do ew. imprezek co by reszcie domowników nie przeszkadzać, rzeczywistość okazała sie bardziej prozaiczna, w lecie wszyscy woleli zostać na tarasie a zimą przy kominku. Piwnica pozostała więc nie wykorzystana. Chwilowo przemieszkuję w bloku i piwnicę widziałem raz czy dwa. Stoi sobie pusta. Jakoś nie mam nawyku zbierania niepotrzebnych rzeczy. Projekt domu który zamierzamy z małżonką popełnić też nie uwzględnia piwnic i myślę że mimo niewielkiej działki znajdzie się na niej miejsce na jakąś gustowną budkę z kosiarką i innymi ogrodowymi przyborami. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## el-ka

Ja mam 933 m działki i myślę ,że znajdę miejsce na pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie nadziemnym. Nie jestem "ideowym" wrogiem piwnic, ale w naszej sytuacji przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych piwnica byłaby bardzo drogim pomieszczeniem. Także podobnie jak poprzednik nie mam też psychicznej potrzeby posiadania piwnicy. Rzeczy, które mam obecnie w piwnicy w bloku najchętniej trzymałabym w mieszkaniu, gdyby było większe i miało jakąś sensowną garderobę i schowki. Gratów nie mam, ale są książki, które nie zmieścily się w mieszkaniu, łóżko polowe, walizki, wentylator, rzadziej używany sprzęt sportowy (byłby częściej uzywany gdyby nie był w piwnicy!). Oczywiście, jeśli nie da się wygospodarować takich miejsc na parterze lub poddaszu, a działka jest bardzo mała, to warto zastanowić sie nad podpiwniczeniem, ale sztuczne "dmuchanie" powierzchni "na wszelki wypadek" ("na wszelki wypadek to ksiąz ma k...sa") -  przy skromnym budżecie jest bez sensu moim zdaniem.

----------


## popirna

Mieszkałam w domu z piwnicą - średnia przyjemność. Trzeba biegać po schodach na dół, wody gruntowe były wysokie, w piwnicy czuć było wilgoć, sprzęty się niszczyły, a na schowek warzywny się nie nadawała bo piwnica była z kolei za ciepła. Nowy dom postawiliśmy bez piwnic i piwnic nigdy nie było mi brak. Brakowało, owszem, przestrzeni gospodarczej, ale nie piwnicznej!
Teraz planujemy dom, ze wzgledu na duze rozmiary dzialki i mozliwosc postawienia budynków gospodarczych, bez piwnic. Sprzety ogrodnicze do garażu, samochody do garażu, na warzywa specjalna ziemna piwniczka. 
Patrzylam w  książce o ekologicznym przechowywaniu warzyw ilu zmian wymaga dostosowanie "ciepłej" piwnicy do przechowywania  i okazuje się, że na etapie projektu lepiej i taniej i prościej jest zbudować piwnicę ziemną, która lepiej utzrymuje temperature i wymaganą wilgotność ok. 90%. 
Znaczy piwnica - tak, ale jedynie jako rozwiązanie oszczędnościowe (przestrzenne) dla tych, którzy nie mogą sobie pozwolić na normalne budynki gospodarcze na powierzchni (małej działki). Inaczej jest bez sensu.

----------


## waldibmw

> Nie cierpię piwnic - graciarni. Nie wyobrażam sobie włażenia po schodach do piwnicy ze stołem ogrodowym czy kosiarką spalinową. Na takie rzeczy mogę zbudować za niewielkie pieniądze składzik ogrodowy 3x3 metry. Piwniczkę na wiktuały też mam w projecie - ma 4m2, i jest poza domem - w niej ma być zimno!
> 
> Jedyne uzasadnienie dla piwnicy jakie bym znalazł to budowa na skarpie, kiedy jedna ściana piwnicy jest całkowicie na powierzchni, a jej podłoga na poziomie gruntu z tej strony domu. Szczęśliwie kupiłem sobie płaką działkę i nie muszę takich kombinacji robić


Calkowicie sie zgadzam i popieram!!!!Piwnice najpierw sie buduje potem wykancz -koszt jak mieszkalna czesc ,a potem zagraca tym co niby sie kiedys przyda,bez sensu

----------


## waldibmw

> Piwnica tak, ale taka jak w amerykańskich filmach, jasna i przestronna.
> Żeby było miejsce na "zapasy". Żeby stała pralka, było miejsce na rowery, miejsce na pudła po sprzęcie (bo są wymagane do reklamacji).
> 
> Nie!!! Mówię piwnicy zawilgotnianej, ciemnej, gdzie stoją słoiki i jest składowany opał.
> 
> Jeszcze jedna kwestia, w okolicach Wrocławia jest niewiele miejsc gdzie można wybudować dom podpiwniczony - w moim MPZP jest zakaz - i po sprawie!!!


 Amerykanie trzymaja samochody na podjazdach ,a bajzel maja w garazach   :Lol:

----------


## Tomek333

witam wszystkich, pisze po raz pierwszy i mam zasadnicze pytanie: czy ktoś może powiedzieć jaki jest koszt piwnicy 9x10 a jaki będzie koszt fundamentu o takim wymiarze. wazna jest róznica, bo fundament i tak trzeba zrobić. mam na działce piasek bez wody wiec moge kopać głęboko. A piwnicy "nie chcem ale muszem", bo nie mam gdzie umieścić kotłowni. tylko nie piszcie zebym poszukal innego projektu. pozostaje jeszcze wybudowac zewnetrzne pomieszczenie gospodarcze na graty i tam kotłownia... i preizolka.. i komin kolejny... to tez kosztuje

----------


## piotrulex

> Piwnice najpierw sie buduje potem wykancz -koszt jak mieszkalna czesc ,a potem zagraca tym co niby sie kiedys przyda,bez sensu


z tymi kosztami jak mieszkania to bez przesady. nie bedzie gladzi na scianach, paneli i kafli, drogich lamp, wlacznikow, karniszy, eleganckich drzwi, mebli

bedzia za to:

- kotlownia na ekogroszek wraz ze skladzikiem
- pralnia z prasowalnia i suszarnia
- jak starczy kasy to sucha sauna finska z prysznicem i kacikiem wypoczynkowym
- w duzym 40 kilka metrowym garazu kacik do majstrkowania
- pod schodami maly kacik np. do pędzenia bimbru czy swojskiego wina

GDYBYM mial mala dzialke to rozwazylbym dom bez piwnicy a tam nie musialem nawet o tym myslec

po za tym jak jestem na moim parterze to lepiej widac gdyz jest ponad 1m nad ziemia i jakos tak lepiej sie czuje. to samo uczucie mam na tarasie przy salonie   :big grin:

----------


## Zygmunt123

Mam pytanie do wszystkich, którzy zdecydowali sie na piwnicę lub chcą ją budować. Naczytałem sie watków dotyczacych piwnic, ale zdecydowałem sie zapytać wprost. Planuję zbudowac dom podpiwniczony i nie bardzo wiem jak się do tego zabrać.Wszędzie mozna się spotkac z takim wyrażeniem:"odpowiedni poziom wody gruntowej".Co to oznacza? Jestem laikiem, ale uważam że poziom wody gruntowej jest zmienny. Czy istnieje więc taki poziom wody, dla którego wykonie piwnicy jest bezpieczne? Jak wyznaczyć jego wartość? Od czego zalezy odpowiednia izolacja? Kto o tym decyduję:geotechnik czy inwestor? Nade wszytsko chciałbym uniknąć  sytuacji, że mam wodę w piwnicy...i pomimo tych wszystkich rozterek chcę nadal ją mieć...  :big tongue:  
Pozdrawiam Zygmunt123

----------


## zk140t

Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy które akurat w tej chwili nie są używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze.
Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej. 
Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty. Szkoda przecież zasypać ziemią na amen ściany fundamentowe, które mogą być ścianami piwnicy. Ponadto w piwnicy można urządzić kotłownię (nawet pompa ciepła potrzebuje miejsca), pralnię z suszarnią, warsztat podręczny itp. Również piony CO, Wod-Kan dużo łatwiej prowadzić z piwnicy (zawsze coś można zmienić i poprawić co jest prawie niemożliwe nie mając piwnicy. Dzięki temu pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie "zero" można spokojnie wykorzystać na inne (bytowe) cele.

Tak więc buduj piwnicę, a będziesz z tego rad.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Piwnica jest dobra dla "gromadzicieli" np. tego
Dom to nie muzeum, ma być funkcjonalny.
Jeśli ktoś przenosi "swoj dom" w tym znaczeniu w inne miejsce, to bardzo osobista i bolesna sprawa.

----------


## zk140t

> Piwnica jest dobra dla "gromadzicieli" np. tego
> Dom to nie muzeum, ma być funkcjonalny.
> Jeśli ktoś przenosi "swoj dom" w tym znaczeniu w inne miejsce, to bardzo osobista i bolesna sprawa.


No i mnie rozszyfrowałeś.

Jeśli idzie o moją piwnicę, a w zasadzie o kotłownię (olejową) w niej zlokalizowaną, to muszę napisać że mam tam pewnego rodzaju kącik wspomnień. Między innymi znajduje się w nim mój ulubiony magnetofon ZK140T. Całkiem sprawny. Nieraz odtwarzam na nim nagrania The Beatles z taśm ORWO.
Lubię te starocie, ponieważ są częścią mojej młodości, częścią mnie samego. I zawsze je zabierałem z sobą, w trakcie kolejnej przeprowadzki.

Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie.

----------


## Damro

> Piwnica jest dobra dla "gromadzicieli" np. tego
> Dom to nie muzeum, ma być funkcjonalny.
> Jeśli ktoś przenosi "swoj dom" w tym znaczeniu w inne miejsce, to bardzo osobista i bolesna sprawa.


Zgadzam się w 100%  :big grin:

----------


## IvanKruk

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum, więc witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie  :Smile: 

Nie mieszkam jeszcze w swoim domu, który obecnie znajduje się na etapie adaptacji gotowego projektu, ( http://www.domnahoryzoncie.pl/pl/index.php?s=128&sid=5 ) jednak doświadczenia z życia w bloku pokazują jak ważne jest pomieszczenie "brudne" na wykonywanie różnego rodzaju doraźnych remontów, napraw i konserwacji oraz magazynowanie rzeczy sezonowych. Pomieszczenia w piwnicy idealnie nadają się do tego celu. Następna sprawa: kotłownia węglowa. Mieszkam na śląsku i ze względu na brak dostępu do gazu sieciowego oraz ceny węgla, wybór źródła ciepła jest w zasadzie jednoznaczny - tylko węgiel. Zanim wybrałem mój projekt, przejrzałem setki różnych koncepcji w poszukiwaniu takiej, która łączyłaby moje potrzeby: kotłownia na węgiel, dom na wąską działkę i 4 sypialnie, wejście od północy. Przyznaję że bardzo niewiele projektów gotowych uwzględnia zastosowanie kotłowni węglowych, tak jak niewiele projektów gotowych uwzględnia podpiwniczenie. W moim projekcie tylko połowa domu jest podpiwniczona - adaptacja garażu i wydaje mi się że jest program minimum dla kogoś kto budując dom wybiera też zupełnie inny styl życia od tego na blokach - zmiany swojego otoczenia własnymi rękami - a do tego potrzebne są narzędzia i miejsce na prace.
A na twoje Zygmunt123 pytanie, co zrobić z tą wodą (ja mam poodbny problem na działce) wydaje mi się że jedyny poważny sposób to wynieść konstrukcję ponad najwyższy spodziewany poziom wody.

----------


## Barbossa

wykonanie piwnicy jest zawsze bezpieczne, kwesta ceny
i warunek - poprawne wykonanie

----------


## pelsona

Ja uważam, że piwnica w dzisiejszych czasach to absolutny przeżytek, choć w obecnym zamieszkiwanym domu ją mam i sobie bardzo chwalę. Ale tak budowano w latach 60-70 tych. Obecnie rolę kotłowni przejęły piece wielkości tornistra wieszane choćby i w łazience. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze zawsze i tak się stawia przyległe do garażu więc z rowerami, wózkami, kosiarkami itp, nie ma kłopotu. Rolę rupieciarni przejęły poddasza gdzie jest sporo miejsca. Tak więc budowanie piwnicy jako takiej jest dzisiaj jakimś totalnym absurdem (pomijając koszty, kłopoty wykonania ), chyba że są przepraszam specjalne uwarunkowania tzn bardzo ograniczona ilość miejsca na działce, zamiar prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej, garażowania czy coś w tym stylu.
W innym przypadku nie widzę żadnego uzasadnienia.
pzdr.

----------


## renjul

Ja będe miała piwnicę, bo ukszałtowanie terenu to wymusza. Skoro musze ją mieć będę tam mieć garaż dwustanowiskowy, kotłownię , pralnię i składzik. Początkowo konieczność jej zrobienia była dla mnie bardzo bolesna, bo drogo, bo działka duża i możnaby swobodnie wybudować garaż obok domu, ale teraz się cieszę, że ja będę mieć. Wiem ile w tej chwili mam rzeczy to trzymania w piwnicy, choć rzeczy typu magnetofon szpulowy wyrzucam bez mrugnięcia okiem. Wiem, też, że po wybudowaniu domu różnych narzędzi, sanek, nart itp. raczej nie ubędzie. Moja znajoma wybudowałam dom bez piwnicy. Mieszka na razie na parterze i wykancza górę. Twierdzi, że ma ogromny problem z pomieszczeniem się z wszystkim rzeczami. Często bywa tak, że buduje się garaż obok domu, a samochody i tak stoją pod chmurką, bo garaż zajęty. Być może ci, którzy nic w domu nie robia własnymi rekami i do wszystkiego biorą fachowców mogą się bez niej obejść.

----------


## dyz

Pelsona powiedz to, że piwnica to absurd tym którzy uwierzyli w to a teraz nawet za cenę domku piwnicy nie dobudują - a jest takich niemało. Piszesz, że kosiarka, rowery i inne graty to nie problem? Oczywiście, do czasu gdy rowerki mamy tylko dziecinne i mały podkaszacz elektryczny. Piwnice nie sa przeżytkiem tylko rezultatem oszczędności. Oczywiście jak masz działkę dużą i w każdej chwili możesz sobie dostawić szopę to nie problem. Generalnie to nie można powiedzieć, że z piwnicą jest "be" albo bez piwnicy jest "be". To trzeba indywidualnie rozpatrzeć co będzie potrzebne  :smile:

----------


## pablitoo

> Ja uważam, że piwnica w dzisiejszych czasach to absolutny przeżytek, choć w obecnym zamieszkiwanym domu ją mam i sobie bardzo chwalę. Ale tak budowano w latach 60-70 tych. Obecnie rolę kotłowni przejęły piece wielkości tornistra wieszane choćby i w łazience. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze zawsze i tak się stawia przyległe do garażu więc z rowerami, wózkami, kosiarkami itp, nie ma kłopotu. Rolę rupieciarni przejęły poddasza gdzie jest sporo miejsca. Tak więc budowanie piwnicy jako takiej jest dzisiaj jakimś totalnym absurdem (pomijając koszty, kłopoty wykonania ), chyba że są przepraszam specjalne uwarunkowania tzn bardzo ograniczona ilość miejsca na działce, zamiar prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej, garażowania czy coś w tym stylu.
> W innym przypadku nie widzę żadnego uzasadnienia.
> pzdr.


Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia  :big grin:  - ja mam piwnicę / pod połową budynku - około 40m2 / i nie wyobrażam sobie że miałoby jej nie być ...

Nie widzisz żadnego uzasadnienia na posiadanie piwnicy - Twój wybór - ja nie widzę uzasadnienia na jej nieposiadanie - w mojej piwnicy mam mały warsztat mechaniczny do drobnych robót , mnóstwo szaf i regałów gdzie mam umieszczone wyposażenie , narzędzia i inne niepotrzebne doraźnie rzeczy w domu , szafki na przetwory , miejsce leżakowania wina etc ... - jakbym miał to wszystko umieścić w pomieszczeniu godpodarczym , czy na strychu nie wcisnąłbym tam już nawet zapałki - po co zajmować pomieszczenia w budynku jak można spokojnie umieścić część rzeczy w piwnicy ...

Ponaddto mój dom stoi na stoku piwnica sama się prosiła - głupotą byłoby ją zasypywać tylko w imię bezsensownych argumentów na jej nieposiadanie ...

----------


## ziomek

Jak teren na to pozwala buduj piwnice .Ja w piwnicy mam garaż na dwa auta ,kotłownie i pełno pomieszczenia na różne pierdoły.Koszt piwnicy to pikuś z porównaniem z wykończeniem domu.Jak niewybudujesz piwnicy to postawisz garaż ,a to chyba gorszy interes finansowy,poza tym za piwnice nie płacisz podatku a za garaż tak,pozd

----------


## pelsona

> Ja będe miała piwnicę, bo ukszałtowanie terenu to wymusza. Skoro musze ją mieć będę tam mieć garaż dwustanowiskowy, kotłownię , pralnię i składzik. Początkowo konieczność jej zrobienia była dla mnie bardzo bolesna, bo drogo, bo działka duża i możnaby swobodnie wybudować garaż obok domu, ale teraz się cieszę, że ja będę mieć. Wiem ile w tej chwili mam rzeczy to trzymania w piwnicy, choć rzeczy typu magnetofon szpulowy wyrzucam bez mrugnięcia okiem. Wiem, też, że po wybudowaniu domu różnych narzędzi, sanek, nart itp. raczej nie ubędzie. Moja znajoma wybudowałam dom bez piwnicy. Mieszka na razie na parterze i wykancza górę. Twierdzi, że ma ogromny problem z pomieszczeniem się z wszystkim rzeczami. Często bywa tak, że buduje się garaż obok domu, a samochody i tak stoją pod chmurką, bo garaż zajęty. Być może ci, którzy nic w domu nie robia własnymi rekami i do wszystkiego biorą fachowców mogą się bez niej obejść.


Jeśli już robisz piwnicę to zrób to tak aby niektóre pomieszczenia nie sprawiały wrażenia piwnic. Ja mieszkam w segmencie  i tam piwnice pasują jak ulał z racji wąskich działek.
W pomieszczeniach piwnicznych pod domkami w szeregowej zabudowie jest garaż z niezastromym wjazdem, obok pełnowartościowy pokoik gabinet z pełnym oknem powyżej poziomu gruntu, nie sprawiający wrażenia piwnicy, dalej pralnia z piecem gazowym i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Układ jest super i zdaje egzamin, ale to jest miasto. Na wsi przy dużej działce gdzie jest się gdzie rozłożyć taki układ nie ma racji bytu moim zdaniem i nie ma tu nic do tego czy się ma dwie lewe ręce czy też nie.
pzdr

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ja bym piwnicy nie budował, bo szkoda kasy. Za to wykopię sobie ziemiankę, może zrobię jakiś budynek magazynowo-gospodarczy do trzymania "przydasiów.  :smile:

----------


## pablitoo

> Ja bym piwnicy nie budował, bo szkoda kasy. (...)


Szkoda to jest jak teściowa wpadnie do studni ...

Wszystko zależy od potrzeb i możliwości  - ale - jak ze wszystkim - ilu dyskutantów - tyle opinii ...

Jak ja budowałem dom to mi szkoda było kasy na zasypywanie i wypełnianie fundamentów w miejscu gdzie miała być piwnica ...

----------


## pierwek

> Obecnie rolę kotłowni przejęły piece wielkości tornistra wieszane choćby i w łazience.


jeszcze nie widziałem kotła na paliwo stałe wielkości tornistra i tym bardziej wieszanego na ścianie łazienki...

dodam że nie mam gazu w okolicy a na prąd i olej opałowy do grzania na razie (puki nie trafię 6 w totka) mnie nie stać... 
Podobnie jest z PC - ale jak trafię tą 6 to od razu sobie takie cudo montuje...

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Wszystko zależy od potrzeb i możliwości  - ale - jak ze wszystkim - ilu dyskutantów - tyle opinii ...


No tak, mnie jest po prostu szkoda kasy na kopanie dziury, wylewanie betonu i izolowanie całości, żeby mieć piwnicę.  :smile:

----------


## pablitoo

> dodam że nie mam gazu w okolicy a na prąd i olej opałowy do grzania na razie (puki nie trafię 6 w totka) mnie nie stać... 
> Podobnie jest z PC - ale jak trafię tą 6 to od razu sobie takie cudo montuje...


Po co ?? - będziesz spokojnie mógł palić w kotle banknotami ...  :big grin:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> Wszystko zależy od potrzeb i możliwości  - ale - jak ze wszystkim - ilu dyskutantów - tyle opinii ...
> 
> 
> No tak, mnie jest po prostu szkoda kasy na kopanie dziury, wylewanie betonu i izolowanie całości, żeby mieć piwnicę.


No i ważna jest jeszcze teściowa ...  :big grin:

----------


## bimbelt

Ja nie zrobilem kotlowni, bo:

- nie stac mnie - podwyzszone sciany, izolacja, strop - to wszystko kosztuje i to nie malo,

- nie potrzebuje duzej kotlowni i skladu opalu, bo nastawilem sie na gaz. W kotlowni na parterze znajdzie sie jeszcze miejsce na pralnie,

- nie podobaja mi sie podwyzszone domy, wole usytuowanie lekko powyzej poziomu gruntu,

- nie chce miec graciarni; jak widze ile niepotrzebnych rzeczy maja moi rodzice na strychu i w piwnicy, to mnie krew zalewa; ja czesc rzeczy "niezbednych" zamierzam trzymac w garazu (dwustanowiskowym), a na akcesoria ogrodowe zbuduje sobie mala altanke w ogrodzie.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> - nie chce miec graciarni; jak widze ile niepotrzebnych rzeczy maja moi rodzice na strychu i w piwnicy, to mnie krew zalewa


Rzeczywiście, jeśli nie masz tendencji do gromadzenia "przydasiów", jeden z podstawowych powodów budowy piwnicy znika.  :smile:

----------


## grzechk

Autor wątku zadał pytanie jak zabrać się do budowy piwnicy. Jak narazie to dowiedział się, że jak będzie miał piwnice to będzie mógł trzymać w niej magnetofon szpulowy, a jak nie będzie miał piwnicy to samochodu w niej nie postawi.
Chłopie zleć badanie gruntu, albo chwyć za łopatę i kop. Będziesz wiedział gdzie zaczyna się woda. A jak woda jest to na to też są sposoby.

----------


## pelsona

> Autor wątku zadał pytanie jak zabrać się do budowy piwnicy. Jak narazie to dowiedział się, że jak będzie miał piwnice to będzie mógł trzymać w niej magnetofon szpulowy, a jak nie będzie miał piwnicy to samochodu w niej nie postawi.
> Chłopie zleć badanie gruntu, albo chwyć za łopatę i kop. Będziesz wiedział gdzie zaczyna się woda. A jak woda jest to na to też są sposoby.


Nie dokońca masz rację, autor wątku zadał Hamletowskie pytanie z piwnicą czy bez.... 
Od Ciebie też za wiele się nie dowiedział poza tym żeś go pogonił do roboty.
pzdr

----------


## grzechk

> Napisał grzechk
> 
> Autor wątku zadał pytanie jak zabrać się do budowy piwnicy. Jak narazie to dowiedział się, że jak będzie miał piwnice to będzie mógł trzymać w niej magnetofon szpulowy, a jak nie będzie miał piwnicy to samochodu w niej nie postawi.
> Chłopie zleć badanie gruntu, albo chwyć za łopatę i kop. Będziesz wiedział gdzie zaczyna się woda. A jak woda jest to na to też są sposoby.
> 
> 
> Nie dokońca masz rację, autor wątku zadał Hamletowskie pytanie z piwnicą czy bez.... 
> Od Ciebie też za wiele się nie dowiedział poza tym żeś go pogonił do roboty.
> pzdr


Nie znalazłem w pytaniu autora hamletoweskiego "mieć piwnicę albo jej nie mieć?". Ode mnie doweidział się tyle, że jak chce sprawdzić poziom wód, nie zatrudni fachowca, a jak nie chce płacić to najprościej wykopać dół na odpowiednią głębokość i sprawdzić naocznie poziom wody. Jeżeli wody są wysoko, to sprawa projektanta, aby odpowiednio zaizolować, zrobić drenaż albo jaszcze coś innego.
Chciałem tylko przypomnieć o pytaniu podstawowym, natomiast sama dyskusja jest fajna. Ja mam piwnicę, a w niej kotłownie oraz  pomieszczenie na przetwory. Co ta informacja dała Zygmutowi 123? Chyba tylko poprawiłem jego statystykę.

----------


## zk140t

> Nie znalazłem w pytaniu autora hamletoweskiego "mieć piwnicę albo jej nie mieć?".


A co powiesz na to:

*"Z piwnicą czy bez...oto jest pytanie?!"*

----------


## kotecek

Witam, nareszcie temat o piwnicy  :smile: 
My tez budujemy z piwnica. 
Mialo jej nie byc, ale jakos tak nie chcielismy miec kotlowni na tym samym poziomie co salon, kuchnia itp. Dostalismy takie warunki zabudowy, ze nie zmiescil sie nam juz garaz w bryle domu i wstawilismy go wlasnie do piwnicy  :smile:  

Planujemy w piwnicy bar a la krakowska knajpa :0

Poziom wod gruntowych mozesz sprawdzic, najlepiej skontaktuj sie z jakims lokalnym geodeta. Niesamowicie wazna jest izolacja scian piwnicy wiec poczytaj sobie o izolacjach w dziale fundamenty:

http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...menty,5655.htm oraz w dziale izolacje http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...lacje,5659.htm jest tam specjalny dzial o piwnicach  :smile:  A jak nie masz czasu to wydrukuj i poczytaj w domu, ja tak robie.

----------


## jacekp71

autor watku juz wlasciwie zdecydowal, ze piwnice wykona  :wink:  ....


ja z kolei uwazam, ze trzeba miec solidne przeslanki do podpiwniczania domu,
koszt niemaly, a z wykorzystaniem bywa roznie,
jesli mialby to byc li tylko składzik na takie tam popierdułki, to w zadnym razie nie warto,
ale jesli wiaze sie to z np. prowadzeniem jakiejs dzialalnosci, dochodowym hobby itp lub ograniczeniami zwiazanymi z dzialka / WZ to dlaczego nie ....

----------


## Czarek C.

Kotecku wybacz ale od wód gruntowych i wogóle podłoża jest geolog, a co najmniej geotechnik, a nie geodeta.
Natomiast co do piwnic to podrażają one inwestycje ponoć jakieś 10% a dają powierzchnię jednej kondygnacji.  pierwszy poziom wód podziemnych oczywiście podlega wachanim ale geolog bez problemu wyznaczy strefę wahań (i najwyższe stany). Jeśli poziom posadowienia budynku bedzie ponizej zwierciadła wody to oczywiści są na to sposoby i technologie ale powinieneś wtedy przyjąc rachunek zysków i strat, tzn kolejne o ile drozej i czy jeszcze warto, bo moze powierzchnie domu nad ziemią lepiej zwiekszyć  lub kondygnaję wyzej pociągnąć  :smile: . O konkretach można mówić dopiero znając szczegółowo indywidualny przypadek.

----------


## grzechk

> Napisał grzechk
> 
> Nie znalazłem w pytaniu autora hamletoweskiego "mieć piwnicę albo jej nie mieć?".
> 
> 
> A co powiesz na to:
> 
> *"Z piwnicą czy bez...oto jest pytanie?!"*


Zwracam humor  :big grin: . 
Jednak treść postu ma się nijak do tytułu. Jak zauważył *jacekp71*, autor wątku już zdecydował. Natomiast następne odpowiedzi już chyba coś wnoszą. I o to chodziło  :Wink2:

----------


## daren

Jeśli chodzi o piwnicę musisz to dobrze i na spokojnie  przemyśleć ponieważ:

1.Nie jest to inwestycja którą możesz odłożyć na potem... 
2. Jeśli poziom wody nisko i grunt przepuszczalny to buduj bez wachania
3. Jeśli wody wysoko grunt gliniasty dobrze się zastanów dobra izolacja        naprawdę kosztuje   :cry:  .
4. Jeśli masz zamiar budować piwnicę w niekorzystnych warunkach wodnych ryzykownym jest poleganie tylko wyłącznie na izolacji (nawet tzw. ciężkiej) dobrze jest zrobić drenaż opaskowy o ile masz gdzie odprowadzić wodę...
5. Ja zanim zdecydowałem się na piwnicę w swoim domu, przejechałem się po znajamych, generalnie jak zobaczyłem ich garaże,   :ohmy:   w których nie ma miejsca na samochody..   :smile:  szybko zdecydowałem się na piwnicę. 
6. Nie daj sobie wmówić, że budynego gospodarczy jest dużo tańszy i podniesie urodę twojej działki oraz tego że piwnica była dobra za komuny na ziemiaki. W Stanach nie było tych problemów a  domy z piwnicą są bardzo popularne.
7. Koszt stanu surowego piwnicy w sprzyjających warunkach nie jest wielki... wykończenie jej do zakładanego standardu możesz odłożyć w czasie...
8. Uwzględnij, że stawiając dom na etapie stanu surowego koszt piwnicy nie jest tak duży. Ścianę fudamentową i tak musisz zbudować, ma średnio 1.3 m -1,5m głebokości zagłębiając się tylko o metr  masz pełnowymairowe pomieszczenia (dochodzi ci jeszcze koszt stopu + koszty większego wykopu).

Pzdr.

----------


## zk140t

> A co powiesz na to:
> 
> *"Z piwnicą czy bez...oto jest pytanie?!"*


Zwracam humor  :big grin: . 
Jednak treść postu ma się nijak do tytułu. Jak zauważył *jacekp71*, autor wątku już zdecydował. Natomiast następne odpowiedzi już chyba coś wnoszą. I o to chodziło  :Wink2: [/quote]

Humor uważam za zwrócony zwrócony.

----------


## zk140t

Dwa razy napisałem "zwrócony", a miało być tylko jeden raz.

Nie mniej humor to humor. Każdy może go mieć, tak jak piwnicę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mariusz1707

Ja zdecydowałem się na piwnicę, ponieważ strefa przemarzania na mazurach to ok. 1,5 metra więc koszt zasypania mógłby przewyższyć a na pewno zrównałby się z kosztem piwnicy. Po prostu doszło kilka rzędów bloczków i strop i mam piwnicę - całe 80 m kw. Jednak w innych rejonach kraju gdzie strefa przemarzania jest niewielka... to już w decyzji inwestora.

----------


## zk140t

> Ja zdecydowałem się na piwnicę, ponieważ strefa przemarzania na mazurach to ok. 1,5 metra więc koszt zasypania mógłby przewyższyć a na pewno zrównałby się z kosztem piwnicy. Po prostu doszło kilka rzędów bloczków i strop i mam piwnicę - całe 80 m kw. Jednak w innych rejonach kraju gdzie strefa przemarzania jest niewielka... to już w decyzji inwestora.


Według moich wyliczeń piwnica zawsze się opłaca.

Dopiero jej brak generuje poważne koszty (stryszki, szopki, budynki gospodarcze czy też budynki pomocnicze). Gdzieś przecież ten majdan trzeba przechowywać.

----------


## Mariusz1707

W pełni popieram przedmówcę !!! Teraz też wykonałbym piwnicę, gdybym budował się po raz drugi !

----------


## zk140t

> W pełni popieram przedmówcę !!! Teraz też wykonałbym piwnicę, gdybym budował się po raz drugi !


Wszystko przed Tobą.

Ja dopiero z trzeciego domu jestem w pełni zadowolony.
Nie ograniczaj się i buduj ponownie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

> ... Wszędzie mozna się spotkac z takim wyrażeniem:"odpowiedni poziom wody gruntowej".Co to oznacza? ...


nic



> ... Jestem laikiem, ale uważam że poziom wody gruntowej jest zmienny. Czy istnieje więc taki poziom wody, dla którego wykonie piwnicy jest bezpieczne? ...


nie istnieje



> ... Jak wyznaczyć jego wartość? ....


kopiesz dołek,  czekasz aż podejdzie woda i mierzysz jej poziom od góry gruntu 



> ... Od czego zalezy odpowiednia izolacja? ...


od inwencji twórczej projektanta i zasobności portfela inwestora



> ...  Kto o tym decyduję:geotechnik czy inwestor? ...


inwestor

----------


## bobvilla

Poziom wody i jej rodzj powinien sprawdzić geotechnik. W skrócie, wywierci 2-3 otwory aż do poziomu wody gruntowej, potem co parenaście minut będzie specjalym przyrządem (tzw. gwizdek) sprawdzał czy poziom wody się ustalił, na tej podstawie określi czy woda jest naprowa (zależy od tego rodzaj izolacji).
Generalnie odradzam budowanie piwnic gdy woda gruntowa, nawet o nienapietym zwierciadle jest wysoko. Taka sytuacja rodzi szereg problemów technicznych, ekonomicznych i pociąga za sobą spore ryzyko. Inżynierzy starej daty zawsze stosowali w takiej sytuacji trzy warstwy papy, z czego przynajmniej środkowa musiała być na jucie. Dzisiaj mamy nowocześniejsze materiały, ale niestety równiez bardzo drogie. Sprawdź sobie ceny np. Dichtenplas (Ceresit). Dodatkowo stosuje się drenaż opaskowy by obniżyć to zwierciadło wody, choć nie zawsze jest to możliwe.
Musisz miec także świadomość, że jeżeli z powodu błedów wykonawczych dopuścisz do pojawienia sie wody w piwnicy, to "najprościej będzie rozebrac budynek i postawic go od nowa".

----------


## pelsona

Chciałem jeszcze na krótko odnieść się do tzw poziomu wód gruntowych.
Wg mnie jest to pewnego rodzaju fikcja. Mianowicie różnie się to przedstawia w różnych latach. Obserwuję to doskonale u siebie na działce  bo mam nieopodal rów meloiracyjny oraz wykopany mały stawik. W zeszłych latach zawsze o tej porze było full wody wszędzie a w tym roku rów suchusienki a w stawiku tyle o ile. Tak więc jak ktoś robi badania w danym roku to nie znaczy że w przyszłym się nie oszuka i w piwniczce trzeba będzie w gumiaczkach chodzić.
pzdr

----------

> Poziom wody i jej rodzj powinien sprawdzić geotechnik. W skrócie, wywierci 2-3 otwory aż do poziomu wody gruntowej, potem co parenaście minut będzie specjalym przyrządem (tzw. gwizdek) sprawdzał czy poziom wody się ustalił ...


do wywiercenia paru dołków i sprawdzenia na drugi dzień jaki jest poziom wody gruntowej wystarczy srednorozgarnięty pomocnik bez "gwizdka" ...




> ... Musisz miec także świadomość, że jeżeli z powodu błedów wykonawczych dopuścisz do pojawienia sie wody w piwnicy, to najprościej będzie rozebrac budynek i postawic go od nowa.


radzisz kazdemu kto miał wode w piwnicy rozebrac dom ... ?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 




> Chciałem jeszcze na krótko odnieść się do tzw poziomu wód gruntowych.
> Wg mnie jest to pewnego rodzaju fikcja. Mianowicie różnie się to przedstawia w różnych latach ...


j.w.
dodam ze w jednym danym roku moze sie to róznie przedstawiac ...

----------


## pelny

a ja sobie nie wyobrazam domu jednorodzinnego bez piwnicy  :big grin:   i garazu w piwnicy!wydaje mi sie ze tam bede spedzal sporo czasu  :big tongue:

----------


## r-32

U mnie podobnie . Piwnica pod całym domem w niej kotłownia ,mały skład na opał stały,garaż 38m,zlew i wc!! I gdzie bym to miał gdyby nie ta piwnica !? A podatek to chyba na dłuższą metę też nie byle argument  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zygmunt123

Fajna dyskusja. Dzięki za szczere rady, te poważne i te bardziej dowcipne. Z dyskusji wnioskuję że moje "zamiłowanie" do posiadania piwnicy nie jest odosobnione. Potrafię już sobie chyba wyobrazić większość zalet jej posiadania. Dzięki...
Być może uda mi się sprowokować też forumowiczów, którzy za piwnicami nie przepadają... Napiszcie o tym co was do nich zniechęca. Wysokie koszty budowy? Nieprzyjemny mikroklimat w nisko położonych pomieszczeniach? Graciarnia? A może są jeszcze inne czynniki, których ja nie biorę pod uwagę i o których nie wiem?

----------


## Krzysztofik

> .......... A może są jeszcze inne czynniki, których ja nie biorę pod uwagę i o których nie wiem?


Owszem, jest jeszcze jeden czynnik.
Gdybym miał piwnice z garażem, mógłbym parkować tylko i wyłącznie łodzią podwodną.

----------


## pelny

> Napisał Zygmunt123
> 
> .......... A może są jeszcze inne czynniki, których ja nie biorę pod uwagę i o których nie wiem?
> 
> 
> Owszem, jest jeszcze jeden czynnik.
> Gdybym miał piwnice z garażem, mógłbym parkować tylko i wyłącznie łodzią podwodną.


trzebabylo to sprawdzic wczesiej,teraz juz za pozno!

----------


## pati25

Ja marzyłam o domu bez piwnicy ....ale majac działke pochyła front ma 40-60cm a tył 2,20cm musiłam zminic plany.....piwnica sama wyszła ...

----------


## edde

_Z piwnicą czy bez...oto jest pytanie?!_

z piwnicą... oto jest odpowiedź...  :wink: 

(oczywiście jeżeli jest potrzebna i są warunki)[/i]

----------


## alenrok

My piwnice budujemy a w niej garaż . Jest nam konieczna ze wzgledu na rodzaj ogrzewania (ekogroszek) i mała działke ( 600m2) . Kotłownia w piwnicy , żeby zatrzymać brud jak najdalej pomieszceń mieszkalnych no i ta mała działka..............

----------


## riza

ja mam częściowe podpiwniczenie; znajduje się tam kotłownia (piec na ekogroszek, skład opału), pomieszczenie na różne rzezy, w tym na sprzęt wędkarski męża (a jest tego sporo) oraz pralnio-suszarnia. Najbardziej jestem zadowolona z bezpośredniego wyjścia z piwnicy na zewnątrz, super sprawa. I chociaż garaż z małym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym będziemy i tak kiedyś budować to z piwnicy bym nie zrezygnowała. Dodam tylko że piwnica jest prawie cała schowana więc domek nie jest wysoko wyprowadzony

----------


## zk140t

> _Z piwnicą czy bez...oto jest pytanie?!_
> 
> z piwnicą... oto jest odpowiedź... 
> 
> (oczywiście jeżeli jest potrzebna i są warunki)[/i]


Oczywiście również jestem *ZA*.

----------


## Elfir

A ja wolałabym miec pralnie przy sypialniach i garderobach, coby nie latać z praniem po schodach.

----------


## gobin

Witam forumowiczów , jak tu robić dom bez piwnicy a gdzie pójść z sąsiadem na piwko przecież one w domu nie pozwolą nam normalnie pogadać .

----------


## d5620s

w piwnicach jak wiadomo mieszkaja robale oraz pająki
czasem dodatkowo magnetofon ZT, szpulowy :smile: 

nie lubię robali, nie mam Zk (za mloda jestem) więc chyba mi nie jest potrzebna co?

----------


## bobvilla

Jeżeli poziom wody gruntowej sprawdza sie wten sposób:
*brzoza napisał:*



> do wywiercenia paru dołków i sprawdzenia na drugi dzień jaki jest poziom wody gruntowej wystarczy srednorozgarnięty pomocnik bez "gwizdka" ...


 to rzeczywiście poziom wody gruntowej oznacza
*brzoza napisał:*



> nic


To, że woda znika nie dyskwalifikuje tego badania. I tak zawsze izolujesz a tu okresla się jedynie typ tej izolacji.

----------


## gobin

Koledzy wy chyba nie budowaliście nigdy domów ani sami ani sobie jak takie rzeczy wypisujecie. U mnie po wykopaniu dziury tzw. pod ławy wody napłynęło pod sam wierzch wykopu. Przyjechał pan z cysterna wybrał ok 100 tyś litrów wody dokończyliśmy wykop podłączyliśmy pompy.
Jest położony drenaż opaskowy z odprowadzeniem do burzówki( można też do rowu w pobliżu), no i wody nie ma.Należy pamiętać że jak poziom wody jest wysoki wiosną a to można stwierdzić nawet samemu wykopując zwykłą dziurę szpadlem oczywiście dość  głęboko i będzie napływała woda,
 to woda zawsze tam będzie wiosną. Tym samym będzie w piwnicy.
Izolacja jest dobra ale przeciw wilgoci i bardzo niskiemu poziomowi wody.
Wiem bo sam to przechodziłem i znam temat z autopsji.

----------


## Barbossa

[quote]


> Koledzy wy chyba nie budowaliście nigdy domów ani sami ani sobie jak takie rzeczy wypisujecie... Przyjechał pan z cysterna wybrał ok 100 tyś litrów wody ........


fajna cysterna



> Izolacja jest dobra ale przeciw wilgoci i bardzo niskiemu poziomowi wody.


izolacja jest dobra do tego, do czego została zaprojektowana




> Wiem bo sam to przechodziłem i znam temat z autopsji.


nooo, skoooro, taaak...

----------


## gobin

Koleżanko nie łap mnie za słowa bo cysterna ma 8 tys litrów i przelicz sobie ile razy przyjechała.

----------


## edde

> Koleżanko .......


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

swoją drogą 100 tys litrów - niezły basen   :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał gobin
> 
> Koleżanko .......


aż sprawdziłem   :big grin: 

yyy, chyba nie

a może Kolega chce się bić  :Roll:

----------


## zk140t

Ostatni pojawił się taki oto tekst:




> Witam.
> Mam pytanie do użytkowników kotłów na ekogroszek co nie mają piwnicy, a kotłownia jest za mała do przechowywania np. 4 ton ekogroszku, jakie macie rozwiązania. Ja na razie trzymam w plastykowych pojemnikach po 25 kg węgla. Tylko że to wszystko stało w garażu, ale teraz zamieszkaliśy i się zastanawiam gdzie to trzymać, może pod strzechą naukładane jeden na drugim... sam nie wiem


Co radzicie autorowi?
Ja zawsze będę wszystkich zachęcał do budowy piwnicy. Przyda się do wszelkich zastosowań, włącznie z przechowaniem opału.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agaboBIK

popieram...mam i są super  :big grin:

----------


## mynia_pynia

W powiecie wrocławskim jest nie wiele miejscowości gdzie mozna wybudować piwnicę. U mnie nie można a jesli nawet można by było to wolałabym ta kase przeznaczyć na wolnostojący  budynek specjalnie "pierdoły" (czyli kosiarki, i narzędzia ogrodnicze, a także na stoliki i parasolki ogrodowe.

Jeśli chodzi o przechowywanie eko groszku to moja kotłownia ma 8m2 i idąc za ciosem moge powiedzieć: Budujcie większe pomieszczenia gospodarcze!!!
Już nie wspomnę że lepiej niż wywalać kasę w piwnice można wywalić tą kase na pompe ciepła i wtedy ekogroszku nie potrzeba.

----------


## agaboBIK

dla mojego maleńkiego domku i wąskiej a dłuuugiej działki piwnice to wybawienie ...
jest tam pomieszczenie gospodarcze czyli druga kuchnia w której ugotuję pierwszy bigos  :Wink2:  
miejsce pod schodami na zapasy  :Wink2:  
kotłownia ..wiadomo po co
siłownia ...co by moi faceci mieli krzepę  :Wink2:  
i    rowerownio/skuterownia./kosiarkownia/itp.  :big grin:  
i mówcie co chcecie ale ja    już lubię te moje piwnice   :big grin:  
a koszty...?...przecież to częśc domu i to potrzebna więc traktuje ją jak dom
czyli koszty są wliczone w koszty domu...mam ...nazwijmy  to ,,pokoje gospodarcze ,,  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## jacekp71

> Ostatni pojawił się taki oto tekst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Kulin
> 
> ...


piwnica dla opalu to jak strzelanie z armaty do wrobli ....

jest juz watek nt wartosci z posiadania piwnicy - nie ma co sie dublowac,

----------


## zk140t

> piwnica dla opalu to jak strzelanie z armaty do wrobli ....
> 
> jest juz watek nt wartosci z posiadania piwnicy - nie ma co sie dublowac,


Przecież to nie ja wywołuję temat piwnicy.

Robią to ci wszyscy z tzw. pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi o kubaturze 15 m3, w których próbują "upchnąć" klamoty zajmujące przynajmniej 60 m3.

Temat wraca i będzie wracał, ponieważ ludzie budujący dom myślą wyłącznie o "salonach", "sypialniach" itp. a zupełnie pomijają istotną dla wygody życia PIWNICĘ.

----------


## r-32

Włacha !!! Dla mnie dom bez piwnicy to jak auto bez bagażnika  :ohmy:  Albo spodnie bez kieszeni  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Co z tego że na dachu ROBEN i 6 Veluxów,podwórko w granicie i kute ogrodzenie na klinkierach jak nie ma gdzie iść choćby porąbać drewna na rozpałke do kominka w tzw. ciche dni   :cry:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekp71

zk140,

to twoj punkt widzenia, moj jest inny,
ty zobaczyles w pierwszym poscie brak piwnicy, ja natomiast brak odpowiedniej kotlowni,
co ma do rzeczy piwnica ???? trzeba tylko pomyslec przy wyborze projektu i zestawic go z planami odnosnie ogrzewania, aby rozwiazac problem opalu itp,
i piwnica nie jest do tego potrzebna .... oczywiscie bylaby rozwiazaniem klopotu, podobnie jak wspomniana armata na wróbla ....

----------


## zioło

A co gdy nie można wybudować piwnicy?
W moim przypadku, choć chciałem wybudować to musiałem zrezygnować bo wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, grunt nieprzepuszczalny, teren płaski i nie ma co zrobić z wodą, bo też choćbym chciał ją wpompować w jakich rów czy kanalizację deszczową to takich urządzeń brak w okolicy. Sąsiad mojej budowy ma piwnice i w okresach roztopów i dużych opadach deszczu ma wode w tej piwnicy.
I nie każdy myśli tylko o salonie i sypialniach, ale projekty typowe są jakie są i mało który ma dużą kotłownię. Zadbaliśmy natomiast, żeby w domu były wszystkie potrzebne pomieszczenia gospodarcze np. pralno-suszarnia, zgraciarnia (choćby na meble ogrodowe, żeby je schować na zimę, czy miejsce na kartony po sprzęcie elektronicznym), duży garaż, żeby zmieścił sie nie tylko samochód ale także kosiarka do trawy i rowery, spiżarka i inne schowki.
Nie można popadać w paranoję. Ja piwnicy miał nie będę i nie jestem z tego powodu zrozpaczony.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich co nie mają w swoich domach piwnic... ale tych z piwnicami tez pozdrawiam.

----------


## pierwek

> Ja zawsze będę wszystkich zachęcał do budowy piwnicy. Przyda się do wszelkich zastosowań, włącznie z przechowaniem opału.


mnie też będziesz zachęcał ?
okresowo poziom wody gruntowej mam na 1m.

jak widać masz zbyt małe doświadczenie pomimo 3 wybudowanych domów...

pozdrawiam
P.

----------


## mmmad

> mnie też będziesz zachęcał ?
> okresowo poziom wody gruntowej mam na 1m.


To wysoko... jak otwierasz drzwi to Ci sie nie wlewa do srodka?
 :Roll: 

Mam piwnice ok 60 m2. Nie zachecam i nie zabraniam. Kotlownie mam gazowa, wiec ekogroszek odpada. Ale tryb zycia taki, ze nie mam czasu nawet tej piwnicy sensownie zosrganizowac.

A wiec: dopasujcie piwnice, kotlownie i pomieszczenia gospodarcze do Waszego stylu zycia, a potem do potrzeb...

----------


## długi

piwnica niezła rzecz   :Lol:   :Lol:   jest gdzie znosić graty a później sprzątać ,sprzątać ,sprzątać ...............

----------


## pierwek

> Napisał pierwek
> 
> mnie też będziesz zachęcał ?
> okresowo poziom wody gruntowej mam na 1m.
> 
> 
> To wysoko... jak otwierasz drzwi to Ci sie nie wlewa do srodka?


odrobina inteligencji pozwoli każdemu się domyślić w którą stronę jest liczony ten 1m ... wystarczy naprawdę tylko odrobina...   :big grin:

----------


## długi

> Napisał mmmad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pierwek
> 
> ...


odrobina poczucia humoru ....naprawdę wystarczy odrobinę ..................

----------


## ZW

OK, temat piwnicy zamknięty. 

Kolejny odcinek serialu "Wujek dobra rada" za tydzień.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Właśnie mam ogromny dylemat dlaczego nie zrobiłem piwnicy !!! Mądra Pani w UG powiedziała mi, że "się nie da", po czym po uzyskaniu już pozwolenia na budowę okazało się że nia ma z tym problemu. Jestem na etapie wykopów pod ławy fundamentowe i mocno główkuję co tu zrobić żeby choć kawałek piwnicy było. Niestety czas oczekiwania na zmianę projektu, nowe pozwolenie itd. to pewnie ze trzy miesiące, a ekipa już jest na placu boju. 
W sumie jeszcze dobrze nie zacząłem, a mam już inną wizję mojego domu. Dodam jeszcze że mam pod humusem bialutki piasek, a potem żwir, woda podskórna jest na ok. 2 metrach.

----------


## jacekp71

dylematu to ty juz kolego nie masz ! co najwyzej rozterkę ....  :wink: 

a potrzebna ci ta piwnica ?
poszukaj na forum, sa cale tematy o tym czy warto podpiwniczac,
poczytaj, pomysl, policz i zdecyduj ....

ale primo: wstrzymaj prace  :wink:

----------


## pati25

Niestety czas oczekiwania na zmianę projektu, nowe pozwolenie itd. to pewnie ze trzy miesiące, a ekipa już jest na placu boju. 


HE he jak ja cię rozumię   :big grin:

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Pati rozumiem, że masz ten sam problem ?? Gdyby to było tak łatwo wstrzymać ekipę  :smile: , a następny termin bedzie na wiosne 2009r. Chyba podyskutuje z kierbudem - może coś doradzi.
Szukałem tematów na forum i jakoś nie mogę znalezć nic konkretnego.

----------


## jacekp71

a co konkretnego chciales znalezc ?? gotowa odpowiedz ?  :wink: 
nie da rady .... 
forum to zbior opinii pozwalajacych na wyrobienie swojej, tu nie znajdziesz gotowej recepty, i decyzje podejmiesz sam,

----------


## zk140t

PIWNICA - JESTEM ZA.

Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy które akurat w tej chwili nie są używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. 
Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej. 
Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty. Szkoda przecież zasypać ziemią na amen ściany fundamentowe, które mogą być ścianami piwnicy. Ponadto w piwnicy można urządzić kotłownię (nawet pompa ciepła potrzebuje miejsca), pralnię z suszarnią, warsztat podręczny itp. Również piony CO, Wod-Kan dużo łatwiej prowadzić z piwnicy (zawsze coś można zmienić i poprawić co jest prawie niemożliwe nie mając piwnicy. Dzięki temu pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie "zero" można spokojnie wykorzystać na inne (bytowe) cele. 

Tak więc buduj piwnicę, a będziesz z tego rad. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kulin

ja gdybym miał suchy teren piwnica byłaby, może nie pod całym domem ale chociaz pod częścią, ale u mnie teren dośc mokry woda gruntowa wysoko stoi, bałem się że jak z paprają robotę to będą tylko problemy z przeciekająca piwnicą.

----------


## bladyy78

Powiem tak chcesz mięć piwnice to ja sobie zrób teraz a później zrób projekt przebudowy. Ja mam mała piwniczkę a raczej pseudo piwnice miałem kanał samochodowy o długości 8m i szerokości 1m. Umieszczony był miedzy fundamentami i zamiast go zasypać to tylko zrobiłem nad nim strop i zrobiła się mała piwniczka. W projekcie tej piwniczki nie ma i nie zamierzam nawet bawić się w nanoszenia jej do projektu.

----------


## jacekp71

> Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty.


poza cala resztą, to to juz czysta demagogia ....

te wyzsze sciany trzeba gdzies wymurowac, wiec koszt robot ziemnych rosnie, dodajmy izolacje, no i roznica w ilosci M6 znaczna, strop to tez kasa nie w kij dmuchal .... a 200T piasku ? bez porownania mniej ....

----------


## Basia1112

Nie wiem jak to załatwić od strony formalnej,bo ja  mam zezwolenie na piwnicę.Nie mieszkam jeszcze,ale już jestem zadowolona z piwnic.Teren podmokły,gliniasty,ale drenaż i odprowadzenie do kanalizacji deszczowej,którą mam z dwóch stron działki chyba zrobiony dobrze.Pzrzez całą zimę-raczej mokrą i deszczową nie było ani grama wody w piwnicy,a tego się bardzo bałam.Ja też jestem za piwnicą,jak jest możliwość to buduj-tego póżniej już nie zrobisz.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Ja bardzo chętnie ją zbuduję, tylko jak to zrobić żeby nie wstrzymywać prac na pozwolenia itd... Sami wiecie ile czeka się na ekipę pod Warszawa w dodatku w dobrej cenie.

----------


## mariankossy

Piwnica to dobra rzecz.
Mieszkałem w takim domu, ale było mało (64m2 piwnica),
to wybudowałem z ojcem bud. gospodarczy z garażem,  :big grin:   taki mały 5x11 metrów, dodatkowo z poddaszem ( bo może się przydać  :Wink2:  )
Teraz wszystko zagracone zbędnymi rzeczami i starociami, a jedna piwniczka 4x4 m naprawde wystarcza, suszarnia + spiżarnia)  :Lol: 

Teraz buduje dom z użytk. poddaszem + strych bez piwnicy( z boku garaż z kotłownią 3,4x 2,3m.I to mi wystarczy  :big grin:  
Na strychu będą  rzeczy sezonowe, w garażu samochód + narzędzia , nawozy, kosiarka i rowery, w kotłowni (na gaz) przetwory,nasiona.

A dom bez piwnic jest 30% tańszy, to nie tylko ściany,strop ale kafelki, oświetlenie, malowanie, drzwi, okna itp.

Takie jest moje zdanie, masz kase to buduj z piwnicą, nie masz to bez.
 (moi znajomi: jeden mieszka w domu bez wykończonych piwnic już 2 rok, druga ma piwnice extra wykończone  z barkiem i stołem bilardowym ale użytkowe poddasze w stanie surowym już ponad 3 lata ( dom 349m2), trzeci nie wprowadza się od grudnia 07 bo brakło kasy na pierdoły ( biały montaż+ meble kuchenne i żyrandole + wykonczenie chodniki , podjazd i taras ) ale w piwnicy wykonczone ok jak w domu ( nawet kuchnia gazowa i dodatkowa zamrażarka na mięsko i wedliny swojskie)

Dom buduj na swoje możliwości finansowe" z zapasem",
 "bo kto się buduje  ,tego się nie żałuje" ( i kasę ciągną z takiego ile wlezie)

----------


## dorkaS

> Ja bardzo chętnie ją zbuduję, tylko jak to zrobić żeby nie wstrzymywać prac na pozwolenia itd... Sami wiecie ile czeka się na ekipę pod Warszawa w dodatku w dobrej cenie.


Powiem szczerze,  że znając siebie wstrzymałabym wszystko, trzy miesiace to jest bardzo krotko, chyba ze juz nie masz gdzie mieszkac i bardzo sie spieszysz z budowa.. Mieszkałam w trzech różnych domach, wszystkich z piwnicami, i to jest TO. A teraz mam wode  gruntowa tak wysoko, ze do szamba by sie najchetniej gora wlewala i musze zrezygnowac z piwnic. Dla mnie to poprostu tragedia. A wciaz sie zastanawiam, czy jednak ich nie zrobic, odwadniac i kombinowac, ale w moim przypadku chyba to nie bedzie mialo sensu, albo koszty zrobia sie zbyt wysokie. Jesli masz mozliwosc wyboru, to PIWNICOM powiedz tak.

----------


## profus

A ja się uparłem na piwnice i ją sobie zrobiłem. Trochę wbrew opiniom innych. Wodę gruntową znalazłem około 1 m pod posadowieniem fundamentów a grunt to glina. Trochę kasy wydałem na zaizolowanie. Jeszcze nie mieszkam. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.

----------


## dorkaS

> A ja się uparłem na piwnice i ją sobie zrobiłem. Trochę wbrew opiniom innych. Wodę gruntową znalazłem około 1 m pod posadowieniem fundamentów a grunt to glina. Trochę kasy wydałem na zaizolowanie. Jeszcze nie mieszkam. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.


Profus, mozesz polac troche wody na moj mlyn? Jak izolowales, drenowales czy cos innego? Mozesz to szczegolowo opisac, moze masz jakis dziennik?

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

uuu kupe lat mnie nie było ..
Udało mi sie wykonczyć dom i od sierpnia juz w nim mieszkam
Myslę, ze moge odpowiedziec na pytanko "piwnica za i przeciw"
Dom mam w całości podpiwniczony.
Osobiście nie chciałem słuchać na etapie projektowania i budowy o piwnicach!!
Koszty koszty i nic więcej!!
Uległem rodzinie "buduj piwnice".
ufff i wybudowałem.
Teraz co schodzę do piwnicy to się uśmiecham i mam ochotę ich wycałować tak się ciesze.
Jest jedna rzecz co mnie wkurza - ciągłe gadanie "a widzisz, co byś zrobił bez piwnic"  :smile: 

Konieczne założenia:
1. Niski poziom wód gruntowych
2.Wejście do piwnicy z zewnątrz (z ogrodu) i z wewnątrz domu (z przedpokoju)

Plusy:
1. Miejsce na kotłownie
2. Miejsce na narty sanki kosiarki dupiarki ..
3. Majsterkownia - jak to w domu tu coś przybić tam coś podkleić ...
4. Składzik ogrodowy
5. Spiżarnia
6. Odkurzacz centralny 
7. PRALNIA I SUSZARNIA !
8. Wszystkie rury idą w piwnicy

Minusy:
Tylko jeden koszt.
Tez myslałem jak wiekszość ludzi - eee tam tylko strop zamiast piachu do tego troche wyzsza sciana i to wszystko - ale to nie tak pieknie:
do kosztów nalezy doliczyć:
1. wyzsze sciany
2. czarne mazidło na te sciany
3. Styropian 5 cm
6. Folia na styropian
7. Strop (stal nie jest tania)
8. Instalacja elektryczna (gniazdka, włączniki, oswietlenie, siła)
9. Rozbudowana instalacja wod-kan. (np. dodatkowa umywalka, dodatkowa kratka ściekowa w pralni..)
10. Dodatkowe schody na zewnątrz 
11. Dodatkowe schody do domu
12. Drzwi zewnętrzne
13. Drzwi wewnętrzne
14. Płytki chociażby na podłogę
15. Dłuższy komin
16. Okna 
17. Tynki w piwnicy
18. Malowanie 
19. Przeróbka projektu (w moim przypadku bo nie był podpiwniczony .. bagatelka 1000 zł)
20. Parapety

Oczywiście to są spostrzeżenia wynikające z mojej piwnicy. 
Ktoś może mi zarzucić, ze mozna duzo taniej zrobić piwnice. 
Znajoma nie zrobiła płytek poniewaz "jak wieszam pranie w suszarni to woda lepiej wsiąka w posadzke betonową"   :ohmy:  
Tak wiec kazdy argumentuje róznie swoją decyzję. 

Mysle, że lepiej powiedziec "nie mam kasy na to", niż idiotycznie wytłumaczać swoje decyzje.
Reasumując - ja zrobiłem piwnice i jestem cholernie z tego zadowolony, inni nie zrobili.
Dlaczego?? 
Moze nie mieli kasy, moze chcieli szybko wybudować, może z lenistwa, moze z głupoty, a może tez wynikało to z warunków, poziomu wód gruntowych itp.
W sumie co to mnie obchodzi  :smile: 

Piwnice - ZA !!!

----------


## Lew2

> PIWNICA - JESTEM ZA.
> Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy które akurat w tej chwili nie są używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. 
> Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
> Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej. 
> Pozdrawiam.


100% popieram. O komforcie mieszkania nie decydują: flizy choćby najdroższe, terakota, ściany, ozdoby, marmurki mimo że deweloperzy to przedstawiają jako "wysoki standard". O komforcie i standardzie mieszkania w domu świadczą m. in. następujące rzeczy:
1) Garaż dostępny w pantoflach
2) Ilość pomieszczeń gospodarczych i na różne rupiecie
3) wiele innych w dalszej kolejności: np. suszarnia na bieliznę

Jak widzę domy do sprzedaży po 0,5 mln złotych bez garażu i infrastruktury gospodarczej (!) to myślę skąd się biorą tacy debile-architekci bez wyobraźni.

----------


## agaboBIK

też mam piętro w dół   :Wink2:  i już się cieszę...  :big grin:  
a wszystko z powodu wąskiej działki ....ale działka darowana od teściowej  :Wink2:  
a ,,darowanemu koniowi się w morde nie patrzy ,, nie?  :Wink2:

----------


## piotrulex

jednym z naszych warunkow budowy w konkretnym miejscu byla piwnica i to ze mozna ja tam miec. jest okolo polowe schowana w piwnicy bo parter ma na zewnatrz z 3-4 schody oraz chyba 6 wewnatrz

tylko z piwnica ale nie calkiem schowana 

(garaz na 2 auta, motocykl, skuter, rowery, kotlownia, male pomieszczenie na ewentualny przyszlosciowo kociol gazowy z dostepem do komina, male cos na troche sloikow a zwlaszcza korniszonych ogórasków, i najwazniejsze pomieszczenie pralnio-suszarnio-prasowalnia gdzie moze kiedys postawimy sobie sucha saune finska   :big grin:  )

----------


## zk140t

> O komforcie i standardzie mieszkania w domu świadczą m. in. następujące rzeczy:
> 1) Garaż dostępny w pantoflach
> 2) Ilość pomieszczeń gospodarczych i na różne rupiecie
> 3) wiele innych w dalszej kolejności: np. suszarnia na bieliznę
> 
> Jak widzę domy do sprzedaży po 0,5 mln złotych bez garażu i infrastruktury gospodarczej (!) to myślę skąd się biorą tacy debile-architekci bez wyobraźni.


Otóż to.

----------


## profus

> Napisał profus
> 
> A ja się uparłem na piwnice i ją sobie zrobiłem. Trochę wbrew opiniom innych. Wodę gruntową znalazłem około 1 m pod posadowieniem fundamentów a grunt to glina. Trochę kasy wydałem na zaizolowanie. Jeszcze nie mieszkam. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.
> 
> 
> Profus, mozesz polac troche wody na moj mlyn? Jak izolowales, drenowales czy cos innego? Mozesz to szczegolowo opisac, moze masz jakis dziennik?


Tutaj mam opisane jak zrobiłem. Poczytaj te dwa wątki jak mają inni i twoja decyzja.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post17630...light=#1763029
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post17926...light=#1792627

Powodzenia. Na razie u mnie w piwnicy jest sucho i mam nadzieję, że tak zostanie. Będzie jeszcze jeden test - najważniejszy - gdy Wisła wyleje, wtedy się okaże.

----------


## bobiczek

Odpowiedź wybudowanego z błedem piwnicznym.
Teraz, już to zrób drenaż opaskowy tak, jakbyś chciał miec piwnicę, a potem zobaczysz.
Ja zrobiłem drenaż tak jakby jej nie miało być, potem zrobiłem, jedyny kłopot właśnie że drenaż zrobiłem wysoko.
A piwnicę mam i nie żałuję.
Tyle że koszty zrobiły sie duże - potem, po robieniu od dupy strony

----------


## dorkaS

> Tutaj mam opisane jak zrobiłem. Poczytaj te dwa wątki jak mają inni i twoja decyzja.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post17630...light=#1763029
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post17926...light=#1792627
> 
> Powodzenia. Na razie u mnie w piwnicy jest sucho i mam nadzieję, że tak zostanie. Będzie jeszcze jeden test - najważniejszy - gdy Wisła wyleje, wtedy się okaże.


Dzieki, zaraz sie bede przegryzac. U nas do Wisly jest ca. 800m. Sasiadka mowila, ze podczas powodzi w 97 woda sie zatrzymala.... no widzi, pani, ten slupek?...no to tam.... Calkiem niezle, jestesmy bezpieczni, slupek jakies 300 m od granicy dzialki  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## dorkaS

Tak swoja droga, zastanawiam sie nad jeszcze nad posadzka w piwnicy. W domu , w ktorym obecnie mieszkam /budowany w latach 60tych/, piwnice sprawiaja wrazenie suchych, nie ma zapachu stechlizny, grzyba itp. swietnie w pralni suszy sie pranie.  Ale po ulewnych deszczach sa dwa miejsca, gdzie na posadzce pojawia sie woda. Sciany nie sa otynkowane, sprawiaja wrazenie suchutkich, tylko ta woda na podlodze. Czasem to spora kaluza. 

Jak, wy, ktorzy juz robiliscie piwnice, radziliscie sobie z problemem izolacji od tej strony (podlogi), co dodawaliscie na spod poza standardy zawarte w projekcie.

----------


## profus

> Jak, wy, ktorzy juz robiliscie piwnice, radziliscie sobie z problemem izolacji od tej strony (podlogi), co dodawaliscie na spod poza standardy zawarte w projekcie.


Patrząc od dołu to mam zrobioną posadzkę tak:

1. grunt rodzimy - glina
2. piasek - ok. 15 - 20 cm
3. chudziak - 10 cm
4. papa termozgrzewalna wywinięta na ściany ok. 10 cm. Styk ściany z podłogą podwójnie gdzie się dało.
5. Folia czarna gruba - 3mm.
6. Folia czarna zwykła.
7. Styropian FS20 10 cm.
8. Folia czarna zwykła.
9. Jastrych ok. 7 - 9 cm.

PS.
U mnie jak Wisła wylewa przy najwyższym stanie jak okoliczni pamiętają to jakieś 80 - 100 m od granicy i niżej jakieś 2 - 3 m. (spadek terenu)

----------


## ZW

Jeśli już nic Ci się nie uda z kierbudem to może zbuduj piwnicę "wolnostojącą" (ziemiankę) ? Wiem że nie to samo, ale zawsze kawałek piwnicy.

edit
piwnica to kolejne schody w domu. jeśli masz miejsce na działce - może lepiej naziemne pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

pozdrawiam

----------


## zk140t

Na tę chwilę widać, że większość postów jest ZA piwnicą.
Czyli świadomość społeczeństwa rośnie.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Więc piwnicy nie będzie  :sad: 
Po pierwsze kasa, po drugie obawiam się żab w piwnicy bo mój dom będzie pośrodku trzech rzek Bug, Narew i Rządza do których mam po około 300 m. i niby pare osób wkoło ma piwnice, ale jak przybrało wody to mieli żaby. Więc mówi się trudno, najwyżej będę budował drugi dom jak mi coś odbije. Obawiam się wilgoci i pleśni i jakoś muszę to przeboleć.

----------


## Mammamija

A może mała piwniczka pod schodami prowadzącymi na górę? Bedzie około 3-4 m2 powierzchni na ...

----------


## Szarbia

> Jak, wy, ktorzy juz robiliscie piwnice, radziliscie sobie z problemem izolacji od tej strony (podlogi), co dodawaliscie na spod poza standardy zawarte w projekcie.


U mnie lawy i podloga piwnicy zostaly wylane jako jedna tafla z betomu B20 z dodatkiem madafaka uszczelniajacym   :cool:  



Efekt jest taki ze jak w lutym spadl snieg gdy nie bylo stropu to woda do tej pory stoi jeszcze   :Lol:   a w zwykly beton to by juz dawno wsiakla. Tak wiec od dolu nie podejdzie.

----------


## dorkaS

Jest coraz lepiej, zaczelismy od poczatku zastanawiac sie nad naszym projektem. Te piwnice nie daja mi spokoju  :smile:  Na razie usiluje wydrzec dokumentacje geologiczna z rak naszego architekta, i zobaczymy co madry geolog wypisal. Co prawda sasiedzi musieli uszczelniac szambo bo im cieklo, ale  nie ma jak idea fix.

Szarbia i profus dzieki za konkrety, a innych prosze o nastepne  :smile:

----------


## sjux5

Z mojej strony inny + na korzyść piwnicy. My mamy kotłownie (tradycyjna), na parterze i dość blisko części mieszkalnej. Ogolnie niby super bo blisko i dwa kroki.
Jednak ilosc mikrobrudu ktory wpada do mieszkania jest duza, widac po skarpetkach dzieci i fugach ktore szybko sie brudzą. nie chodzi nawet o wnoszony brud ale krótką drogę dla kurzu przy przeciagach/zamykaniu/otwieraniu drzwi.
Piwnica, z zalozenia dalej i po schodach to zawsze jakas opcja dlugiej drogi, wytrzepania butow na schodach itp..
Następnie, w zaleznosci od rodzaju piwnicy (tym razem nie kotłowania) to chłód - przetwory, wino  :Smile: , worek ziemnniaczków ktore potrzebują nizszej temperatury.
Nie budowałbym piwnicy jako magazynek na rzeczy typu kosiarka/rower - wnoszenie wynoszenie to raczje minus niz +

Powodzenia

----------


## dorkaS

Ja mogę wyliczać kolejne zalety piwnic: 
-chowasz wszelkie kwiaty, cebulki i inne na zime,
-Kosiarki, meble ogrodowe wnosisz jesienia, a na wiosne wyciagasz, 
-makulatura, butelki, zelastwo, czeka w kolejce na smietnik w piwnicy, 
-wszelkie kalosze i inne oblocone rzeczy ustawiasz przejsciowo w piwnicy /i tam z reguly czekaja do nastepnego razu/, 
-deskorolki, zabawki ogrodowe, itp.
-latwiej sciagasz meza na obiad z warsztatu, gdy wystarczy krzyknac przez drzwi znajdujace sie np. naprzeciwko kuchni,
-rabiesz sobie zima drewno do kominka w piwnicy i nie marzniesz, 
-baniak z winem dojrzewa w piwnicy, rodzina chetnie skacze po przetwory, 
-kot moze zamelinowac  sie w zaciszu starych mebli celem wydania na swiat potomstwa
-dzieci swietnie sie bawia w chowanego
-mozesz sobie urzadzic pokoj bilardowy, fitness albo pralnie
-itd. itd.

----------


## dorkaS

> U mnie lawy i podloga piwnicy zostaly wylane jako jedna tafla z betomu B20 z dodatkiem madafaka uszczelniajacym


Moze pytanie lamerskie, ale google mi wyrzucaja przy madafaku rzeczy chyba nie na temat  :smile:  Co to jest ten madafak ?

----------


## Barbossa

Prince spiewał kiedyś o seksi mf




> Efekt jest taki ze jak w lutym spadl snieg gdy nie bylo stropu to woda do tej pory stoi jeszcze  a w zwykly beton to by juz dawno wsiakla. Tak wiec od dolu nie podejdzie.


nadinterpretacja

----------


## Szarbia

> Jak, wy, ktorzy juz robiliscie piwnice, radziliscie sobie z problemem izolacji od tej strony (podlogi), co dodawaliscie na spod poza standardy zawarte w projekcie.


Najpierw zrobilem badanie gruntu - woda 3.5 m a wykop 1.8 m.
Potem zrobilem sledztwo wsrod sasiadow - wszyscy mieli problemy i maja zasypane piwnice   :ohmy:  . Ale dlaczego? No bo w piwnicy mieli kranik i kibelek, ktore wylewaly gdy kanalizacja nie wyrabia. Dodam, ze zapewne wiekszosc z nich ma deszczowke podlaczona do kanalizacji   :Confused:  
Nastepna sprawa - z badania gruntu wyszlo, ze i tak trzeba kopac do 1.7 m bo plyciej jest grunt niestabilny. A zasypywanie takiego dola tez kosztuje.

Na wszelaki sluczaj dokupilem rzeczony dodatek do betonu - 300 zl.
Bloczki z zewnatrz na dole zostaly uszczelnione specjalna zaprawa (1000 zl) i pomalowane potem folia w plynie. Na to poszedl styro. Po otynkowaniu zostal pomalowany znowu folia w plynie (1100 zl) na wysokosc 1 m a potem na to dysperbit do poziomu gruntu.
Jak bedzie dzialal ImageSchack to wstawie foty.

----------


## Barbossa

a co to ma do rzeczy   :Roll:

----------


## Szarbia

Zedytowalem poprzedniego posta

----------


## pierwek

chyba chodziło o to że taki cuda przy izolacji wyczyniał  a i tak trzeba będzie zasypać...   :Wink2:

----------


## Albar

> Więc piwnicy nie będzie 
> Po pierwsze kasa, po drugie obawiam się żab w piwnicy bo mój dom będzie pośrodku trzech rzek Bug, Narew i Rządza do których mam po około 300 m. i niby pare osób wkoło ma piwnice, ale jak przybrało wody to mieli żaby. Więc mówi się trudno, najwyżej będę budował drugi dom jak mi coś odbije. Obawiam się wilgoci i pleśni i jakoś muszę to przeboleć.


*zk140t*



> Otóż to.
> ............Czyli świadomość społeczeństwa rośnie.


Nie jestem przeciwnikiem piwnic. Decydujący wpływ na ich budowanie mają warunki geologiczne i ekonomiczne. W przypadku złych warunków geologicznych można się uprzeć i budować piwnicę ale trzeba mieć mnóstwo kasy. 
Tak że świadomość raczej tu nie odgrywa większej roli.

----------


## pierwek

dokładnie tak - ja robiłbym piwnicę ale nie będę się kopał z koniem...tzn z wodą na 1m ppg

----------


## Szarbia

> chyba chodziło o to że taki cuda przy izolacji wyczyniał  a i tak trzeba będzie zasypać...


Nadinterpretacja   :Wink2:

----------


## waldibmw

> Napisał zk140t
> 
> PIWNICA - JESTEM ZA.
> Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy które akurat w tej chwili nie są używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. 
> Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
> Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> ...


                                                                     Z tad sie biora ze na pewnym etapie zycia i jego poziomie piwnica i garaz niejest potrzebny,balkon zwlaszcza od strony ulicy tez  :big grin:

----------


## hosss

A moze tak dom niepodpiwniczony, tylko z duza iloscia pomieszczen gospodarczych?

Piwnica trakowana jest jako magazyn. Czy nie mozna by zamiast powierzczhni piwnicy zrobic ze 100m2 pomieszczen gospodarczych? 
Cos ala wiekszy garaz + strych nad nim, Nie powinno to byc trudne. Powiedzmy jakies 60m2 na parterze i 40m2 na strrychu. Lzejsze rzeczy wnosimy na strcych (zamiast po schodach do piwniicy) ciezkie (kosiarki, opony etc) zostawiamy na parterze. Czy koszt czegos takiego bylby wiekszy czy mniejszy od piwnicy?

Odpada w tym przypadku zasadniczy problem z izolacia scian i woda w piwnicy. Na rownych dzialkach moim zdaniem to rozwiazanie lepsze niz piwnica. Na dzialkach ze spadkiem piwnica tak czy siak sama wychodzi.

/Hosss

----------


## Szarbia

> A moze tak dom niepodpiwniczony, tylko z duza iloscia pomieszczen gospodarczych?
> 
> Piwnica trakowana jest jako magazyn. Czy nie mozna by zamiast powierzczhni piwnicy zrobic ze 100m2 pomieszczen gospodarczych? 
> Cos ala wiekszy garaz + strych nad nim, Nie powinno to byc trudne. Powiedzmy jakies 60m2 na parterze i 40m2 na strrychu. Lzejsze rzeczy wnosimy na strcych (zamiast po schodach do piwniicy) ciezkie (kosiarki, opony etc) zostawiamy na parterze. Czy koszt czegos takiego bylby wiekszy czy mniejszy od piwnicy?
> 
> Odpada w tym przypadku zasadniczy problem z izolacia scian i woda w piwnicy. Na rownych dzialkach moim zdaniem to rozwiazanie lepsze niz piwnica. Na dzialkach ze spadkiem piwnica tak czy siak sama wychodzi.
> 
> /Hosss


No ale do tego potrzeba wiekszej dzialki.

----------


## dorkaS

> A moze tak dom niepodpiwniczony, tylko z duza iloscia pomieszczen gospodarczych?
> 
> 
> /Hosss


A jak WZtka nie pozwala zabudowac wiecej niz 17% dzialki? Wiem, mozna kupic wieksza dzialke   :smile:

----------


## pierwek

chodzi o to że jak są dobre warunki gruntowe to koszt zrobienia piwnicy nie jest porażający - wykop i tak się robi... a zrobienie dodatkowych pomieszczeń gospodarczych w parterze to niestety duże koszty

----------


## zk140t

> chodzi o to że jak są dobre warunki gruntowe to koszt zrobienia piwnicy nie jest porażający - wykop i tak się robi... a zrobienie dodatkowych pomieszczeń gospodarczych w parterze to niestety duże koszty


Uważam to za zdrowe podejście do sprawy.

----------


## Szarbia

> Napisał dorkaS
> 
> Jak, wy, ktorzy juz robiliscie piwnice, radziliscie sobie z problemem izolacji od tej strony (podlogi), co dodawaliscie na spod poza standardy zawarte w projekcie.
> 
> 
> Najpierw zrobilem badanie gruntu - woda 3.5 m a wykop 1.8 m.
> Potem zrobilem sledztwo wsrod sasiadow - wszyscy mieli problemy i maja zasypane piwnice   . Ale dlaczego? No bo w piwnicy mieli kranik i kibelek, ktore wylewaly gdy kanalizacja nie wyrabia. Dodam, ze zapewne wiekszosc z nich ma deszczowke podlaczona do kanalizacji   
> Nastepna sprawa - z badania gruntu wyszlo, ze i tak trzeba kopac do 1.7 m bo plyciej jest grunt niestabilny. A zasypywanie takiego dola tez kosztuje.
> 
> ...

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

> Jak widzę domy do sprzedaży po 0,5 mln złotych bez garażu i infrastruktury gospodarczej (!) to myślę skąd się biorą tacy debile-architekci bez wyobraźni.


Zastanawiam się czy jesteś zwyklym ignorantem, czy tylko kreujesz sie na "kretyna miesiaca"?

Uprzedze twoje zarzuty, Mieszkam w domu z 147m piwnicą

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

> Jak widzę domy do sprzedaży po 0,5 mln złotych bez garażu i infrastruktury gospodarczej (!) to myślę skąd się biorą tacy debile-architekci bez wyobraźni.


Zastanawiam się czy jesteś zwyklym ignorantem, czy tylko kreujesz sie na "kretyna miesiaca"?

Uprzedze twoje zarzuty, Mieszkam w domu z 147m piwnicą



> Takie jest moje zdanie, masz kase to buduj z piwnicą, nie masz to bez.


Amen

----------


## anpi

U mnie były 2 wady piwnicy:
- koszt domu wyższy lekko licząc jakieś 20-30 tysięcy
- konieczność zmiany projektu, a co za tym idzie opóźnienie budowy

Poza tym same zalety. Jednak nie zdecydowałem się. Za te 20-30 tysięcy zamierzam zbudować wolnostojący garaż o powierzchni ok. 60 m kw.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Anpi zamierzam zrobić dokładnie tak samo. Obleciałem urzędy i musiałbym od nowa całą procedurę o PNB zaczynać od nowa włącznie z zakupem tego samego , ale nowego projektu i kolejną adaptacją, planem zagosp., mapkami etc.więc kolejna masa kasy psu w dupe. Żyjemy w Polsce, a to b. piękny kraj.

Właśnie dwa dni temu podłączyli mi prąd na budowie, więc mam do sprzedania generator diesla 3 fazowy 6 kw po przebiegu jakieś 3 roboczodni  :smile: 

Czy u Was na budowie też szło tony gwożdzi do szalunków ??

----------


## zk140t

> Czy u Was na budowie też szło tony gwożdzi do szalunków ??


Owszem.
Tony i to te cięższe tony.
Gwoździe to najbardziej pożądany towar na budowie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## edde

mi poszło jak dotychczas jakieś 15kg, na ławy, ściany fund monolit., chudziak w piwnicy i strop nad nią, do tony jeszcze mi trochę brakuje   :big grin:  
może Twoi budowlańcy mają drugi etat wpunkcie skupu surowców wtórnych...  :wink:

----------


## anpi

> Anpi zamierzam zrobić dokładnie tak samo. Obleciałem urzędy i musiałbym od nowa całą procedurę o PNB zaczynać od nowa włącznie z zakupem tego samego , ale nowego projektu i kolejną adaptacją, planem zagosp., mapkami etc.więc kolejna masa kasy psu w dupe. Żyjemy w Polsce, a to b. piękny kraj.
> 
> Właśnie dwa dni temu podłączyli mi prąd na budowie, więc mam do sprzedania generator diesla 3 fazowy 6 kw po przebiegu jakieś 3 roboczodni 
> 
> Czy u Was na budowie też szło tony gwożdzi do szalunków ??


Gwoździ poszło kilkanaście, jak nie kilkadziesiąt kilo, muszę sprawdzić w moim arkuszu z wydatkami.

Procedura przy zmianie projektu jest powalająca. Co prawda są ludzie, którzy robią takie zmiany bez projektu, ale ryzyko jest spore.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

W związku z tym, że nasz ekipa wyleciała postanowiliśmu doprojektować piwnicę. Mamy na to 1.5 m-ca mam nadzieję, że się uda.
Oby nam tylko kasy styknęło na SS otwarty.

Dom ma 145 użytkowej i ok. 120 po podłodze. 
Narazie liczę ile to bedzie drożej. Jak wiecie to śmiało piszcie. 
Najwyżej schabowe zamienimy na coś tańszego  :smile:

----------

> ... Najwyżej schabowe zamienimy na coś tańszego


sojowymi kotletami mozna  duzo nadgonic  ...
a na upartego to nawet placki ziemniaczane ... jak chrupiace i rumieniutkie to podobne do schabowych ...
tylko trzyj na tarce w takie małe paseczki - smaczniejsze 
sprawdzone   :Wink2:

----------


## andrzejek

[quote="Świetlik"]W związku z tym, że nasz ekipa wyleciała postanowiliśmu doprojektować piwnicę. Mamy na to 1.5 m-ca mam nadzieję, że się uda.
Oby nam tylko kasy styknęło na SS otwarty.

Dom ma 145 użytkowej i ok. 120 po podłodze. 
Mam piwnicę , wybudowana w zeszlym roku, po podlodze  nespelna 130 m kw.,zrobiona izolacja pozioma (Deitermann) i pionowa, ocieplona Styrodurem.W zeszlym roku jej koszt wyniosl mnie ponad 90 tys. zl, dojdzie jeszcze koszt posadzki i jej izolacji, tynkow, instalacji elektr. itp..Ach, mam zrobiony jeszcze drenaż opaskowy .Piwnica to b. droga i klopotliwa rze cz, ktorej osobiscie bym staral sie unikac.Wolalbym zbudowac wieksze pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

----------


## r-32

UUUUwielbiam ten temat !!
Piwnica - tak czy nie ?
Powiem tak ! Jeśli tylko warunki na to pozwalają - tak !!
Koszty w przypadku "suchych" gruntów" moim zdaniem 
nie podniosą "bardzo"kosztów.
Piszę "bardzo" z wiadomych powodów.
Mieszkam (9 lat)w domu 2rodzinnym z piwnicą   :Lol:   :Lol:  
i NIEWYOBRAŻAM sobie jak by to było bez piwnicy.
Argumentów - potok  !!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szarbia

> Argumentów - potok  !!


Z tymi potokami to bylbym ostrozny w takim temacie   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

[quote="andrzejek"]


> W związku z tym, że nasz ekipa wyleciała postanowiliśmu doprojektować piwnicę. Mamy na to 1.5 m-ca mam nadzieję, że się uda.
> Oby nam tylko kasy styknęło na SS otwarty.
> 
> Dom ma 145 użytkowej i ok. 120 po podłodze. 
> Mam piwnicę , wybudowana w zeszlym roku, po podlodze  nespelna 130 m kw.,zrobiona izolacja pozioma (Deitermann) i pionowa, ocieplona Styrodurem.W zeszlym roku jej koszt wyniosl mnie ponad 90 tys. zl, dojdzie jeszcze koszt posadzki i jej izolacji, tynkow, instalacji elektr. itp..Ach, mam zrobiony jeszcze drenaż opaskowy .Piwnica to b. droga i klopotliwa rze cz, ktorej osobiscie bym staral sie unikac.Wolalbym zbudowac wieksze pomieszczenie gospodarcze.


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   90 tys za piwnicę   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
za tyle to ja bym surówkę swoją postawił, włącznie z piwnicą, albo w bagnie budujesz (tudzież innych porównywalnych warunkach) albo zdrowo przeplaciłeś, no i zalezy co w ta cenę wliczasz, znam takich co mówią ze piwnica droga, licząc koszty zaczynają od zakupu działki, projektu, przyłaczy, geodetów itp jakby bez piwnicy tego nie potrzebowali..

----------


## dorkaS

> Dom ma 145 użytkowej i ok. 120 po podłodze. 
> Mam piwnicę , wybudowana w zeszlym roku, po podlodze  nespelna 130 m kw.,zrobiona izolacja pozioma (Deitermann) i pionowa, ocieplona Styrodurem.W zeszlym roku jej koszt wyniosl mnie ponad 90 tys. zl, dojdzie jeszcze koszt posadzki i jej izolacji, tynkow, instalacji elektr. itp..
> 
>    90 tys za piwnicę    
> za tyle to ja bym surówkę swoją postawił, włącznie z piwnicą, albo w bagnie budujesz (tudzież innych porównywalnych warunkach) albo zdrowo przeplaciłeś, no i zalezy co w ta cenę wliczasz, znam takich co mówią ze piwnica droga, licząc koszty zaczynają od zakupu działki, projektu, przyłaczy, geodetów itp jakby bez piwnicy tego nie potrzebowali..


Ale nie wiadomo, ile ta piwnica ma w pionie, wiemy tylko, ze po podlodze ma 130 m2, a moze to sa ze dwie kondygnacje, tylko w dol.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Wg moich obliczeń za materiały zapłacę ok. 15-20 tyś więcej, więc jest to gra warta świeczki. Geotechnik twierdzi, że jak woda jest na 2 m. to śmiało można 170 cm. wjechać wgłąb, pozatym na mojej działce jest piasek łatwoprzepuszczalny o średniej spoistości  :smile:  fachowe nazewnictwo. 

A teraz opis przygody z Archonem;

dzwonię tam i mówię, że potrzebuje kolejny egzemplarz projektu, a że pozwolenie na budowe już mam a wydz. budownictwa nie chce sie zgodzić na sam projekt piwnicy tylko na całą dok. od nowa i pytam tej pani ile za to ? 

Pani na to że damy 10 % rabatu. A ja jej pytam czy jak kupi Windows i zniszczy płyte to czy mysi od nowa płacić za płytę z licencją - no to pani mówi że nie.

Więc jak już mam projekt, a potrzebuje drugi to powinni mi go sprzedać po kosztach wytworzenia. 

No to damy rabat po rozmowie z prezesem 50 % 

To mnie niestety już mocno wqr...o i powiedziałem Pani, że na takie praktyki są odpowiednie urzędy...... (gadka z prezesem) No to zapłaci pan 200 zł i tą cenę uważam za odpowiednią.

Inwestor to nie krowa do dojenia, a im się tak wciąż wydaje.

Poleciały jeszcze inne słowa, ale szkoda pisać bo gadka trwała z 10 min.

----------


## dorkaS

Swietlik czyli jednak piwnica?! Gratuluje i trzymam kciuki., zeby wszsytko dobrze poszlo i woda w piwnicach nie stala  :smile:  !!!

----------


## Szarbia

> woda jest na 2 m


Ale moze podejsc metr do gory.
Buduj wanne chlopie.

----------


## imported_Świetlik

Jest wkoiło pare domów z piwnicami i mówią, że nigdy nie mieli wody. Dziś byłem u sąsiadki i musiałem naocznie sam to sprawdzić. Jest sucho, a dom już ma ok 15 lat i mąż tej Pani m,ówi, że nawet nie ma izolacji tylko samo malowanie dysperbitem. Więc mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. Ja chce mieć w piwnicy salon audio wię musi być ok  :smile:

----------


## zk140t

> po 3 latach mieszkania w nowym domu zmieniłabym jedno. Wybudowałabym dom z piwnicą!!!Zla jestem, ze wyedukowałam sie na Muratorze, a tam zdecydowanie polecali dom bez piwnicy.
> 
> Wnioski po 3 latach
> _ nie mam gdzie trzymac wina, nalewek robionych namietnie przez meża
> - mieszkam na zadupiu i kupuja większe ilosci wody, soków itd
> - nie mam gdzie trzymac mebli ogrodowych w zimie
> - opony, narty, kosiarka zasmiecaja mi garaz
> - nie mam miiejsca na stare numery Muratora
> - nie mam miiejsca na wielka zamrazarke skrzyniowa, a mogłabym tam trzymac mrozone, owoce, pierogi i gołabki mamine
> ...


Wielokrotnie pisałem, że dom MUSI mieć piwnicę.
Nadal to podtrzymuję.

----------


## frupper

Popieram także - dlatego piwnica pod całym budynkiem, zadecydował też o tym wybór systemu ogrzewania i lokalizacji kotlowni/składu opału, no i mam pomieszczenie na stół bilardowy do całkiem wygodnej rozgrywki  :big grin:

----------


## zk140t

Znalazłem swój tekst sprzed miesięcy. Ciągle jest aktualny:

Wysłany: Sob, 10 Luty 2007 21:14    Temat postu: Piwnica - TAK / NIE? Ja jestem zdecydowanie na TAK.    
Piwnica moim zdaniem jest nieodzowna. Podczas codziennego życia człowiek gromadzi wiele różnych rzeczy (potrzebnych bardziej lub mniej). Na starcie budowania domu zwykle myśli się o części bytowej, o wyglądzie ścian, nawet o kolorze firanek. Dopiero po zakończeniu BUDOWY i zamieszkaniu w DOMU okazuje się, że nie ma gdzie ulokować wielu rzeczy. 
Dom ma piwnice i dopiero teraz widać z jaką łatwością można sobie poradzić z ulokowaniem tego, co akurat w tej chwili nie jest używane (np. krzesła, ławki i stoły ogrodowe, rowery zimą, sanki i narty latem) lub tego, co jest potrzebne w każdym domu z ogrodem (kosiarki, siewniki, nawozy, środki ochrony roślin, nasiona, ponapoczynane puszki z farbami, impregnaty i inne). W piwnicy mam "szatnię" na ogrodową odzież roboczą, gumofilce, kalosze. Dlatego moim zdaniem każdy dom koniecznie musi mieć PIWNICĘ. 
Oczywiście trudno na siłę przekonać do piwnicy kogoś kto zdecydował budować dom bez niej. 
Jeżeli macie znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nowym domu bez piwnicy, poproście ich o szczerą odpowiedź jak sobie radzą z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, o których pisałem wyżej. 
Ponadto koszt wybudowania piwnicy to w zasadzie wyższe ściany fundamentowe i dodatkowy strop. Za to oszczędza się na piasku (ok. 200 ton) do wsypania między fundamenty. Szkoda przecież zasypać ziemią na amen ściany fundamentowe, które mogą być ścianami piwnicy. Ponadto w piwnicy można urządzić kotłownię (nawet pompa ciepła potrzebuje miejsca), pralnię z suszarnią, warsztat podręczny itp. Również piony CO, Wod-Kan dużo łatwiej prowadzić z piwnicy (zawsze coś można zmienić i poprawić co jest prawie niemożliwe nie mając piwnicy. Dzięki temu pomieszczenie gospodarcze na poziomie "zero" można spokojnie wykorzystać na inne (bytowe) cele.

----------


## an-bud

mam kawałek piwnicy (przypadkiem około 60m2) ale w przypadku jej braku przydaje się garaż na dwa stanowiska i duża spiżarnia

----------


## witu102

też się dołączam..dom z piwnicą...kocioł do CO, odkuzrac centralny, wino, druga lodówka, kosiarki, rowery i narty :smile: 
Ja tylko żałuje (ale to odemnie nie zależne, bo kupiliśmy gotowy dom), że nie jest podpiwniczona całość i dodatkowo, że jedno pomieszczenie ma tylko 1,9m....troche mało przydałoby się tak ze 2,2-2,3 przynajmniej na całości, ale i tak piwnica spełnie swoją rolę i bez niej dom byłby graciarnią :smile:

----------


## pierwek

po co zakładać nowy wątek jak było już wszystko napisane w tym temacie?

piwnica TAK - ale tylko jak mamy niski poziom wód gruntowych

*zk140* - jaka będzie następna prawda objawiona? - w zimie nosimy kalesony? nie sikamy do zlewu w kuchni? czy może: po kupie i siku myjemy ręce?

czekam z niecierpliwością...   :Roll:

----------


## Lenart

NIEPRAWDA dom MUSI mieć DWIE (jedna pod drugą) piwnice :
- będzie robić za schron przeciwatomowy
- będę tam miał "święty spokój"
- wyniosę tam popiół z pieca żeby mi nie zaśmiecał piwnicy
- będzie tam stało moje łóżko antyk coby nie przeszkadzało w domu i piwnicy
itd
DRUGA PIWNICA MUSI powtarzam MUSI BYĆ
 :Evil:

----------


## ja14

Zgadzam się - trzeba mieć gdzie hodować grzyba  :Wink2:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Schron przeciwatomowy to ja sobie zrobię z ziemianki.  :smile:  Znaczy, zbuduję ziemiankę, przystosowaną do funkcjonowania jako schron przeciwatomowy.

----------


## skorpio

Piwnica jest potrzebna do składowania gratów, które podczas generalnych porządków trafią na śmietnik. Jest to pomieszczenie przejściowe pomiędzy domem a śmietniskiem i jest potrzebne tym, którzy nie mogą się rozstać z przedmiotami, bo "może jeszcze się przyda". 
Do przechowywania rowerów, art. ogrodniczych itp. wolę oddzielny budynek na gruncie, z którego korzystanie jest wygodne. Ziemniaki kupuję na bieżąco, więc piwnica mi niepotrzebna i dla mnie jej nie MUSI być.

----------


## enickman

powyższe zagadnienie jest bez sensu
wiele rzeczy lepiej mieć niż nie mieć:

 - drugi samochód
 - domek letniskowy
 - włosy na głowie

Problem powinien być postawiony inaczej czy X złotych więcej lepiej wydać na piwnicę, czy na rzeczy Y,Z

albo jak najtaniej i najbardziej funkcjonalnie zapewnić sobie odpowiednią przestrzeń do składowania ziemniaczków i innych skarbów

----------


## Altaries

trzecia piwnica MUSI BYC

- w przypadku gdy II piwnica zawiedzie jako schron atomowy
- jak wiecej smieci trzeba bedzie przechowywac - polamane meble ogrodowe, rdzewiejace czesci od nyski, zgnile pelargonie, 20-letnie farby (bingo, skorpio...)
- na popiol - jak juz spadnie do piwnicy i potem do II piwnicy, to powinien spasc rowniez do III piwnicy
- to tylko strop i troche scianek no i cieplo tam bedzie, bo blizej srodka ziemi

przypomina mi sie dyskusja, ze prysznic na dole MUSI BYC bo maz upierdzielony przychodzi i jak to po schodach na gore... (ze niby na dole syf moze byc). 'szatnia przejsciowa' - czytaj smietnik i syfiarnia  :Roll:  

aha, jeszcze jedno

IV piwnica MUSI BYC, to nie podlega dyskusji. to nie jest pytanie CZY robic ale czy cie STAC

----------


## himlaje

Ja się podłączam pod głos popierający piwnice, zwłaszcza w przypadku jaki napisała autorka wątku. Kiedyś stanowczo twierdziłem, że dom to tylko z piwnicą. Teraz mam zdanie może bardziej łągodne ale dalej uważam że piwnica to fajna sprawa, oczywiście nie w każdym przypadku i nie za wszelką cene. Jak ktoś ma mała działkę i nie będzie robił rozległych ogrodów z różnymi meblami i całym sprzętem towarzyszącym, nie jest typem majsterkowicza, który lubi sobie podłubać a piwnica byłaby jego warsztacikiem, i dom będzie wykorzystywał generalnie tylko do spania to pewnie piwnica jest mu zbędna. U mnie piwnicy nie będzie ale generalnie dlatego że mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i to automatycznie przekreśliło koncepcję piwnicy. Niemniej w piwnicy się chowa wszelkie pomieszczenia gospodarcze (graciarnie też), pralnie, suszarnie i może garaż, a cały parter służy tylko do mieszkania. Reasumując popieram piwnice.

----------


## pierwek

a kalesony w zimie nosisz?  :wink: 

bo ja staram się nosić i innych też namawiam.
kalesony to dobra sprawa bo jest w nich ciepło i człowiek tak nie marznie. Jest jeszcze kwestia kosztów ale to można przeżyć. Można też zakładać grube skarpety wtedy tak stopy nie marzną i palce u nóg. Generalnie popieram kalesony i grube skarpety w zimie. Piszę to, bo może ktoś jeszcze też tak robi, a były zapytania czy nosić w zimie to odpowiadam...

Może niektórych to nudzi ale być może są jeszcze ludzie którzy niedoceniają kaleson. Chciałem ich przekonać do spróbowania. Przyznam się, że ja w zasadzie już chodzę w kalesonach i jest mi w nich dobrze i ciepło.

----------


## himlaje

> a kalesony w zimie nosisz?


Nosze   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Napisełem dlatego by poprzeć argumenty autorki wątki wobec drwiących postów o podwójnych, potrójnych i poczwórnych piwnicach.
Na tym forum jest głoszonych wiele oczywistych oczywistości  :Wink2:  , więc i o piwnicach też może być, a ponado co dla jednego oczywiste dla innego może być powodem wielu dywagacji. Poza tym...  bładzić jest rzeczą ludzką  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## skorpio

Ja kiedyś nosiłem kalesony ale zaprzestałem. To było bardziej wymuszone przez rodziców i kiedy osiągnąłem pełnoletniość, a wraz z nią wolność wyboru, zrezygnowałem z nich. Czułem się troszkę nienaturalnie, krępowały moje ruchy i w razie nagłego parcia na pęcherz mogły być przyczyną katastrofy. Poza tym jak tu się rozebrać przed dziewczyną? Taki widok mógłby spowodować rozluźnienie nastroju i zakończenie zabawy jeszcze przed jej rozpoczęciem. Zatem kalesonom mówię NIE. Chociaż w porównaniu z rajstopkami, które nosili moi koledzy, to wygląda się w nich całkiem męsko.

----------


## pierwek

ale te drwiące posty nie były z piwnicy jako takiej tylko z *przekonywania na siłę ,setny raz,*  do piwnicy

----------


## piwopijca

Ja uwazam ze piwnica nie jest do niczego potrzebna
Smietnik mam na zewnatrz (no, bede mial), mam skladzik za garazem i tyle
Jak ktos juz wspomnial, ziemniaki -kupuje na biezaco a wieksza ilosc (np. 5kg) zmiesci mi sie w spizarni, bombki na choinke itp. mozna skladowac na stryszku-bez ryzyka grzybkow itp.. Nie wyobrazam sobie zeby rowery w domu targac z piwnicy -zgrozo, jesli ma byc ogrzewana to juz lepiej na parterze dobudowac kawalek niz piwnice robic. Budynek wyglada baaaardzo nieladnie z piwnicami -podniesiony parter to nie dla mnie a koszt piwnicy jest pewnie wyzszy niz pomieszczen napowietrznych.
Dodatkowo wspomniana woda gruntowa - to juz wogole przekreslilo piwnice u mnie, szczegolnie przy jakims wylaniu wisly to wode trzeba bedzie wypompowywac ze srdoka.
Jak widac jest wiele za i przeciez, wiele czynnikow decyduje czy piwnica ma sens czy nie -nie tylko to czy chcemy ja miec czy tez nie

Pzdr.

----------


## pierwek

> Poza tym jak tu się rozebrać przed dziewczyną? Taki widok mógłby spowodować rozluźnienie nastroju i zakończenie zabawy jeszcze przed jej rozpoczęciem.


Nie poruszałem tego drażliwego problemu żeby dodatkowo nie komplikować sprawy: nosić - nie nosić.
To rzeczywiście może być krępujące ale tylko we wczesnej fazie znajomości. Z drugiej strony dziewczynę należy sobie wychowywać od początku, żeby nie szokowały jej kalesony na Tobie, czy gdzieś naturalnie walające się po pokoju. Jeżeli przyzwyczaisz ją do innych standardów to może przeżyć kiedyś szok i w szoku może zrobić coś, czego będziecie oboje żałować.  :wink: 

Mimo wszystko namawiam do noszenia. Dziewczyny też dziwne rzeczy noszą...

----------


## Altaries

ale czy aby jedne kalesony starcza, hmm... nie bylbym pewien  :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## Last Rico

> Dziewczyny też dziwne rzeczy noszą...


Dziewczyny noszą marynarki na gołą skórę i im to jakoś uchodzi jak np. lektorkom w telewizji.
Gdyby mężczyzna chciał prowadzić wiadomości w samej marynarze, to by go wygnali na drzewo.
(to tyle w temacie piwnicy  :wink: )

----------


## andrzejek

Należę do tych co mają piwnicę pod calym budynkiem i pod garazem, co daje ok. 130 m kw. lochów.Piwnica jest, bo dom zbudowany na skarpie i uksztaltowanie terenu to wymusilo.Niestety, nie jestem fanem piwnic.Koszty jej budowy byly wyższe niz parteru i poddasza.Nie wiem, jak ludziom wychodzą groszowe naklady " trochę wyzsza scianka kolankowa i strop"....dla mnie te koszty byly horrendalne.Jesli piwnica to takze drenaż ,( póki budynek odkryty i mozna to zrobic), jesli drenaż to porzadny i niestety kosztowny (parę wywrotek żwiru, odpowiednio wytrzymale  rury drenarskie , bo leża ok. 3 m pod ziemią, studzienki , robocizna).Jeśli piwnica to kosztowna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, by potem do niej nie wracac, ja sporo wydalem na Deitermanna , ktorym nie tylko smaruje sie scianę piwnicy (zalecam jej otynkowanie wczesniej), ale takze przykleja styrodur.Piwnica to kosztowna izolacja posadzki, tu dalem papę termozgrzealną na poliestrze i sporo Deitermanna na łączenie porwanej papy z izolacji poziomej(niechlujstwo budowlancow).Jesli piwnica to takze drzwi do niej, okna, elektryka, tynki, takze hydraulika.Wiec koszta rosną ponad wspominane" podwyzszenie scianki kolankowej i strop".Należe do tych, ktorzy piwnicy nie chcieli, a mająjavascript**:emoticon(' :Wink2: ')Gdybym budowal jeszcze raz, to szukalbym koniecznie plaskiej dzialki i unikal bym piwnicy jak ognia.Wychwalane zalety piwnicy   , jako miejsca  magazynowania i przechowywaia wielu potrzebnych rzeczy i narzedzi nie musi lączyć sie z piwnicą.Wiele osob robi kardynalny blad budujac spore czasem domostwa bez wystarczajacego pomieszczenia gospodarczego.Maja kupę salonow i brak miejsca na taczkę, szpadle itp.Moim zdaniem warto poświecic na to jakies spore pomieszczenie na parterze i nie trzeba wtedy żalowac piwnicy.Piwnica to takze czesto schody i znoszenie do niej ciężkich czesto gratow nie jest specjalną przyjemnoscią.Generalnie jestem za tym, by budowac nieduzy domek bez piwnicy, ale ze sporym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym dostepnym bez schodow z poziomu parteru.

----------


## pelsona

znowu o tej piwnicy, przecież tutaj
już chyba wszystko powiedziano co było można.

PS dziewczyny co by nie nosily to podobno i tak lubią brąz.
pzdr

----------


## skorpio

> PS dziewczyny co by nie nosily to podobno i tak lubią brąz.
> pzdr


Na kalesonach   :Lol:

----------


## skorpio

> Nie poruszałem tego drażliwego problemu żeby dodatkowo nie komplikować sprawy: nosić - nie nosić.
> To rzeczywiście może być krępujące ale tylko we wczesnej fazie znajomości. Z drugiej strony dziewczynę należy sobie wychowywać od początku, żeby nie szokowały jej kalesony na Tobie, czy gdzieś naturalnie walające się po pokoju. Jeżeli przyzwyczaisz ją do innych standardów to może przeżyć kiedyś szok i w szoku może zrobić coś, czego będziecie oboje żałować.


A co jeżeli to spontan? No, chyba że dziewczyna rozniesie wieść o chłopcu w kalesonach i wszystkie będą chciały to zobaczyć.   :cool:

----------


## Vafel

Piwnica nie jest nieodzowna.

----------


## skorpio

W bloku, gdzie obecnie mieszkam, mam i piwnicę i pomieszczenie gospodarcze przylegające bezpośrednio do mieszkania. A teraz zagadka: gdzie trzymam rowery, narzędzia, żarówki, domowe środki chemiczne itp. rzeczy? Dla ułatwienia dodam, że w piwnicy nie byłem od lat.

----------


## pierwek

to co innego bo z tej piwnicy w bloku raz dwa pozbyłbyś się rowerów - a poza tym jest za daleko ... w domu jest tuż za rogiem

----------


## coulignon

O! Moj ulubiony Pan  "jak drogo wybudować dom"
Oczywiście pomieszczenie gospodarcze są bardzo w domu potrzebne ale piwnica jako pomieszczenie gospodarcze jest troche bez sensu.
1. Niepraktyczna:
Nie wyobrażam sobie trzymania rowerów albo kosiarki w piwnicy - jak to targać po schodach w te i w drugą stronę? 
2. Kasa
Koszt wybudowania piwnicy (izolacja ścian, strop, roboty ziemne) jest wyższa niz pomieszczenia na powierzchni.

Jednym słowem - pomieszczenia gospodarcze - tak. Piwnica - w ostateczności.

----------


## dziubek25077

To i ja cuś napisze  :wink: 
Nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez piwnicy, chyba że bym nie planował ogrzewania drzewem i węglem.
Zalety:
Miejsce na opał
Mniej syfu z opalania i popiołów po domu
Zawsze jakieś miejśce na graty albo zimioki na zime  :big grin: 
Wady:
Jakiś tam koszt budowy większy jest, ale w moim przypadku jest to idealne rozwiązanie, żałuje tylko że nia mam pełnego podpiwniczenia, bo buduje nowy dom  80 cm od starego który później będzie rozebrany.
Tak poszłą by piwniczka pod całość.
Dla twierdzących że lepiej postawić coś na powierzchni (taniej), hmm możliwe, mam wolnostojący garaż dwustanowiskowy 6,5 * 7 m i dostawie jeszcze jeden 5 * 6 m.
Tak że miejsca na różne rzeczy i konkretmny warsztat mam, ale bez piwnicy domu sobie nie wyobrażam.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## zk140t

> trzecia piwnica MUSI BYC
> 
> - w przypadku gdy II piwnica zawiedzie jako schron atomowy
> - jak wiecej smieci trzeba bedzie przechowywac - polamane meble ogrodowe, rdzewiejace czesci od nyski, zgnile pelargonie, 20-letnie farby (bingo, skorpio...)
> - na popiol - jak juz spadnie do piwnicy i potem do II piwnicy, to powinien spasc rowniez do III piwnicy
> - to tylko strop i troche scianek no i cieplo tam bedzie, bo blizej srodka ziemi
> 
> przypomina mi sie dyskusja, ze prysznic na dole MUSI BYC bo maz upierdzielony przychodzi i jak to po schodach na gore... (ze niby na dole syf moze byc). 'szatnia przejsciowa' - czytaj smietnik i syfiarnia  
> 
> ...


Jeśli zechcesz szukać swojego rozumu to szkoda zachodu.
Nie znajdziesz go nigdzie.
Nie można znaleźć czegoś, co nie istnieje.
Nawet szukając go w czwartej piwnicy.

----------


## skorpio

> Napisał pelsona
> 
> PS dziewczyny co by nie nosily to podobno i tak lubią brąz.
> pzdr
> 
> 
> Na kalesonach


A propos
Wiecie jak się zakłada kalesony? Żółtym do przodu.

----------


## Altaries

> Jeśli zechcesz szukać swojego rozumu to szkoda zachodu.
> Nie znajdziesz go nigdzie.
> Nie można znaleźć czegoś, co nie istnieje.
> Nawet szukając go w czwartej piwnicy.


takiemu upatoszczonemu wierszopodobnemu dictum, mijajacemu sie z meritum o dwa lata swietlne, nawet mistrz cietej riposty nie da rady... toz to zen prawie, haiku... moze i ja cos napisze w chwili piwnicznej zadumy...

dwiescie lat przezyjesz
albo tysiac lat...
i tak w koncu trafisz
mrowkom na obiad

----------


## zk140t

> takiemu upatoszczonemu wierszopodobnemu dictum, mijajacemu sie z meritum o dwa lata swietlne, nawet mistrz cietej riposty nie da rady... toz to zen prawie, haiku... moze i ja cos napisze w chwili piwnicznej zadumy...
> 
> dwiescie lat przezyjesz
> albo tysiac lat...
> i tak w koncu trafisz
> mrowkom na obiad


A teraz napisz coś po polsku, ponieważ to powyżej jest zwykłym pijackim bełkotem.

----------


## Nefer

Myślę, że temat z rodzaju : dlaczego ludzie budują domy, ktorych nie chcą mieć.
Jeśli całe moje życie rodzinne skupiałoby sie w kuchni - miałabym kuchnie 40 mkw.
Jesli robiłabym przetwory na zimę i kupowała pól świaniaka na święta - miałabym piwnicę.
Gdybym była rzeźbiarką -miałabym pracownię.

Wystarczy sie nad tym zastanowić - zanim sie zbuduje dom. Ważne są POTRZEBY ludzi, anie to czy POWINNO się miec piwnicę czy nie. come on...

----------


## Altaries

*zk140t*, schowaj sie do piwnicy ze swoimi chamskimi komentarzami... ja wiem, ze jazda po nowych (?) forumowiczach moze czasem dac satysfakcje, ale zle trafiles tym razem...

hm, taki cytat mi sie przypomnial: 'do bydgoszczy pojade, a tutaj nie kupie!'

cos jest na rzeczy. over and out

----------


## zk140t

> hm, taki cytat mi sie przypomnial: 'do bydgoszczy pojade, a tutaj nie kupie!'
> 
> cos jest na rzeczy. over and out


Chciałeś zabłysnąć, a znów się zbłaźniłeś.

Cytat to dosłowne przytoczenie fragmentu innej publikacji.  Ponieważ nie wiesz o co chodzi, to przytoczę Ci CYTAT Z FILMU "Co mi zrobisz, jak mnie złapiesz?" - reżyseria Stanisław Bareja:

"Do Bydgoszczy będę jeździł a tu nie będę kupował!"

Pojął?

----------


## zk140t

Lecimy dalej z CYTATAMI?
Dla Twojej edukacji dalsza część filmu:

"(...)
– Ja to proszę pana, mam bardzo dobre połączenie. Wstaję rano za piętnaście trzecia. Latem to już widno. Za piętnaście trzecia jestem ogolony, bo golę się wieczorem. Śniadanie jadam na kolację. Tylko wstaję i wychodzę.
– No ubierasz się pan.
– W płaszcz jak pada. Opłaca mi się rozbierać po śniadaniu?
– Fakt!
– Do PKS mam pięć kilometry. O czwartej za piętnaście jest PKS.
– I zdążasz pan?
– Nie, ale i tak mam dobrze, bo jest przepełniony i nie zatrzymuje się. Przystanek idę do mleczarni. To jest godzinka. Potem szybko wiozą mnie do Szymanowa. Mleko, widzi pan, ma najszybszy transport, inaczej się zsiada. W Szymanowie zsiadam, znoszę bańki i łapię EKD. Na Ochocie w elektryczny do Stadionu a potem to już mam z górki, bo tak... w 119, przesiadka w 13, przesiadka w 345 i jestem w domu, to znaczy w robocie. I jest za piętnaście siódma! To jeszcze mam kwadrans. To sobie obiad jem w bufecie, to po fajrancie już nie muszę zostawać, żeby jeść tylko prosto do domu. I góra 22.50 jestem z powrotem. Golę się. Jem śniadanie i idę spać.
(...)"

----------


## zk140t

Lecimy dalej.
Teraz CYTAT z filmu "MIŚ" - reżyseria Stanisław Bareja (1980r.)

"(...)
Czasem, aż oczy bolą patrzeć jak się przemęcza, dla naszego klubu, prezes Ochódzki Ryszard, naszego klubu "Tęcza". Ciągle pracuje! Wszystkiego przypilnuje i jeszcze inni, niektórzy wtykają mu szpilki. To nie ludzie – to wilki! To mówiłem ja – Jarząbek Wacław, trener drugiej klasy. Niech żyje nam prezes sto lat!
To jeszcze ja – Jarząbek Wacław, bo w zeszłym tygodniu nie mówiłem, bo byłem chory. Mam zwolnienie. Łubu dubu, łubu dubu, niech żyje nam prezes naszego klubu. Niech żyje nam. To śpiewałem ja – Jarząbek.
(...)"

Wiesz już co to jest CYTAT?

----------


## himlaje

Dajcie już sobie spokój z tymi cytatami, kalesonami i innymi duperelami.   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  Nie zasmiecajcie forum. Jak macie coś rzeczowego do przekazania na temat piwnic lub ich braku to wtedy piszcie. Over  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## TINEK

A pamiętacie jak mawiał Heniu Lermaszewski
"Jak ktoś komuś coś, to choć niewiele, ale zawsze, a jak nikt nikomu nic, to srał goły na rogu stodoły"
mogłem coś przekręcić bo cytuje z głowy (czyli z niczego   :big grin:  )
pozdrawiam
TINEK
pytanie - z jakiego serialu

----------


## NJerzy

> Myślę, że temat z rodzaju : dlaczego ludzie budują domy, ktorych nie chcą mieć.
> Jeśli całe moje życie rodzinne skupiałoby sie w kuchni - miałabym kuchnie 40 mkw.
> Jesli robiłabym przetwory na zimę i kupowała pól świaniaka na święta - miałabym piwnicę.
> Gdybym była rzeźbiarką -miałabym pracownię.
> 
> Wystarczy sie nad tym zastanowić - zanim sie zbuduje dom. Ważne są POTRZEBY ludzi, anie to czy POWINNO się miec piwnicę czy nie. come on...


Tak!!! 

Mam domu właśnie budowany PRACOWNIĘ - bo potrzebuję. Mam PIWNICZKĘ - bo będę w niej przechowywał wino i dziczyznę. 
Oprócz jednego garażu w bryle domu zbuduję wiatę na pozostałe auta, pod którą zmieści się też składzik na sprzęt ogrodowy.
Nie mam i nie chcę piwnicy - graciarni, nikt mnie nie namówi na bieganie po schodach z kosiarką.
Za kwotę którą by mnie kosztowała piwnica pod domem, mam to wszystko co ona oferuje, bez jej wad, i jeszcze sporo w kieszeni zostanie  :Smile:

----------


## gawel

ups   :oops:

----------


## enickman

to i ja dodam coś w temacie:

Kasia Cichopek i Marcin Hakiel zaczęli zupełnie nową drogę życia, na której nie ma zupełnie czasu na odpoczynek. Kasia i Marcin zdecydowali, że nie pojadą nigdzie na miesiąc miodowy. Młodzi małżonkowie całą jesień spędzą głównie w pracy. Kasia na planie dwóch seriali i programu Polsatu, a Marcin w szkole tańca. Możliwe, że dopiero zimną pojadą na krótkie wakacje w Alpy. "Fakt" przypomina jednak, że para jeszcze jako narzeczeństwo spędziła dwa tygodnie na zwieszaniu zakątków Ameryki.

----------


## pierwek

> to i ja dodam coś w temacie:
> Kasia Cichopek i Marcin Hakiel zaczęli zupełnie nową drogę życia, na której nie ma zupełnie czasu na odpoczynek. Kasia i Marcin zdecydowali, że nie pojadą nigdzie na miesiąc miodowy. Młodzi małżonkowie całą jesień spędzą głównie w pracy.


po tym początku naiwnie sądziłem że Kasia Chłopka zakasze rękawy i będzie remontować z mężem swoją piwnicę.... 

BTW ciekawe czy ma piwnicę i jeżeli ma to czy trzyma w niej własnoręcznie zrobione przetwory...

----------


## enickman

np. z melonów

----------


## mikaja07

piwnica jak najbardziej na TAK!  :Lol:

----------


## pierwek

*"WITAJ, nim zapytasz, poszukaj odpowiedzi"* - to nie był sondaż

wracając do tematu... ciekawe czy mąż Kasi Chłopek nosi już kalesony czy jeszcze się jej wstydzi.

----------


## gawel

A może ona już nie jest Cichopek tylko Hakiel  :ohmy:  
albo wersja deluxe Cichopek-Hakiel    :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## enickman

fajne inicjały KaCHa

----------


## gawel

Ja wogule nie wiem czego ludzie sie jej czepiają   :Roll:  ,w sumie to była miła dziewczyna... Ale ponoć w Zakopcu odwaliła trzode bo góralska orkiestra naszykowała się z tzw "brama" jak jechała z koscioła po ślubie (bo taki jest zwyczaj) i obtrombiono ich i rozgoniono nawet sie nie zatrzymała. Mnie na miejscu tych ludzi to by było przykro.

----------


## pierwek

pewnikiem chcieli jeim pokozać co oni wsiowych tradycyji nie znojom bo som z samiuśkiej warsiawy ... hej! 
i pokozoli, wieśniokom zakopiońskim...   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> pewnikiem chcieli jeim pokozać co oni wsiowych tradycyji nie znojom bo som z samiuśkiej warsiawy ... hej! 
> i pokozoli, wieśniokom zakopiońskim...


Moim zdaniem to pokazali ze im słoma z butów wystaje to już Dode stac by było na więcej kultury   :Roll:  pomijając jej śmiech   :Confused:

----------


## Bigbeat

> po tym początku naiwnie sądziłem że Kasia Chłopka zakasze rękawy i będzie remontować z mężem swoją piwnicę.... 
> 
> BTW ciekawe czy ma piwnicę i jeżeli ma to czy trzyma w niej własnoręcznie zrobione przetwory...


Albo dżem z morszczuka. Normalnie.

----------


## TINEK

Czekam cały czas na odpowiedz   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> A pamiętacie jak mawiał Heniu Lermaszewski
> "Jak ktoś komuś coś, to choć niewiele, ale zawsze, a jak nikt nikomu nic, to srał goły na rogu stodoły"
> mogłem coś przekręcić bo cytuje z głowy (czyli z niczego   )
> pozdrawiam
> TINEK
> pytanie - z jakiego serialu


"DOM" ... co wygrałam???  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Brawo!!  Dagullka wygrałaś nagrodę główną - 
SYLWESTER NA DWORCU W KOLUSZKACH

----------


## daggulka

:Lol:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> Brawo!!  Dagullka wygrałaś nagrodę główną - 
> SYLWESTER NA DWORCU W KOLUSZKACH


Dobry pomysł.. nawet niedaleko mam...

----------


## skorpio

Góźdź?   :ohmy:  , a skąd tu góźdź?   :ohmy:

----------


## zk140t

Cichopek i Hakiel swoim ślubem zaczęli odliczać czas do rozwodu...

----------


## Szelma29

Moja znajoma miala piwnice..waskie schody w dól..strone..niewygodne..i poslizgneła sie na tych schodach z nareczem słoikow, przetworow...tak niefortunnie ze zgineła w tej swojej piwnicy na miejscu...walneła głowa o kat schodkow w piwnicy....
piwnica - nie!

----------


## jamaju

> Moja znajoma miala piwnice..waskie schody w dól..strone..niewygodne..i poslizgneła sie na tych schodach z nareczem słoikow, przetworow...tak niefortunnie ze zgineła w tej swojej piwnicy na miejscu...walneła głowa o kat schodkow w piwnicy....
> piwnica - nie!


Mój sąsiad wypadł z okna i zginął na miejscu... Okna - nie!

----------


## jareko

ale jaja  :Lol: 
Kalesonom - stanowczo NIE !!! dlaczego? cenie sobie wolność i swobodę mego malego przyjaciela  :wink:  a przede wszystkim jako ze sierściuch jestem do szalu doprowadza mnie cokolwiek co włoskom na nogach przeszkadza  :Lol: 
piwnicy - stanowczo NIE !!! a dlaczego? dużo by gadać, syf, dodatkowe koszty za ktore spokojnie mozaby drugie auto w rodzinie mieć, żaden z podanych tu argemntow na "za" do mnie nie przemawia. Przetwory, naweki etc -na to miejsce można wygospodarowac gdziekolwiek. Rowery, motory etc maja swoje miejsce albo w garazu albo w szopce z narzedziami,

----------


## pierwek

> ale jaja


a'propos - może czas się wydepilować skoro przeszkadzają?   :Roll:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## jareko

> Napisał jareko
> 
> ale jaja 
> 
> 
> a'propos - może czas się wydepilować skoro przeszkadzają?


nie o tej sierści myślałem  :Lol:  
poza tym facet bez sierści? brrrr..... to jak wydmuszka a nie jajko  :wink:

----------


## arturromarr

Ktoś spytał mnie o radę i w sumie nie potrafiłem odpowiedzieć, więc ciekawy jestem co wy o tym myślicie.
Znajomy planuje budowę domu i zastanawia się nad niewielką piwnicą. Panuje opinia, że to drogie urządzenie i pojawia się pytanie czy jeśli potrzebujemy kotłownie, mały składzik opału i niewielkie pomieszczenie gospodarcze to czy warto nie powiększać bryły domu tylko zrobić częściowe podpiwniczenie, czy to wyjdzie dużo drożej niż powiększenie parteru o te pomieszczenia? Pomijam fakt zabrania działki bo jest duża, tylko co jak się kalkuluje, wiadomo piwnica kosztuje, ale powiększenie bryły domu też, kto to rozsądzi?

----------


## k62

site:forum.muratordom.pl "piwnica" +warto

http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&q=site%3...dc20728b4aa4bd

----------


## arturromarr

Wiem, że temat nie jest nowy, ale jest poruszany stale w jednym kontekście: że piwnica ileś tam kosztuje tymczasem rozepchanie budynku o te pomieszczenia też nie jest tanie (pow. zabudowy, stropy, dachy...) i zastanawiam się, czy ta różnica kosztów nie jest mniejsza niż się powszechnie uważa.
PS:
Dodam, ze do nie dawna byłem przeciwnikiem piwnic, ale jak zbudowałem dom i zobaczyłem ile zabierają w nim pomieszczenia gospodarcze (i tak ciasne), to zaczynam się wahać.

----------


## samm

Jeżeli jesteśmy zmuszeni do wybudowania wysokich 
ścian fundamentowych to wykonanie
częściowego podpiwniczenia nie powinno być drogie.
Trochę więcej ław i ścian fundamentowych.
Problemem jest zrobienie wejścia do takiej piwniczki. 
Może prymitywne wejście z zewnątrz?
Mieć w takiej piwniczce wyczystkę od pieca, 
kontrolę nad rurami kanalizacyjnymi i wodociągowymi
fajna rzecz.

----------


## Trociu

> Mieć w takiej piwniczce wyczystkę od pieca, 
> kontrolę nad rurami kanalizacyjnymi i wodociągowymi
> fajna rzecz.


No właśnie sam się zacząłem zastanawiać, czy by takiej półpiwniczki nie rozważyć i mieć wszystkie rury na wierzchu. Wysokość nie musi być 2,6m. Wystarczy nawet 2m.
W końcu i tak murujemy ściany fundamentowe na ponad metr, więc wystarczy zrobić je trochę większe i gotowe. 

Problem jaki widzę, to poziom wód gruntowych. Jak są wysokie, to za dużo $ może zabrać walka z zabezpieczeniem przeciwwodnym. Ale jak mamy piaski czy inne suche okolice, to raczej warto. 

- dostęp do wszystkich rur kanalizacyjnych.
- rurki wodne i co w "piwnicy" - poza podłogówką oczywiście
- dodatkowa powierzchnia na wszelkiego typu składy, chociażby opału na zimę.

Zastanawia mnie jak będzie z temperaturą w jakiej piwnicy. Czy ogrzewanie będzie konieczne, jeżeli ścianki będą ocieplone z zewnątrz? Czy ciepło ziemi wystarczy, aby mieć tam powyżej zera przez zimę?

----------


## kolorado

Mam piwnicę, jeszcze nie skończona ale tynki i wylewki są, "kładą się płytki".

Co do kosztów - nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć, ale na pewno nie jest to tania sprawa, z tym że tańsza niż inne pomieszczenia - mieszkalne (chyba że ktoś trzyma taki sam standard w piwnicy i na górze).
Do tego dochodzi fakt, że potrzebny był drenaż, czyli kolejne $$$.

Koszty dodatkowe to:
- wyższa ściana "fundamentowa" (zależy kto jaką planował) - myślę że średnio x2,
- strop + nadproża (drzwi, okna),
- ew. drenaż (zależnie od warunków gruntowych),
- schody wewnętrzne,
- schody zewnętrzne (jeśli ktoś planuje - nie trzeba),
- drzwi zewnętrzne i okna (też zależnie czy w planach, ale okna na ogół małe)
- studzienki podokienne - u nie 2szt., mam zagłębiony nieco dom - też nie zawsze potrzebne,
- więcej komina/ów o wysokość piwnicy,
- instalacje - elektryka (co najmniej), hydraulika (szkoda jakiejś umywalki nie wsadzić, ale wg upodobań) i ew. c.o. (ja mam, instalację raczej położyć warto)
- drzwi zewnętrzne (najlepszych nie trzeba, ale jednak koszt jest).

To chyba minimum, do tego dochodzi (większość opcja):
- tynki i wylewki (nie chcieliśmy robić od razu, ale nam się włamali i pozrywali wszystkie kable - położyliśmy jeszcze raz i zakryliśmy tynkami),
- instalacja alarmowa,
- kaloryfery,
- płytki,
- ew. zabudowa (właśnie tych rurek, po jakimś czasie drażniących),
- drzwi wewnętrzne.

Być może coś pominąłem...  :smile: 

Zalety niezaprzeczalne, koszty jednak spore. Każdy musi sobie przekalkulować, myślę że z tą listą nie będzie trudno. Większość wyposażenia może być "marketowej" jakości, co jednak nie znaczy że za darmo...  :sad:

----------


## arturromarr

No ale znowu piszecie to co zwykle.
Porównujecie taki sam dom z piwnicą lub bez.
A mi chodzi o dom z piwnicą, oraz dom z tymi samymi pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi (co w pierwszym w piwnicy) na poziomie gruntu czyli piwniczne pomieszczenia wyniesione na parter.
Jeśli mamy kotłownie, składzik, i dodatkowe pomieszczenie, to tak samo mają one strop, ściany , okna, drzwi, instalacje, itd.
Dla mnie dodatkowe koszty to schody i głębiej posadzony komin, może mniejszy dach nad takim domem częściowo to rekompensuje.
Walki z wodą nie biorę pod uwagę, znajomy ma suchy grunt a poza tym w takim przypadku z założenia nie opłaca się podpiwniczenie.

----------


## Trociu

jak już mówimy o kosztach, to na korzyść piwnicy można zaliczyć brak konieczności stawiania wiaty na opał. A to pieniądze też są. Cały opał składujemy właśnie w piwnicy i po sprawie.

A jak zorganizujemy sobie jakąś fajną wrzutnię na ten opał, to odpada nam kwestia noszenia opału - więc zysk w czasie i sile po zamieszkaniu.

----------


## Trociu

> Jeśli mamy kotłownie, składzik, i dodatkowe pomieszczenie, to tak samo mają one strop, ściany , okna, drzwi, instalacje, itd.


Wszystko zależy czego wymagamy od tej piwnicy.
Ja to widzę jako typowa nieużytkowa piwnica, przez co rozumiem ściany i sufit pomalowany jakimś kolorem, elektryka może być na wierzchu, bo co to przeszkadza - i tak nie ma jej dużo. Drzwi niekoniecznie, bo całość może być otwarta.

I czy jest konieczność jakiejś super podłogi??
Czy nie wystarczy jakiegoś chudziaka wylać, aby można było spokojnie chodzić?

----------


## kolorado

> No ale znowu piszecie to co zwykle.


 :smile: 

Chodzi o to, że jeśli ktoś tych pomieszczeń potrzebuje, to moim zdaniem lepiej zrobić jeszcze jedno piętro - np. piwnicę - niż rozbudowywać się wszerz. Wszystko zależy od potrzeb. 
Ja np. mam wejście z zewnątrz do piwnicy. Z jednej strony dodatkowy koszt, a z drugiej mam możliwość prowadzenia tam jakiejś działalności gospodarczej. Bezpośrednio z zew. wchodzi się do pom. ok. 24m2 - idealne miejsce na sklep, bar, jakieś biuro, czy inny gabinet. Oczywiście nie każdy potrzebuje coś takiego i pewnie napisałby że "mu się to nie opłaca".
A co do dłuższych kominów, to ma to swoją zaletę - wyczystka z komina kominka nie jest w salonie, a kotłownię mam w piwnicy, dzięki temu komin jest ca 2,5 metra dłuższy - co przy paleniu węglem ma swoje zalety (ciąg).

----------


## Trociu

Nurtuje mnie cały czas kwestia ogrzewania takiego "pomieszczenia"
Czy zakładając, że nie mamy okien i drzwi bezpośrednio na zewnątrz, to czy zimą temperatura ma szansę spaść poniżej zera? Czy ciepełko od ziemi i pieca CO da nam szansę utrzymania dodatniej temperatury?

----------


## kolorado

> Czy zakładając, że nie mamy okien i drzwi bezpośrednio na zewnątrz, to czy zimą temperatura ma szansę spaść poniżej zera? Czy ciepełko od ziemi i pieca CO da nam szansę utrzymania dodatniej temperatury?


Bez okien i drzwi zew. myślę że spokojnie. Wszystko zależy jak głęboko posadowiona (skoro bez okien, to pewnie nisko) i jak ocieplona (ale zakładam że dobrze).
U mnie problem był w zasadzie tylko przy drzwiach - przy tegorocznych mrozach przemarzały (brak ogrzewania), ale generalnie temp. nie spadła niżej niż -2 (w pomieszczeniu z drzwiami). Myślę że bez tych drzwi spokojnie byłoby kilka na plusie.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Czy zakładając, że nie mamy okien i drzwi bezpośrednio na zewnątrz, to czy zimą temperatura ma szansę spaść poniżej zera? Czy ciepełko od ziemi i pieca CO da nam szansę utrzymania dodatniej temperatury?
> 
> 
> Bez okien i drzwi zew. myślę że spokojnie. Wszystko zależy jak głęboko posadowiona (skoro bez okien, to pewnie nisko) i jak ocieplona (ale zakładam że dobrze).


Zakładam że podłoga może zaczynać się na głębokości ław. więc jakieś 1,2m w grunt. Więc pozostanie nam około 80cm ponad gruntem. Ocieplenie to z 10cm styro na całości ścianki. 

Okien nie zakładam, bo i tak głównie się tam będzie zaglądać zimą, gdy po południu już i tak szybko ciemno, więc po pracy podczas dosypywania do kotła, czy czyszczeniu będzie ciemno i żarówkę trzeba będzie włączyć.

----------


## arturromarr

Takie rzeczy jak okna nie zmieniają bilansu kosztów obu rozwiązań bo  kolega chciałby je mieć bez względu na jakim poziomie będzie kotłownia i reszta pom. gosp  (ja w swoich pomieszczeniach gospodarczych na parterze też je mam).

----------


## samm

*arturromarr*
My piszemy tutaj o zaletach niewielkiego podpiwniczenia w 
porównaniu z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym, które będzie
na parterze i będzie miało taką samą powierzchnię. Dalej
traktujemy, że klasycznego kotła nie ma, jest tylko kominek i
piec gazowy. 
Przy takich założeniach jeżeli przyjmiemy, że podpiwniczenie to
np. tylko 10 metrów kwadratowych to jeżeli byśmy odrzucili 
tą wyczystkę, dostęp do rur kanalizacyjnych i wodociągowych
to być może na parterze bez problemu dałoby się wygospodarować
pomieszczenie gospodarcze np. pomiędzy garażem a częścią
mieszkalną i to byłoby najkorzystniejsze rozwiązanie. Więcej
już by kosztowało poszerzenie garażu na dwa  samochody.
Ale może niewiele.
W starych poniemieckich domach w pomieszczeniach w podłogach
były klapy a pod nimi takie nieduże piwniczki typu spiżarnie.
W nich było chłodniej ale nic nie zamarzało. Ziemia na głębokości
np. 1,5 metra ma temperaturę około 8 stopni. Więc może w takiej
piwniczce dobrze byłoby nie robić izolacji cieplnych ze styropianu.
Dodatkowo takiej piwniczki w projektach nie musi być. Komin nie musi
iść od samego dołu, najpierw mogą być bloczki betonowe.
Tylko czy taką klapę z drabinką można by w nowoczesnym domu
sobie zafundować? 

Łączę pozdrowienia

----------


## arturromarr

Ale celem tematu jest przynajmniej odpowiedź na pytanie mojego kolegi?
Rozumiem, że każdy ma inną sytuację, ale przypomnę założenia:
Muszą być trzy pomieszczenia gospodarcze w tym kotłownia, bez względu czy pod ziemią czy w bryle budynku. Grunt suchy nie generuje kosztów.
Zastanawiam się, czy ogólna mniejsza bryła, dach zniweluje koszty częściowego podpiwniczenia, czyli głównie schodów komina. Strop, instalację, okna drzwi, itd na parterze też by były. Ścian może ciut więcej ale za to nie na całej wysokości bo przecież wykorzystujemy częściowo istniejące i tak ściany fundamentowe.
Im dłużej się nad tym zastanawiam tym wybór trudniejszy.
Kiedyś zakładałem, że piwnica droga i już, ale jak się zastanowić to jest to spore uproszenie.

----------


## inwent

Te trzy pomieszczenia w bryle budynku (brak piwniczki) zwiększają powierzchnię zabudowy - pisałeś, że to nie problem, ale powiększają także powierzchnie poddasza - co w przypadku użytkowanego może być zaletą. 
Wypowiem się wyłącznie w swoim imieniu - wydaje mi się, iż koszt niewielkiej piwniczniczki - schody, dodatkowe materiał w tym ocieplenie skompensują się z kosztami większego dachu i większych stropów. Dodatkowo ta piwniczka będzie swego rodzaju buforem cieplnym między gruntem a podłogą na parterze. 

pozdr
tomek k

----------


## samm

No dobrze
Co przemawia za tym żeby bez podpiwniczenia.
Grunt suchy, piaszczysty, nienasypowy czyli nie trzeba kopać
głęboko pod ławy.
Wszystkie ławy powinny iść na jednakowej głębokości bo inaczej
z ławami schodkowymi jest większy problem.
Nie ma problemu z terenem. Czyli można budować dom o 
dużej powierzchni zabudowy.
Łączna powierzchnia 3-ch pomieszczeń gospodarskich będzie
wynosiła około 20 metrów czyli tyle ile garażu.
Na zapleczu garażu, lub od strony północnej można te pomieszczenia
zlokalizować.
Gotowe projekty z częściowym podpiwniczeniem są rzadkością, czyli
specjalna adaptacja. 
Jeżeli chodzi o koszty to dobudowanie tych 20-tu metrów na parterze
to myślę, że to koszt około 20 tyś zł. a wybudowanie piwnicy nawet
tylko 20-to metrowej ze schodami, oknami, tynkami,stropem itp. to koszt 30 tyś.
A i z kotłowni i z pomieszczeń gospodarczych na parterze jest wygodniej
korzystać. Nie trzeba po tych schodach biegać. 
Tak więc ja jestem za powiększeniem bryły domu.

Łączę pozdrowienia

----------


## m.k.k

> Jeżeli chodzi o koszty to dobudowanie tych 20-tu metrów na parterze
> to myślę, że to koszt około 20 tyś zł.


Z tynkami, instalacjami itp.
Jakoś mi łatwiej wyobrazić sobie piwnicę wykończoną w standardzie: kable w peszlach, osprzęt natynkowy, beton ze śladami szalunku na ścianach. W pomieszczeniach gospodarczych na poziomie parteru jakoś tego nie widzę.

----------


## dario_c

Trzeba pamiętać, że ścian piwnicznych nie buduje się jak fundamentowe. Narażone są na jednostronne parcie gruntu. Mamy do wyboru kilka rozwiązań, najczęściej: słupy żelbetowe co 2m i bloczki, ściana warstwowa z murem oporowym, zbrojenie w połowie wysokości ściany. Ja mam rozwiązanie 2 z ociepleniem pomiędzy warstwami maxa i bloczków betonowych. Moja piwnica 130 m2 w stanie surowym ze stropem kosztowała ok. 80 tys. nie jest to mało ale i tak mniej gdybym chciał postawić obok domu garaż trzystanowiskowy nawiązujący do budynku. Niestety dosyć powszechnie z garażu przydomowego po jakimś czasie robi się graciarnia. Przeliczając na cenę metra to i tak najtańsza kondygnacja.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:smile:  :smile:  :smile:  zrobiłem - mieszkam i zrobiłbym przy nastepnej budowie  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## katarzynapitlok

Witam mam pytanie do bardziej doswiadczonych jaki jest koszt budowy piwnicy domu którego powierzchnia zabudowy wynosi 100m/k więc tyle chyba bedzie miała też piwnica jaki może być średni koszt budowy piwnicy do deki?bardzo proszę o porade.pozdrowionka dla wszystkich niedoświadczonych błądzących po  zagadnieniach budowlanych :Smile:

----------


## heavyk

Przede wszystkim MUSISZ!!! zrobić przekop kontrolny. Sprawdź na jakiej głębokości stabilizuje Ci się woda gruntowa. Jestem na etapie robienia fundamentów - posadawiając studnię drenażową musiałem zejść poniżej poziomu wody gruntowej - nie wyobrażam sobie robić w takich warunkach np. ław fundamentowych.

Jeśli warunki gruntowo-wodne są o.k. to wtedy sam musisz odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie czy Ci są one do szczęścia potrzebne.
Ja sam nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, ale zdecydowałem że wybuduję piwnice.

Co do kosztów to po własnym przeliczeniu mam nadzieję, że z materiałem zmieszczę się w 60tys.zł - robocizna to około 18tyś.zł (zakres ogólnie około 60mb: fundamenty, ściany piwniczne, izolacje, posadzka, strop, schody, dreanaż).

Pozdrawiam
heavyk

----------


## moo88

Jakby nie było koszt jednego piętra w dół (zrobionego porządnie) to dwa w górę. Więc zastanów się pożądnie.

Ja trzymam się zdania, że im mniej elementów możiwych do spieprzenia przez wykonawców tym lepiej. A do piwnicy musisz mieć zaj******ch fachowców.

----------


## pir

Czasem jest też tak, że tych "dwóch pięter w górę" nie da się zbudować, bo na przykład plan zagospodarowania nie puszcza. Ja piwnicy nie robię, bo to co mógłbym mieć w piwnicy będę miał w postawionym obok garażu-domku gospodarczym. Oczywiście nie buduje go teraz, tylko dopiero za kilka lat bo tak bardzo nie jest mi teraz potrzebny, ale zbuduję na pewno. I przypuszczam, że nawet za kilka lat wyjdzie taniej, niż teraz piwnica....

----------


## moo88

Czy się da czy nie wg planu to inna para kaloszy. Ale koszt trzeba właśnie taki liczyć. Celowałbym w 100k - jeśli ma być zrobione porządnie. Ale to zawsze zależy od robocizny na danym terenie. Ceny materiałów jakoś szczególnie się nie różnią.

----------


## lukasz860910

jak teren suchy to żal nie zrobić, wszystko zależy od potrzeb użytkowników

----------


## cezka

> Przede wszystkim MUSISZ!!! zrobić przekop kontrolny. Sprawdź na jakiej głębokości stabilizuje Ci się woda gruntowa. Jestem na etapie robienia fundamentów - posadawiając studnię drenażową musiałem zejść poniżej poziomu wody gruntowej - nie wyobrażam sobie robić w takich warunkach np. ław fundamentowych.
> 
> Jeśli warunki gruntowo-wodne są o.k. to wtedy sam musisz odpowiedzieć sobie na pytanie czy Ci są one do szczęścia potrzebne.
> Ja sam nie znalazłem odpowiedzi, ale zdecydowałem że wybuduję piwnice.
> 
> Co do kosztów to po własnym przeliczeniu mam nadzieję, że z materiałem zmieszczę się w 60tys.zł - robocizna to około 18tyś.zł (zakres ogólnie około 60mb: fundamenty, ściany piwniczne, izolacje, posadzka, strop, schody, dreanaż).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> heavyk


przekop kontrolny i o jakości gruntu ,poziomie wód,czy jest to woda gruntowa,czy lustro wody jest stałe? o tym wszystkim ma zdecydować inwestor? a geolog niech piecze pączki,bo cukiernik robi badania geologiczne.Zrób badania geologiczne -koszt ok. 700 zł i to da Ci może odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie i pozwoli dokonać racjonalnego wyboru bez dodatkowych pytań bez odpowiedzi

----------


## panfotograf

Piwnicę trudno(drogo) jest dobrze zaizolować przeciw wilgoci/wodzie. 
W moim starym domu (piwnica 1.20 poniżej poziomu) była regularnie zalewana aż do czasu kiedy zrobiono i podłączono kanalizację miejską. Dopiero wtedy nadmiar wody w ziemi spływał do kanalizacji, a nie zalewał piwnicę. 
Także z poziomem wód gruntowych bywa różnie, zmienia się on i trzeba mieć świadomość możliwych (dodatkowych) kłopotów.

----------


## Jacek80

Ja mam działkę na górce, do 6 metra wody nie ma. Koszt obliczyłem na około 40k (ściany żelbetowe), ale wiadomo jak jest. Plus taki, że odpada koszt posadzki na parterze.

----------


## moo88

Odpada? A jak zamiar masz przekryć piwnicę ? Nad nią też trzeba strop zrobić to jest dodatkowy koszt. Koszt schodów ? Ilość robót ziemnych ? I wiele innych. 40k to zwykły fundament około 150m2 moze kosztować.

----------


## panfotograf

> odpada koszt posadzki na parterze


za to dochodzi koszt stropu który jest znacznie droższy. Cała hydroizolacja piwnicy też sporo wyniesie - jeśli chcesz ja zrobić porządnie (a robić byle jak nie polecam) a będziesz miał ciemne i wilgotne pomieszczenie.

----------


## moo88

A może zastanów się nad strychem ??

----------


## agusia_x

> A może zastanów się nad strychem ??


To jest dobry pomysł. Ja tak właśnie robię. Projekt był z piwnicą, jednak po ostatnich deszczach i rozmowach z sąsiadami zrezygnowaliśmy z niej. Bo nie sztuką jest teraz wydać kupę kasy na piwnicę, a potem przez całe życie żałować, pompując z niej wodę. I tak doszliśmy właśnie do strychu i że w naszym projekcie wychodzi on całkiem sporych rozmiarów. Może pieca tam nie wsadzę, ale na różne graty jak znalazł.

----------


## makawel

Ja zdecydowałem się na piwnice bo i tak u mnie strefa przemarzania to 1.5 metra wiec zal było ten dół zasypać a koszt zasypania tez byłby nie mały

----------


## E&K

Jesli masz spad na dzialce to wtedy rob... Ja osobiscie nie zrobilem teren malo przepuszczalny i glinistay i mialoby sie to z celem. Graty bede trzymal na strychu jak kiedys sie dorobie gratow :smile:  Przy terazniejszych anomaliach pogodowych to proszenie sie o klopoty ale tomoja opinia

----------


## Jacek80

Strop wliczam w koszt piwnicy, dlatego odliczam koszt posadzki.

----------


## moo88

No i tak na tym stropie trzeba podłogę zrobić. A dochodzi jeszcze podłoga (droższa bo mocno izolowana w piwnicy).

----------


## KrystianW79

A ja mam pytanie w temacie ale troszkę z innej strony?

Chcę zrobić piwnicę pod częścią domu, ale nie mam jej w projekcie.
Mam już wydane pozwolenie na budowę.
Czy tego typu zmiany można dokonywać w czasie prac czy muszę to jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy zgłosić,  uzyskać pozwolenie i takie tam.??

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## agusia_x

> A ja mam pytanie w temacie ale troszkę z innej strony?
> 
> Chcę zrobić piwnicę pod częścią domu, ale nie mam jej w projekcie.
> Mam już wydane pozwolenie na budowę.
> Czy tego typu zmiany można dokonywać w czasie prac czy muszę to jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy zgłosić, uzyskać pozwolenie i takie tam.??
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


Taka zmiana wiąże się ze zmianą pozwolenia na budowę. Idziesz do projektanta, który robi Ci zamienny projekt z piwnicą. Z tym i z pustym dziennikiem budowy idziesz do starostwa po nowe pozwolenie. Do czasu jego uzyskania nie możesz nic robić.

----------


## KrystianW79

Thx

----------


## moo88

Może kierownik pozwolić wpisem do książki budowy po akceptacji projektanta. I mozna robić, ale ....
Trzeba będzie wystąpić z pozwoleniem zamiennym i pewna jest wizyta inspektora z odpowiedniego urzędu.

Kierownik jeśli weźmie tą odpowiedzialnośc to powinien całą procedurę wyjaśnić.

----------


## tadekx

Witam, ja zdecydowałem się zrobić piwnice pod całym domem, koszty o których piszecie są dosyć duże, ale nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez piwnicy.

jak wykonujecie hydroizolację ?  na ile szacujecie jej koszty?

----------


## mp3s

Przyłącze się i ja do tematu. Jeszce 2 tygodnie temu miałem mieć piwnicę pod całym domem. Jak sąsiad zaczął kopac pod fundamenty to zrezygnowałem z piwnicy. Woda stała jakieś 60 cm pod gruntem. Wykonawca również szczerze odradził budowanie piwnic. Bo mówi, nie da mi gwarancji że za 5 lat nie bedzie grzyba. Można izolować, odpompowywać, ale nikt nie da mi gwarancji, ze woda się nie przedrze. Zresztą ostatnie wydarzenia powodziowe utwierdzają mnie w tym przekonaniu.
Co do formalności. Mam wydane prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę, ale taką zmaianę jak brak piwnic trzeba zgłosić. Nazywa się to zmiana pozwolenia na budowę i możesz to zrobić podczas budowy, nie musisz jej wstrzymywać. Jest to normalna procedura, kierownik to załatwi, ale uwaga: musisz mieć na to projekt.
Jeśli decydujesz się na piwnicę, to rób pod całym domem. Potem w razie czego łatwiej się dostać do ścian od zewnątrz. A koszt wtedy - stosunkowo- niewiele wzrośnie.

----------

